# New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Seiko "homages" are the thing right now i guess

















Specs:
- 316l stainless steel case 
- Grey sunbrush dial with raised indices
- All silver hands 
- C3 lumed bezel dot, hour markers and hands 
- 38 mm case diameter
- 38 mm bezel diameter
- Lug to lug 48 mm
- Lug distance 20 mm
- Height 13.8mm 
- Sapphire crystal 3mm domed like a vintage plexi crystal
- Anti reflective coating on the inside crystal
- 20mm rubber strap
- Waterproof to 300m/990 feet
- Screwed and signed crown 7mm
- 1 Year International Warranty


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

They just put more pics on their instagram.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

He's posted a couple more pictures too. It also has drilled lugs.

Comes with NH35 or ETA 2824 movement.

I like the size of this vs the Seiko SPBxxx version.


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

i wasnt against homages but skx, turtle now this and the usual submariner copies flooding the market is getting really annoying tbh


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Remarkably similar to the SLA017 case, bezel, and crystal. 

How much? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Remarkably similar to the SLA017 case, bezel, and crystal.
> 
> How much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


ETA $579

NH35 $379

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

380 for seiko nh35, 580 for eta 2824


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I am torn on this myself. It's a copy of the sla017 at 10‰ of the price. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

NICE! I think the proportions of the hands are better here than the other forum project homage, but that's just me.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Height specs are 13.8mm. Do you think this includes the 3mm crystal? So case is about 10.8nm?

Eric


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Not bad but hate the dial fonts :/


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

sriracha said:


> Not bad but hate the dial fonts :/


There are always things to improve. Nothing in live is 100%. Never. Job, friend, live partner ...

You shouldn't be looking for that either. If 80% of the expectations are fulfilled, everyone should be satisfied. That makes life a lot easier.

I am sure with the A12 I have found a grail watch to me.:-!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wish the L2L was at 46mm and there was an option for ND.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jumped on this one right away...
Went with the NH35 as I think it is more true to the "62mas" than the ETA.

And also more true to the dial text!

_*CORRECTION*_: latest IG photos show that the ETA _will_ have the correct text for it (25 + Incablock)

NH35 has 24 jewels and Diashock, whereas the ETA has 25 jewels and Incablock.

I also just prefer 21.6 beat watches...

Seiko really tossed away this opportunity, pricing their 62mas re-issue in the stratosphere.
(and making that ridiculous re-interpretation model the size of hubcap)

MWW, Armida, and _some no name Chinese brand_ all swooped in to fill the gap.

I prefer the Armida's hands + bezel to the MWW myself, but to each their own.

Handy caliber comparison:
http://calibercorner.com/eta-caliber-2824-2/
http://calibercorner.com/seiko-caliber-nh35a/


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, all.

Just a little backstory on this watch.

Back in February 2017 when I learned that MWW is making a 62MAS homage, I also found out that that pre-order list is already filled and I wasn't able to get on it. I contacted Chris at Armida to see if he would make a 62Mas homage of his own. Initially, he was hesitant to start the project like this, as was his business partners.

Fast forward to May 2017, Chris had a chance to see the Seiko SLA017 re-issue in person and really liked it, but was not a fan of the pricing. So he convinced his business partners to make this watch. At the very least, he and I would be the only two to enjoy this watch. He told me they would be ready around the end of the year (around this time). The specs I suggested to him were to keep the dimensions and size similar to the original Seiko 62MAS, and he pretty much delivered. The initial movement he offered was a Seiko NH35 movement, but I guess they decided to do a run of ETA 2824 as well.

I'd love to hear more thoughts and opinions on it from you all.


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)

If Seiko made a reissue at a reasonable price then there wouldn't be a market for these. People want to buy these watches and I'm glad companies are stepping in to make it happen. Very cool.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice homage details. But at 38mm diameter it would look way too dainty like a woman's watch on my wrist.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got the NH35 version, love the hands/lume!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks like there could be a difference in date windows on the NH35 vs the ETA models.

With what has been shown so far:

The NH35 date window is somewhat rounded
The ETA date window is very square...

Let's see if we can confirm this.

PS. Stock levels are showing at

NH35: 2 left
ETA: 18 left

Unclear how many have been produced, or if that is an accurate figure, will be restocked etc.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

38 is unfortunately to small for me, but this being Armida I'm sure quality will be top notch.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

God Damn just when I thought Armida didn't have anything interesting coming. I don't need another watch ughs. Too bad they didn't Lume the bezel and offer more colors. The crown also looks very sharp and lugs look long. It's this in proportion to the real thing? Obviously I want the Seiko but" more than I can afford pal" Seiko.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

sriracha said:


> Not bad but hate the dial fonts :/


That's the problem with Armida. They nailed all the details with all the watches they made: the sizes, the finishing, the lume, the bezel. The only thing they never improve over the year was how bad the text was designed and the position on the dial


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I like it, especially the ETA version, but there is a subtle difference in the dial indices, which on all the recent Seiko, are NOT square:




























Yeah, I am bias'd


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> Looks like there could be a difference in date windows on the NH35 vs the ETA models.
> 
> With what has been shown so far:
> 
> ...


Wow! NH35 is sold out. How many pcs did they have in the beginning?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Filling a gap in the market is smart of Armida. The affordable versions by Seiko have the overpriced 6r15 and it was only a matter of time before the void was filled by 9015 and 2824 equipped competitors. Bravo to Armida for the ETA version.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicely done! I wonder if they'll restock?


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Kicking myself, should've gotten up earlier this morning...just missed out. Let's hope there will be another batch/run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*16 ETA left...
*
I just created a spreadsheet to compare all the different "62MAS" watches
(Seiko original, Seiko re-issue, Armida, MWW)

Google Sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/119FBAzeZ-82NYfVSC6R-LTwkcimE3L3MewDgftiLm3Q/edit?usp=sharing

Image Export: 
(the sheet above will be most current... this graphic will no longer be updated)









This was done quickly, and haven't triple-checked all the data sources... 
just PM me if there are any inaccuracies and I will update as soon as I can.

cheers


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> *16 ETA left...
> *


14. I helped with that...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

The MWW only had the NE15 (no NH35) and a brushed PVD steel bezel insert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The quantity of the MWW was 150. 50 with "62MAS", 100 with the logo ("stoned eyes" ;o)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cool thanks guys!

I've updated that Sheet.

I also found the length of the original 62MAS (~45mm) and added another row to calculate the Ratio of the Length to the Diameter.
What I think this tells us, assuming all accurate:

The MWW is more square, but closer in proportion to the _new_ Seiko re-issue.
The Armida is longer, but closer in proportion to the _original_ Seiko 62mas.
but it's really slicing hairs...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

This has been flirting with me all day. I won't pay what the sla017 costs and the Spb051 is just too big for me. I had decided to sell 2 watches and save for a SMPc and then this pops up. Damn you Armida. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I wasn't wild about the Deep Blue Seiko homages (their versions of the SKX and SRP) because those watches are already within the reach of most consumers. This on the other hand doesn't seem like its actually competing with the 62Mas reissue. The latter is pricey enough that anyone who can afford it probably isn't interested in a downmarket homage. If these were made in large quantities they might eat into the SPB market a little (people have def been buying those and subbing in 62mas hands to get the look) but in these limited quantities I can't see an issue. Nice moves Armida.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Cool thanks guys!
> 
> I've updated that Sheet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great sheet. Very useful.
- Add the Sharky version?
- Add the dial diameter to outside bezel diameter as these 62MAS style watches have a proportionally larger percentage of dial (relative to bezel) size.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> *16 ETA left...
> *
> I just created a spreadsheet to compare all the different "62MAS" watches
> (Seiko original, Seiko re-issue, Armida, MWW)
> ...


Very much appreciate this spreadsheet, but a correction: The 8L35 is Not "unadjusted". It is only adjusted in 4 positions.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it was just revealed today, and it's already mostly sold out? I would have wanted the Seiko mov't, so... am i and everyone else just out of luck unless they decide to make more? is that how Armidas are usually sold?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks yankeexpress, will fix that... 
I literally copied that text off some review. 
Can't trust anybody!

*Was killing some time waiting for the watch to arrive... 
*by making a little poster. 










_(with all due respect of course to Seiko, Armida and the lovely Miss Vintage Scuba contestant...)
_
The original Seiko 62MAS advertisement was sourced from this great article below.
I would encourage people to check it out...
Seems like a great site and I wasn't familiar with it before.

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/2/4/62mas-6217-8000-original-tropic-strap

The Miss Vintage Scuba reference:

Miss Vintage Scuba Photo Gallery

On that note, I bet a lot of ladies could rock the 38mm... watch out guys, better order two ;-)

PS. 
I have no idea what the advertisement _says - _but did tweak the numeric specs etc.
(couldn't figure out what the "10m" on the original 62mas poster was all about though...)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> it was just revealed today, and it's already mostly sold out? I would have wanted the Seiko mov't, so... am i and everyone else just out of luck unless they decide to make more? is that how Armidas are usually sold?


Think most (all?) Armida are made by Full Swing (Helson and Deep Blue too, among many others) which is a Yuge watchmaker, so Armida may have to get in line on the assembly lines to produce more. Rest assured IMHO that the speed with which these A12 flew today will produce more in the nearest future.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It is very interesting that Swatch has loosened the previously threatened choke hold on 2824 distribution that Chinese brands Armida and Helson and Evant and others have recently released updated models with ETA movements.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Watch19 said:


> Thanks for the great sheet. Very useful.
> - Add the Sharky version?
> - Add the dial diameter to outside bezel diameter as these 62MAS style watches have a proportionally larger percentage of dial (relative to bezel) size.


Ok I've got the "Sharkey" version in there now, but you'll have to let me know if anything needs correcting.

Your other data point would be interesting but rather hard to pull together...
The data won't be (readily) available for all of these, so one would have to scale the images and measure in a graphics program?

Leaving that as an exercise for the reader. 
cheers


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Rest assured IMHO that the speed with which these A12 flew today will produce more in the nearest future.


Whoever makes a rose gold 62mas this season is going to be buying Bitcoin by the cartload.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> It is very interesting that Swatch has loosened the previously threatened choke hold on 2824 distribution that Chinese brands Armida and Helson and Evant and others have recently released updated models with ETA movements.


Swatch change in stance or Miyota price increases coming home to roost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Definitely a cool looking watch for all the same reasons as the Seiko models. Based on my experience with Armida it should be very well done.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nicely done. Too small for me, but it will fill a niche without a doubt. No wonder they are selling out, and on sale to boot.


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

redhed18 said:


> Watch19 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the great sheet. Very useful.
> ...


You can consider adding the LE sbdc027. Totally different animal obviously, but as far as I know, the first of the recent 62mas homages...
Dan


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Thanks for the great sheet. Very useful.
> - Add the Sharky version?
> - Add the dial diameter to outside bezel diameter as these 62MAS style watches have a proportionally larger percentage of dial (relative to bezel) size.


What about the 54watch version?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess in a year, the list will have more than 20 columns. ;-)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

NYDan said:


> You can consider adding the LE sbdc027.


Done!

PS.
I'm taking a break from updating the sheet for the next week or so...
heading out of town soon, but looking forward to coming back to the Armida!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What about the 54watch version?


As far as I can tell, these are all the same, so that is on there already:

- Legend Watch ("Sharkey" just seems to refer to their shark-logo branding?)
- FiftyFour Watch

e.g.
The 54 site links to the legendwatch.cn site
https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/about

Everyone talks about Sophy being the person who answers email etc. regardless where you email.
AFAIK, Sophy is not the lady on my poster


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

so this is a once off, no more after being sold out?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

allanzzz said:


> so this is a once off, no more after being sold out?


Feel confident in predicting there will be more Armida A12 eventually.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Yeah what he said.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

NYDan said:


> You can consider adding the LE sbdc027. Totally different animal obviously, but as far as I know, the first of the recent 62mas homages...
> Dan


soory...totally different, the domed BOX sapphire is the key.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

NYDan said:


> You can consider adding the LE sbdc027. Totally different animal obviously, but as far as I know, the first of the recent 62mas homages...
> Dan


The case set is totally different, with crown position at 3.45. It may have the DNA but like you said it's a totally different animal. We are looking at copies here.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thx for posting that.

Well, for me, I don't see what ARMIDA has that FIFTY-FOUR does not - and for $100 less too. (For tte NH35 model only)

Somebody correct me if there is something I missed.



redhed18 said:


> As far as I can tell, these are all the same, so that is on there already:
> 
> - Legend Watch ("Sharkey" just seems to refer to their shark-logo branding?)
> - FiftyFour Watch
> ...


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Shoot. I missed this one. I guess it's good being I just purchased the MS and blue version of the Scurfa Diver One.
Maybe if/when they restock, I'll consider one.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx for posting that.
> 
> Well, for me, I don't see what ARMIDA has that FIFTY-FOUR does not - and for $100 less too. (For tte NH35 model only)
> 
> Somebody correct me if there is something I missed.


For some reason, i'd remember the FiftyFour was priced at $189. Now the website has it listed for $249. Apparently demand may have driven up the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wonder if the eta version will have corrected dial info


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

watchustebbing said:


> For some reason, i'd remember the FiftyFour was priced at $189. Now the website has it listed for $249. Apparently demand may have driven up the price.


BASTURDS!!!!!!

I'd do the same thing, but that's, like, different... cuz, hey, American vs. Chinese... ;-)


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd already finished my watch quota for ,2017, finishing off with a seiko -051 and the new Evant bronze last week, but then last night drank too much wine and woke up having ordered this one too. 
All good though as I missed out on the MWW one, and the 15% Xmas discount was a sweetener. A bargain for just over $300.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

watchustebbing said:


> For some reason, i'd remember the FiftyFour was priced at $189. Now the website has it listed for $249. Apparently demand may have driven up the price.


189 USD was the preorder price until November 30.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx for posting that.
> 
> Well, for me, I don't see what ARMIDA has that FIFTY-FOUR does not - and for $100 less too. (For tte NH35 model only)
> 
> ...


These watches are not the same. The sharkey has a ceramic bezel, the others aluminium, the A12 has a more doomed crystal than the 54. There are also some differences in the hands and dials (e.g. date window).


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Armida keeps posting A12 pics on their insatgram but still no words about if NH35 version will be restocked. Not sure if I should save the budget for A12 or just preorder another 62mas homage. :think:


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

watchustebbing said:


> For some reason, i'd remember the FiftyFour was priced at $189. Now the website has it listed for $249. Apparently demand may have driven up the price.


Legend Watch is still selling the "Fifty Four" for $189 USD pre-order
watch case and watch strap supplier ,complete watch assembly factory

But Fifty Four's website has it for $249 as you say.

Left-hand meet Right-hand eh?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> For some reason, i'd remember the FiftyFour was priced at $189. Now the website has it listed for $249. Apparently demand may have driven up the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not demand.

Around end October, 54Watch launched an early bird preorder pricing at $189, shipping not included, which lasted till end of November. Therefore, since 1st December, it went up to $249, shipping included.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nanda said:


> These watches are not the same. The sharkey has a ceramic bezel, the others aluminium, the A12 has a more doomed crystal than the 54. There are also some differences in the hands and dials (e.g. date window).


No no, sorry if I was unclear...

*Legend Watch = Fifty Four
*
*Everything else is different,* I agree.

I don't think that the Legend or 54 has ceramic

The Legend site _says_ aluminum
Vintage 6217-8000 modified SEIKO 62MAS pre-order [316] - US$189.00 : www.legendwatch.cn

and the 54 site doesn't say anything (they would if it was ceramic)
and definitely looks aluminum.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No, not demand.
> 
> Around end October, 54Watch launched an early bird preorder pricing at $189, shipping not included, which lasted till end of November. Therefore, since 1st December, it went up to $249, shipping included.


PSA: Christmas Shoppers

But you can still get the same "Fifty Four" watch for $189 through Legend Watch... for the moment:

Vintage 6217-8000 modified SEIKO 62MAS pre-order [316] - US$189.00 : www.legendwatch.cn


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

taike said:


> wonder if the eta version will have corrected dial info


Yes the Armida _will_ have movement-specific text.

_Sorry I initially suggested this was not the case, but it was confirmed a few pages back.
_
NH35: Text = Diashock 24 jewels
ETA: Text = Incablock 25 jewels -- you can see images here https://www.instagram.com/armidawatches/


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx for posting that.
> 
> Well, for me, I don't see what ARMIDA has that FIFTY-FOUR does not - and for $100 less too. (For tte NH35 model only)
> 
> Somebody correct me if there is something I missed.


I'm not an expert on the Sharky / Legend / FiftyFour but...

The bezel teeth on that watch look horrific in the photographs.

https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/product-page/vintage-6217-8000-modified-seiko-62mas-pre-order

It looks very thin, and that the teeth are formed by some thin vertical cuts.

Now it could just be a pre-production sample or bad photography but caveat emptor ?

PS.
As a point of interest...

The original 62MAS seems to have had fairly flat bezel teeth like the Sharky
(unless it is just "wear" in the photos I find)

whereas the re-issue SLA017 seems to have more typical modern aggressive teeth

https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-62mas-the-first-professional-diver-watch-by-seiko/
https://www.fratellowatches.com/original-seiko-62mas/


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

redhed18 said:


> The *bezel teeth on that watch look horrific* in the photographs.
> 
> https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/product-page/vintage-6217-8000-modified-seiko-62mas-pre-order
> 
> It looks very thin, and that the teeth are formed by some thin vertical cuts.


I did notice that.
Since about an hour ago, I crossed it off my list.
I may have to reconsider the Armida version.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So from your research and spreadsheet, it appears the Armidas are most like the original vs. the others currently on the market with the exception of the SLA017?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

redhed18 said:


> Legend Watch is still selling the "Fifty Four" for $189 USD pre-order
> watch case and watch strap supplier ,complete watch assembly factory
> 
> But Fifty Four's website has it for $249 as you say.
> ...





redhed18 said:


> PSA: Christmas Shoppers
> 
> But you can still get the same watch for $189 through Legend Watch... for the moment:
> 
> Vintage 6217-8000 modified SEIKO 62MAS pre-order [316] - US$189.00 : www.legendwatch.cn


I don't really think so ...

It is clearly stated at the bottom of that page also that it's up to 30th November only.

Regards,


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> I don't really think so ...
> 
> It is clearly stated at the bottom of that page also that it's up to 30th November only.
> 
> Regards,


Ah I missed that, however you can still put it in the cart at that price ... so you might get lucky. The price is not always the price.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmm, sorry I was wrong about the Sharkey watch...

I had thought it was just the same as the Legend / FiftyFour watch, but is not.
These less-established Chinese brands / watches are hard to sort out.

If someone can send me an actual link to an official Sharkey site, then I'll bake it in
Best I could find was this, so I pulled in that info...

Sharkey Japan NH35A Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster Man 62MAS SBDX019 Dome glass_Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP

Spreadsheet: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/119FBAzeZ-82NYfVSC6R-LTwkcimE3L3MewDgftiLm3Q/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

redhed18 said:


> No no, sorry if I was unclear...
> 
> *Legend Watch = Fifty Four
> *
> ...


It seems the only model with a ceramic bezel is that from TaoBao. At least it is stated in the specifications.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Think most (all?) Armida are made by Full Swing (Helson and Deep Blue too, among many others) which is a Yuge watchmaker, so Armida may have to get in line on the assembly lines to produce more. Rest assured IMHO that the speed with which these A12 flew today will produce more in the nearest future.


ALL of these brands, all the non-Seiko 62 MAS models, and a bunch more not named here with 4 digit price tags are made by a certain watch maker over there with a certain gal as their spokesperson. It ain't rocket science, folks...and a lot of you are guessing correctly. ONE COMPANY IS MAKING ALL OF THEM. 
One manufacturer, lots of assemblers, finishers, sellers, micro-brands, etc....ALL under the same roof at birth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> I'm not an expert on the Sharky / Legend / FiftyFour but...
> 
> The bezel teeth on that watch look horrific in the photographs.
> 
> ...


The new sla teeth are fairly mild. Very easy to grip but not sharp it all









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> PSA: Christmas Shoppers
> 
> But you can still get the same "Fifty Four" watch for $189 through Legend Watch... for the moment:
> 
> Vintage 6217-8000 modified SEIKO 62MAS pre-order [316] - US$189.00 : www.legendwatch.cn


Thanks Bro, I already preordered mine more than a month ago from 54Watch at $189+20 shipping.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

MM22 said:


> Wow! NH35 is sold out. How many pcs did they have in the beginning?


Last night, before I turned in, there were 13 pieces available ... b-)

I was really in two minds about this one, since I had already ordered a 54Watch 62MAS, BUT ... that sunburst grey dial was really calling me ...

Thought I'd sleep on it, and check it out the next morning ... then suddenly realised that you guys Stateside hadn't started your day yet !!!

Those 13 pieces might not be around very much longer !!! :think:

Suffice to say that when I finally turned in for the night, there were only 12 pieces left ... :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not another one! Check off another brand now that will never get my money. This continuous Seiko copy/homage crap is just getting to be too much imo. I'll happily wear an original SKX before I wear a "homage" of ANYTHING.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Not another one! Check off another brand now that will never get my money. This continuous Seiko copy/homage crap is just getting to be too much imo. I'll happily wear an original SKX before I wear a "homage" of ANYTHING.


Seiko is overcharging. I love this all this Robin-hood homage brand. Seiko need to get back to its root. Making affordable good looking diver watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Seiko is overcharging. I love this all this Robin-hood homage brand. Seiko need to get back to its root. Making affordable good looking diver watch.


It's your money. I'll personally never support copies. I place more value in originality, than just buying a copy of a watch I can't afford. I'll do without before that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Not another one! Check off another brand now that will never get my money. This continuous Seiko copy/homage crap is just getting to be too much imo. I'll happily wear an original SKX before I wear a "homage" of ANYTHING.


The replicas with a logo on the dial bug me more than homages. The 54 watches and armida are awfully close to replica territory.

Nothing will stop them from doing it though. Make a watch that looks just like a $3000 watch and sell it for $300.....there are always buyers for that.

But i agree about picking an skx. Still a lovely watch and with a strapcode oyster the impression of quality skyrockets.

The MWW 62Mas homage that i pushed so hard last year was great but had Seiko announced they were doing a reissue already neither Doug (MWW) or I would have pursued the homage. Unfortunately the watch was well into production by the time Seiko announced their plans.

Hows that MM300 doing?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The replicas with a logo on the dial bug me more than homages. The 54 watches and armida are awfully close to replica territory.
> 
> Nothing will stop them from doing it though. Make a watch that looks just like a $3000 watch and sell it for $300.....there are always buyers for that.
> 
> ...


Love it still! I guess that's another reason I can't stand the recent abomination copies of it. Tuna, MM300, 62mas, and even the SKX's by Deep Blue last year. What's next? Guess before long someone will be copying the Monster and slapping a sapphire on it so buyers can claim surely it must be better now.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> It's your money. I'll personally never support copies. I place more value in originality, than just buying a copy of a watch I can't afford. I'll do without before that.


Being original does not gives you the right to rip off consumers. Btw, seiko itself is also guilty of many rolex datejust copy watch. Talking about rip off design. Seiko is definitely not clean.

In this era of economy slow down. If watch company still do not wake up and want to follow the path of Breitling, Fortis and Glycine. Go alway and charge hefty prices without much justification. These homage watch brand will bring these so called companies back to reality.

Seiko pricing for their new mid tier diver watches are also getting more ridiculous.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

errrr......hate to break it to you

Supposedly done for the 2012 Norwegian Olympic team...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Being original does not gives you the right to rip off consumers. Btw, seiko itself is also guilty of many rolex datejust copy watch. Talking about rip off design. Seiko is definitely not clean.


Oh really? Show me one "exact" copy of a Rolex that Seiko makes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> Being original does not gives you the right to rip off consumers. Btw, seiko itself is also guilty of many rolex datejust copy watch. Talking about rip off design. Seiko is definitely not clean.
> 
> In this era of economy slow down. If watch company still do not wake up and want to follow the path of Breitling, Fortis and Glycine. Go alway and charge hefty prices without much justification. These homage watch brand will bring these so called companies back to reality.
> 
> Seiko pricing for their new mid tier diver watches are also getting more ridiculous.


Most of Seikos vast portfolio is made up of budget value loaded pieces and somehow it drives you mad that all their watches are not as affordable...get over it. Seiko or any retailer isnt obligated to make watches to fit your budget....or mine. The laws of supply and demand will dictate their success and I'm betting on Seiko over Shakey or 54watch or Merkur in 10 years.

If you cant or wont buy an original doesnt somehow make you smarter than the folks that you say are being "ripped off" by seiko. Sounds like you want to rationalize and create some self justifications for your own purchases.

Good luck with your homage/copy/tribute. I hope it works out for you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> errrr......hate to break it to you
> 
> Supposedly done for the 2012 Norwegian Olympic team...
> 
> <snipped images like a good lad>


Whoa, that is wild... do you have any more info? Who made these, were they officially issued?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> The replicas with a logo on the dial bug me more than homages. The 54 watches and armida are awfully close to replica territory.
> 
> Nothing will stop them from doing it though. Make a watch that looks just like a *$3000 watch and sell it for $300.....there are always buyers for that.*


Some thoughts:
1. Maybe they shouldn't scalp people, charging $3000 if they can make and sell them for $300, and still make a reasonable profit.

2. "What the market will bear" -- All fine and good. Then, one can use this same reasoning to argue IN FAVOR OF $300 knockoffs.

3. There is such a thing - call it a horizon, since it cannot be grasped, but only orients you - called Righteous Living. On par with righteous speech, righteous conduct, etc etc.

I invoke #3 to refer back to #1, and to devalue #2.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, it's a nice looking piece. I have the MWW (62MAS dial) on the bracelet and have been very happy with it. Looking over Armida's A12 pics, purely from an aesthetic standpoint, I prefer the MWW bezel, bezel insert, case proportion & styling, hour indices and dial text/branding/font, caseback, and bracelet option.

That said, Armida got the hands right. And I think I like the Armida crystal better than the MWW, but I think the MWW will ride better under a shirt cuff, so it's a draw on the crystal.

I was so psyched when the MWW version came out. Finally, someone had made an homage to one of if not the best looking Seiko vintage divers. As valuewatchguy pointed out though, timing is everything. If the Seiko reissue project had been disclosed before the MWW project had gotten underway, the latter probably never would have happened. And had it come up AFTER the Seiko had been announced, I probably would not have jumped on board. Now, I can't help but feel the Armida is an homage to the new $3K Seiko, rather than to the long out-of-production original. Had there been no MWW 62MAS, or had I failed to snag one, I'd be conflicted today about buying the Armida.

Not to ding Armida. I have an A9 ETA no-date. An homage to a long out-of-production watch that would cost me more than my condo and that I could never actually wear doesn't make me feel like a poseur in the least bit.

My suggestion, not that Armida cares, would be for them to put out another run of the model with the Seiko movement but do it with a _light_ blue sunburst dial, and offer a no-date option. Might be unique enough to encourage those who wouldn't otherwise get a homage (no matter how freakin' cool it looks) and would probably interest other 62MAS homage owners to try the Armida. All I ask is that you put "Bluefish" and an engraving of Pomatomus saltatrix on the caseback.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Oh really? Show me one "exact" copy of a Rolex that Seiko makes.


Perhaps not "exact" copies but having seen Rolex and then seeing these:

























I am a Seiko fanboy but I am not too sure they are that "original" for some of their models.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughtful response.

1. Maybe they shouldn't scalp people, charging $3000 if they can make and sell them for $300, and still make a reasonable profit.
* just because something looks like the original doesn't mean it is just as good as the original. You don't really believe that Seiko can make their SLA reissue for $300 if they wanted to do you? The movement alone is worth more than the A12. 


2. "What the market will bear" -- All fine and good. Then, one can use this same reasoning to argue IN FAVOR OF $300 knockoffs.
* Your money and your wrist. I have no power over your actions. My objection in these posts is the idea that somehow Seiko (or any other high end watch brand) is somehow being unfair to the consumer and the unwitting consumer is being duped when you can get a watch just as good for $300. I think Seiko is being unfair to the consumer by continuously putting out watches that have chronic alignment issues. But how they price their watches....yeah not an issue for me. 
* but as I said there will always be a market for $300 watches that look like $3000 ones, that isn't an insult on the seller or buyer, just a reality


3. There is such a thing - call it a horizon, since it cannot be grasped, but only orients you - called Righteous Living. On par with righteous speech, righteous conduct, etc etc.
* This is much different that someone selling milk for $25 a gallon after a hurricane when there are no supplies. There is no one being hurt if you or I can't by the $3000 watch. This is a fallacy to create a moral argument in a situation that morality isn't an issue.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dunzdeck said:


> Whoa, that is wild... do you have any more info? Who made these, were they officially issued?


No they sold on ebay for a while.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful response.
> 
> 1. Maybe they shouldn't scalp people, charging $3000 if they can make and sell them for $300, and still make a reasonable profit.
> * just because something looks like the original doesn't mean it is just as good as the original. You don't really believe that Seiko can make their SLA reissue for $300 if they wanted to do you? The movement alone is worth more than the A12.
> ...


I agree. 
I only changed the part in red. ;-)


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

IIRC, these were also made as gifts for the Olympians who made it to the podium. Each dial color representing the medal they won. Seems like they're quartz? And apparently for the Rio Games 2016 as well.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Each dial color representing the medal they won.


"Look Dad, I won black at the olympics!"

Seriously though, I read somewhere on the interweb in the past a similar story about these watches. to me they look like something you'd see on Alibaba or one of those type sites.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> "Look Dad, I won black at the olympics!"
> 
> Seriously though, I read somewhere on the interweb in the past a similar story about these watches. to me they look like something you'd see on Alibaba or one of those type sites.


Or a sub-tier Seiko like Alba.

Didn't Borealis do something of a Monster homage? Or was that a Tuna?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Didn't Borealis do something of a Monster homage? Or was that a Tuna?


Borealis Sea Dragon I reckon is what you're thinking of. https://www.google.ie/search?biw=16...j0i8i30k1.0.rNN7i7eJPL0#imgrc=pWT4HibqNBNOgM:


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I would've liked Armida to go a bit more original on their designs, but there seems to be the market. Still love the A1.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Borealis Sea Dragon I reckon is what you're thinking of. https://www.google.ie/search?biw=16...j0i8i30k1.0.rNN7i7eJPL0#imgrc=pWT4HibqNBNOgM:


That's the one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't see the MWW 62MAS project until it was too late, but I was fortunate to pick up a mint one (62MAS dial) from a fellow member who was in on the deal. It is a fantastic watch and oozes quality. It feels much more expensive than it is. I've owned Armida watches in the past, and they too were great. That said, I feel weird about this one. I can't put a finger on it, but I don't think I'd buy. I like the fact that the MWW watch was a limited run project here on WUS. That makes it special in its own right and not just another knockoff. The fact that it was started before Seiko did their thing with the reissue does give it legitimacy in my book.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

1313 said:


> If Seiko made a reissue at a reasonable price then there wouldn't be a market for these. People want to buy these watches and I'm glad companies are stepping in to make it happen. Very cool.


Agree, while im not generally a fan of copy/homages coming out to capitalise on the success of another watch thats literally just been released itself, Seiko priced theirs way too high so this is to be expected.

Gotta say though, the Armida on the dial looks poor, poor choice of font too.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

NH35 will return in about 3 months.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Awful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Dang. I like it. Nice size and I bet the lume is top flight. I just missed it, I was on their site a couple days back and thought ah well nothing new to see here and moved on. Drat.

I have owned an a2 in the past and loved the quality and value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not sure if these photos made it in yet as I skimmed through. Apologies if they were.

Aluminum bezel?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow 3 months is pretty long.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's only watches! Nobody died. Buy what you like.

changed my mind, saved world from long post - keep your popcorn in the closet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, it's a nice looking piece. I have the MWW (62MAS dial) on the bracelet and have been very happy with it. Looking over Armida's A12 pics, purely from an aesthetic standpoint, I prefer the MWW bezel, bezel insert, case proportion & styling, hour indices and dial text/branding/font, caseback, and bracelet option.
> 
> That said, Armida got the hands right. And I think I like the Armida crystal better than the MWW, but I think the MWW will ride better under a shirt cuff, so it's a draw on the crystal.
> 
> ...


Disagree with the statement I bolded above ^^^ for two reasons.

- The Armida A12 is 38mm, closer to the 62mas at 37mm than the SLA017 at 40mm. 
- The NH35 movement in the A12 is much closer in function to the original 62mas movement than to the 8L35 inside the SLA.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

1. We *want* a 62MAS copy.
2. We _*don't*_ care for blue sunburst dial with no-date (some might). It wouldn't be a copy then (Bluefish on the dial is ok).
3. MWW might or might not have proceeded with the project if the Seiko reissue was announced first. Fact is, Armida and other labels are making it *after* the reissue. By limiting its issue and pricing it at an astronomical level beyond most of our reach, Seiko has inadvertently contributed to the popularity of this and other copies.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

One more thing that I find it difficult to understand:

Original 62MAS: Rare but obtainable, and expensive. It is okay for MWW to make a copy of it.
Reissue SLA017: Limited in numbers and expensive. It is not okay for anyone to make copies of it. :roll:


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Well now the eta 2824 and the nh35 model are out of stock. I am glad I decided to order one last night


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

T3C said:


> ...
> 3. MWW might or might not have proceeded with the project if the Seiko reissue was announced first. Fact is, Armida and other labels are making it *after* the reissue. By limiting its issue and pricing it at an astronomical level beyond most of our reach, Seiko has inadvertently contributed to the popularity of this and other copies.


I think you got it right. |>


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, whatever anyone feels or says about this particular homage issue, I am very sure Armida has no regrets in actually producing it ... :-d

In less than two days after announcing it, both versions are completely sold out ... with plenty of demand out there for more !

Stumbled on the pic by complete accident on Instagram, and really happy that I followed up on it, when I did !

Regards,


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Just came across the thread and am gutted they're sold out. 

A very well priced homage that looks amazing and also offers a nice alternative to other vintage skindivers (not just the 62MAS) in a more retro 38mm case. I'd have snapped one up!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The Vintage Sweep said:


> Just came across the thread and am gutted they're sold out.
> 
> A very well priced homage that looks amazing and also offers a nice alternative to other vintage skindivers (not just the 62MAS) in a more retro 38mm case. I'd have snapped one up!


Guess you will just have to wait another 3 months, as announced, for the next batch !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

T3C said:


> One more thing that I find it difficult to understand:
> 
> Original 62MAS: Rare but obtainable, and expensive. It is okay for MWW to make a copy of it.
> Reissue SLA017: Limited in numbers and expensive. It is not okay for anyone to make copies of it. :roll:


Well, I think original 62mas was the first professional series diver from Seiko in 1965 which production seems to last about 2 years. I'm not a Seiko diver expert, therefore I guess Seiko never make any version that looks like the 1st 62mas, till SLA017.

Honestly, being a Sub homages junkie, I find 62mas a bit borderline ugly, when discussion of MWW making homage start to appear on my radar end of last year. Maybe that's why due to it's "ugliness", Seiko feel it wasn't attractive enough to do another reissue of it, and nearly forgotten after almost 5 decades.

So in view of it's long absent, when ValueWatchGuy persuaded Doug to make limited edition homage of it end of last year, nobody cares.

Maybe later Seiko got wind of MWW making 62mas homage and decided to make reissues in the form of SLA017. They also decided to charge it many times more than the original 62mas. Suddenly, everybody take note and want to jump on the bandwagon by making cheaper "copies" of the SLA017. So maybe this is why it is not okay.

Now, despite 62mas ugliness, I was curious enough and willing to try MWW 62mas, if the votes had swing towards the cheaper NH35 movement during the design stage. I kinda been kicking myself for missing out that preorder, when pics of MWW 62mas start appearing Q3 this year. :-d


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> Guess you will just have to wait another 3 months, as announced, for the next batch !
> 
> Regards,


I'll make a note in my calendar


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

T3C said:


> One more thing that I find it difficult to understand:
> 
> Original 62MAS: Rare but obtainable, and expensive. It is okay for MWW to make a copy of it.
> Reissue SLA017: Limited in numbers and expensive. It is not okay for anyone to make copies of it. :roll:


They bought the expensive one and now others bought an almost similar one but also quality and long lasting watch ruining their limited edition and devalue their few thousand dollars. They feel like idiots paying few thousands for it. Of cos they will try hard to denounce the smart deal. :roll:


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, I think original 62mas was the first professional series diver from Seiko in 1965 which production seems to last about 2 years. I'm not a Seiko diver expert, therefore I guess Seiko never make any version that looks like the 1st 62mas, till SLA017.
> 
> Honestly, being a Sub homages junkie, I find 62mas a bit borderline ugly, when discussion of MWW making homage start to appear on my radar end of last year. Maybe that's why due to it's "ugliness", Seiko feel it wasn't attractive enough to do another reissue of it, and nearly forgotten after almost 5 decades.
> 
> ...


My point is there seems to be some form of double standards applied. Both original and reissue are limited in quantities and expensive but it seems to be fine to copy one but not another. And all kind of reasons were given to legitimize the argument.

I too hesitated when the MWW version first appeared and it was too late when I changed my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> They bought the expensive one and now others bought an almost similar one but also quality and long lasting watch ruining their limited edition and devalue their few thousand dollars. They feel like idiots paying few thousands for it. Of cos they will try hard to denounce the smart deal. :roll:


I seriously don't think the SLA017 would be devalued whatever we do. I would be very disappointed if it does. In fact the opposite is more likely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

T3C said:


> I seriously don't think the SLA017 would be devalued whatever we do. I would be very disappointed if it does. In fact the opposite is more likely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see no incentive to buy SLA017 since I can get my hands on Fifty Five or Armida. In fact, many Grand Seiko Watch are struggling to be sold higher than their buy price. Seiko is not Rolex. If thinking getting SLA017 thinking as an investment. I am sure , many will be disappointed.

I sold my Seiko Tuna and get the Mekur Tuna. Never look back and so happy about the deal. I got back $400 bucks and still enjoy a quality better than Seiko Tuna Style watch. I have noticed Seiko Tuna second hand market took a hit ever since quality Tuna clone hit the market. My advice to Tuna owner of SBBN015 and 17. Quickly ditched your watch fast if you just buy it as an investment.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



T3C said:


> My point is there seems to be some form of double standards applied. Both original and reissue are limited in quantities and expensive but it seems to be fine to copy one but not another. And all kind of reasons were given to legitimize the argument.
> 
> I too hesitated when the MWW version first appeared and it was too late when I changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No double standard..not cool to copy products still in production.....okay (by most people) to copy products long out of production. Same standard but 9 months apart the circumstances changed. As Simplewatchman mentioned neither I or Doug would have pursued the 62MWW if Seiko had already announced the SLA017.

But Sharkey with the Tuna, Uruboros with the Puck, and Merkur with the MM300 seem to be doing good business with an alternate philosophy. I guess 54watch and Armida are jumping on three bandwagon of the 62Mas. Surprised by none of them except Armida. Deep blue is probably right around the corner, lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> I see no incentive to buy SLA017 since I can get my hands on Fifty Five or Armida. In fact, many Grand Seiko Watch are struggling to be sold higher than their buy price. Seiko is not Rolex. If thinking getting SLA017 thinking as an investment. I am sure , many will be disappointed.


We'll see how it pans out.

You could also search WatchRecon and see how prices of the original 62MAS are fetching. This should give a rough indication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> I see no incentive to buy SLA017 since I can get my hands on Fifty Five or Armida. In fact, many Grand Seiko Watch are struggling to be sold higher than their buy price. Seiko is not Rolex. If thinking getting SLA017 thinking as an investment. I am sure , many will be disappointed.


 Rolex has the same problem. Sure if you buy a 15 year old Rolex and keep it 10 more then your likely to make $. Buy a 2017 SubC and sell it next year.....tell me how you did?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Rolex has the same problem. Sure if you buy a 15 year old Rolex and keep it 10 more then your likely to make $. Buy a 2017 SubC and sell it next year.....tell me how you did?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If you buy a Rolex SD4k full set, keep it 4 years. I am sure the price will go up and higher than buy price now. Rolex has end the production for this series.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



valuewatchguy said:


> No double standard..not cool to copy products still in production.....okay (by most people) to copy products long out of production. Same standard but 9 months apart the circumstances changed. As Simplewatchman mentioned neither I or Doug would have pursued the 62MWW if Seiko had already announced the SLA017.
> 
> But Sharkey with the Tuna, Uruboros with the Puck, and Merkur with the MM300 seem to be doing good business with an alternate philosophy. I guess 54watch and Armida are jumping on three bandwagon of the 62Mas. Surprised by none of them except Armida. Deep blue is probably right around the corner, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I followed the MWW thread and am fully aware of your effort and contribution to the watch. I have great respect for you and Doug.

But I beg to differ on one point: availability is not measured by production. For me it's a weak argument. Both original and reissue are limited in supply. One by Vintage the other by LE production. But that's just me. We'll have to agree to disagree here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

T3C said:


> My point is there seems to be some form of double standards applied. Both original and reissue are limited in quantities and expensive but it seems to be fine to copy one but not another. And all kind of reasons were given to legitimize the argument.
> 
> I too hesitated when the MWW version first appeared and it was too late when I changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my point of view, no double standards in this case. Just a matter of timing, that's all. And in this case, MWW won the bragging rights to be the first proper 62mas homage, before Seiko release theirs.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



T3C said:


> I followed the MWW thread and am fully aware of your effort and contribution to the watch. I have great respect for you and Doug.
> 
> But I beg to differ on one point: availability is not measured by production. For me it's a weak argument. Both original and reissue are limited in supply. One by Vintage the other by LE production. But that's just me. We'll have to agree to disagree here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No problem. Hope the armida is what you are looking for. Thanks for the dialogue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

How does anyone know with certainty when Seiko raised the corporate plan for their LE remake? Certainly not when they announced it publicly. I suspect their original plans and discussions predated those of any micro. I am ok with the micros doing homages, but I don't see that production gutting the long-term value of the 017.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I assume that after Seiko released the SBDC027, that should be a reminiscence to the 62MAS and celebrate its 50th anniversary they got a lot of feedback, that for a reissue it is not sufficient to create a nice looking dial and handset but use an existing "oversized" case with a "misplaced" crown.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Delete


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> If you buy a Rolex SD4k full set, keep it 4 years. I am sure the price will go up and higher than buy price now. Rolex has end the production for this series.


I won't try and convince you otherwise but my guess is that you aren't putting your money down on high end Seikos or Rolex SD4K so you are arguing for the sake of being right. Good luck with your Armida or 54Watch or Rolex. Seiko will be around if you ever decide to check them out again.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Honestly, being a Sub homages junkie, I find 62mas a bit borderline ugly, when discussion of MWW making homage start to appear on my radar end of last year. Maybe that's why due to it's "ugliness", Seiko feel it wasn't attractive enough to do another reissue of it, and nearly forgotten after almost 5 decades.:-d


Being a sub (of the PAM variety) junkie myself, it is not ugly enough:-d

Seriously, when I showed it to my Seiko go-to guy "BEAUTIFUL" was the first word that escaped his lips. But then again, he could be biased: he is afterall a Seiko dealer



valuewatchguy said:


> No problem. Hope the armida is what you are looking for. Thanks for the dialogue.


My hesitation caused me the deal on the MWW version. It is now at least partially made up for by Armida. Thank you


----------



## DaveOBrien (Feb 19, 2006)

As a Seiko dive watch collector l jumped at the chance to pick up the 62Mas from MWW. Great watch that looks vintage and can be used for diving or water sports. I did the same thing with the Borealis Estoril. The operative word is discontinued. If the original watch is still in production then it is a check in the Replica column and gives me a quesy feeling.
Think sharky etc. Are the reps made by Fullswing? Does Full swing also makes watches for our forum favorites?

I kept the Estoril, sold the 62Mas and own Armida, Dagaz, Timefactors and Sandoz among others who all make good homage models of discontinued classics. This is acceptable to me but copies of watches in production are replicas IMO.

The lines between replicas and homages are blurring lately and should be defined again.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

My last post on this issue:

1. Is the SLA017 still in production?
2. If we frame the issue in another way: the moral is that a copy shouldn't be made available while the original is still being produced which would place the copy in replica category, should you have sold your MWW assuming the SLA017 is in production? If you had, would you be guilty of supplying a replica?

For me the operative word is availability. And it is not defined by production status.

A copy is a copy. We don't need to justify it. If you are comfortable with it buy it. If not, don't.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

It seems that this thread has forgotten about the watch in question and become a debate about homage/replica watches. This forum, and the market, are full of these types of watches, some are even "darlings" of this forum. I'll never understand why people get so bent out of shape over this topic, it's an established segment of the watch industry. If it bothers you then don't patronize that particular manufacturer or their product. That being said, I think it's a nice looking watch and very attainable for people that can't afford an original or the Seiko reissue.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pw01 said:


> It seems that this thread has forgotten about the watch in question and become a debate about homage/replica watches. This forum, and the market, are full of these types of watches, some are even "darlings" of this forum. *I'll never understand why people get so bent out of shape over this topic, it's an established segment of the watch industry.* If it bothers you then don't patronize that particular manufacturer or their product. That being said, I think it's a nice looking watch and very attainable for people that can't afford an original or the Seiko reissue.


I know, right?

Too much estrogen, if you ask me.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Funny enough, I own a Seiko 62MAS LE reissue and this watch (and the other copies / homages to it) wasn't even on my radar. I bought the LE to wear, not to hide in a safe in the hopes of rising in value. If I wanted an investment, I would go to the stock market. 

I don't see this watch effecting the future value of the LE in any measurable way. The LE is valued not just on its looks alone. It was hand assembled by some of Seiko's finest craftsmen and is a testament to their diving heritage. To think otherwise would be like suggesting a FactoryFive Cobra kit car devalues an authentic Shelby Cobra.

The MM300 and Tuna copies / homages out there I find a little more troubling, as Seiko is still driving revenue from the original designs. My opinion is to each their own. Buy what makes you happy.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



Triton9 said:


> I see no incentive to buy SLA017 since I can get my hands on Fifty Five or Armida. In fact, many Grand Seiko Watch are struggling to be sold higher than their buy price. Seiko is not Rolex. If thinking getting SLA017 thinking as an investment. I am sure , many will be disappointed.
> 
> I sold my Seiko Tuna and get the Mekur Tuna. Never look back and so happy about the deal. I got back $400 bucks and still enjoy a quality better than Seiko Tuna Style watch. I have noticed Seiko Tuna second hand market took a hit ever since quality Tuna clone hit the market. My advice to Tuna owner of SBBN015 and 17. Quickly ditched your watch fast if you just buy it as an investment.


You truly are delusional if you think that Tuna copy is better than the original, and that resale prices will erode. There's probably a replica forum somewhere that will drink your Kool-Aid.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Come guys, let's stick to the discussion on 62mas homages and particularly Armida A12. Why are we talking about Tuna now?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Come guys, let's stick to the discussion on 62mas homages and particularly Armida A12. Why are we talking about Tuna now?


you are blue. Yukon is between turquoise and red.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> you are blue. Yukon is between turquoise and red.


Sigh... if I could... :rodekaart


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Back to the topic at hand....here is an homage and an original to refocus our thoughts.....armida a12









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

pw01 said:


> It seems that this thread has forgotten about the watch in question and become a debate about homage/replica watches. This forum, and the market, are full of these types of watches, some are even "darlings" of this forum. I'll never understand why people get so bent out of shape over this topic, it's an established segment of the watch industry. If it bothers you then don't patronize that particular manufacturer or their product. That being said, I think it's a nice looking watch and very attainable for people that can't afford an original or the Seiko reissue.


It seems strange to be so bent out of shape about a copy of the 62MAS, when the original and the Seiko reissue are so rare, but nobody seems to bat an eyelid about a copy of a Submariner, when it is still readily available.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

T3C said:


> Perhaps not "exact" copies but having seen Rolex and then seeing these:
> 
> View attachment 12707069
> 
> ...


There's also the Orient Submariner, from Seiko's sister brand.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Back to the topic at hand....here is an homage and an original to refocus our thoughts.....armida a12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons that I did not lament too much of the missed MWW opportunity is their choices of logo. The use of a symbol or numerals just doesn't seem right in this application. I know, I am nit picking but when it comes to a copy I can be quite anal. Had it been an original issue then it would have been a non-issue.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DEMO111 said:


> Nice homage details. But at 38mm diameter it would look way too dainty like a woman's watch on my wrist.


Here's the 'tire hub' Seiko reinterpretation which is $800 list and pretty gorgeous i think.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Here's the 'tire hub' Seiko reinterpretation which is $800 list and pretty gorgeous i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, between black and blue that Seiko offers now, I think blue is prettier. Too bad the blue one comes only with rubber strap. I prefer my watches to come with stock bracelet, if available.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder how the relatively long 48mm lug to lug will look on the wrist with the 38mm diameter?

Seems that it results as well in a gap between the strap and case which I don't love. I prefer my straps to be snug up to the case aesthetically. Also I like thinner straps like BC270 or 315 for example so I wouldn't be keen to feel the gap with an iso.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Agreed. I don't like the proportions of the long 48mm lug length on a 38mm diameter.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



T3C said:


> One of the main reasons that I did not lament too much of the missed MWW opportunity is their choices of logo. The use of a symbol or numerals just doesn't seem right in this application. I know, I am nit picking but when it comes to a copy I can be quite anal. Had it been an original issue then it would have been a non-issue.


MWW never intended to do a 1:1 copy but an homage hence the different case design, logo, brushed vs polished markers, wider insert, glass, 40mm updated size, and optional fitted bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mistercoffee1 said:


> Agreed. I don't like the proportions of the long 48mm lug length on a 38mm diameter.


Here is a watch with very similar dimensions on a 7.25 wrist. I think the proportions work just fine. YMMV









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



41Mets said:


> Here's the 'tire hub' Seiko reinterpretation which is $800 list and pretty gorgeous i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I have said elsewhere that is one of their best looking seiko divers in their whole collection.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



valuewatchguy said:


> Looks great. I have said elsewhere that is one of their best looking seiko divers in their whole collection.


Agreed. A reason why I did not catch one is the handset. I do not like arrowed hands at all. And the second hand does not match in my opinion. I would consider to install the yobokies hands introduced in another thread (klick) an sold here. But the hour hand seems to be too short.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, between black and blue that Seiko offers now, I think blue is prettier. Too bad the blue one comes only with rubber strap. I prefer my watches to come with stock bracelet, if available.


I definitely like a bracelet but I don't always love a cheaper Seiko bracelet. So I guess I'll see how I like it and if I want to get a bracelet. I do have a really nice leather strap that I've been unable to find a watch for since I had it made for a different blue watch that I don't have anymore. Might look really good on that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

mistercoffee1 said:


> Agreed. I don't like the proportions of the long 48mm lug length on a 38mm diameter.


At first I thought the same. The 6217 8001 had a diameter of 37 mm and a lug length of 47 mm. The A12 has the diameter and length increased by 1 mm. I think that is consistent.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



valuewatchguy said:


> Looks great. I have said elsewhere that is one of their best looking seiko divers in their whole collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Especially in good lighting. The blue is perfect/oceanic bliss.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, between black and blue that Seiko offers now, I think blue is prettier. Too bad the blue one comes only with rubber strap. I prefer my watches to come with stock bracelet, if available.


You simply add one.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> You simply add one.
> 
> View attachment 12711431


Did you ordered the Seiko OEM bracelet? If yes, next question is from where?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Did you ordered the Seiko OEM bracelet? If yes, next question is from where?


eBay. There is still some discussion over Seiko authenticity but I can confirm that for around $120 USD it is exceptional quality.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I exchanged some emails with Chris from armida in the last days, he mentioned they -MAY- do blue dials and a bracelet in the second run.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I exchanged some emails with Chris from armida in the last days, he mentioned they -MAY- do blue dials and a bracelet in the second run.


THAT would be a nice offering

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I love this Armida A12. I have the ETA powered version incoming.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess with the usual shipping speed the should be arriving to people eArly to mid next week


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Why am I not seeing the A12 on their website?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> eBay. There is still some discussion over Seiko authenticity but I can confirm that for around $120 USD it is exceptional quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info bro. :-!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the info bro. :-!


Chino sold out of some OEM bracelets at $328 USD, for reference.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Chino sold out of some OEM bracelets at $328 USD, for reference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Wow, that high? Thanks again bro, for the reference.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas &quot;homage&quot;*

Wasn't too fond with this model when first released due to the size and hour hand. But after seeing so many 62mas homages flooding the market, suddenly this Seiko feels so unique and beautiful. Almost like an original design of its own.

Editted. Meant to refer to the 42mm Seiko reissue.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I exchanged some emails with Chris from armida in the last days, he mentioned they -MAY- do blue dials and a bracelet in the second run.


Dammit !!!
I was *THIS* close to buying the BLUE Seiko SBDC053 earlier today.

But now I might wait. 
Don't wanna spend another $120 on top to get a bracelet.

Dammit.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

The A12 is the cat's meow. Who needs the $3800 MSRP model?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ramblin man said:


> The A12 is the cat's meow. Who needs the $3800 MSRP model?


I agree the price of the SLA017 is insane, but in its defense, it does have a significantly better movement than a 2824 (handwinding issues) or a low beat NH35, and a Diashield treated case and a gorgeous polished inner bezel with a crisp box sapphire crystal, hand assembled by elves in Japan. Just sayin'...


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

No doubt. The SLA017 is and will be for ever a unique masterpiece. But I would not wear it in order to avoid any little damage (I know watches are there to wear). With the A12 I have a wearable alternative with a movement that can be maintenanced or changed for little money. If there is a little scratch because of a strap change, who cares.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Just my 2c:

1. No watches should be a safe queen unless it's for resale purposes.
2. A superior movement is meaningless unless we capitalize on its superior quality. Case in point the MM300, most owners will not think of regulating it to COSC standards.
3. IMHO, an ETA 2824, or even the NH35, is just as good as an 8L35 if (2) above is true.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

The Armida A12 shipped last night!!!  Merkur could learn something from them!!!!! It will be in the USA tomorrow!!! That is insane to me....in a good way. I ordered 2 Merurs, and one might get here this week, the other is nowhere in sight. I got this and it will be here the same week from Hong Kong.

The Merkur Tuna did arrive today!!!  gotta give credit where it's due. Seems awesome!

Can't wait for the A12!!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

DR. NO said:


> Why am I not seeing the A12 on their website?


Too much interest and requests, after all watches were sold.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine has shipped too ...

Scheduled delivery by tomorrow evening !!!

Man, that was fast !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Mine has shipped too ...
> 
> Scheduled delivery by tomorrow evening !!!
> 
> ...


Wow, so you are getting both Armida A12 & 54Watch 62mas?

|>


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, so you are getting both Armida A12 & 54Watch 62mas?
> 
> |>


Yes, Bro ...

Just couldn't help myself ... :-d :-d :-d

Really didn't expect to get any more watches this year ...

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, Bro ...
> 
> Just couldn't help myself ... :-d :-d :-d
> 
> ...


Lol, I think you haven't heard of the new Steinhart 39 mm OVM yet. :-d


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

My A12 will arrive tomorrow by 10:30am 

Armida did a great job with this one. I love the curvature of the case.

In the meantime...this 53MAS will hold me over until the 12Mas arrvies.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, I think you haven't heard of the new Steinhart 39 mm OVM yet. :-d


HaHaHa .... yes, just got the e mail from Gnomon !

Definitely out of my budget this time !!! :-(

That will definitely move VERY, VERY FAST ! The ultimate Milsub homage !

Will you be getting one ? I know you " love" Gnomon !!! :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

DiverBob said:


> In the meantime...this 53MAS will hold me over until the 12Mas arrvies.


Just in time for ChristMAS? ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaHa .... yes, just got the e mail from Gnomon !
> 
> Definitely out of my budget this time !!! :-(
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm done with Gnomon. Likely buy direct from Steinhart instead.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

RNHC said:


> Just in time for ChristMAS? ;-)


hahaha yes, another MASterpiece just in time (no pun) for ChristMAS!


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Dammit !!!
> I was *THIS* close to buying the BLUE Seiko SBDC053 earlier today.
> 
> But now I might wait.
> ...


How big is your wrist size that you'd equally consider 43mm SBDC053 and 38mm A12 at the same time? If your wrist is big enough to handle 43mm SBDC053, wouldn't 38mm A12 be too small and vice versa?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nah, I'm done with Gnomon. Likely buy direct from Steinhart instead.


HAHaHa...

Sorry Bro, too bad for you then ... and I know how much you love Subs ... that one is only available from Gnomon !!!

I believe they are moving quite fast, too ...

Regards,


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

RNHC said:


> How big is your wrist size that you'd equally consider 43mm SBDC053 and 38mm A12 at the same time? If your wrist is big enough to handle 43mm SBDC053, wouldn't 38mm A12 be too small and vice versa?


I have a flat 7- 7.5 and both 38mm and 42.5 seem to work. 42.5 while bigger is not exactly a 45mm piece. 38mm is just classic cool and unless one has a 9 inch wrist, should never look "too small."


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

7.25 in wrist seems to be in a sweet spot for watch sizes. I can pull off a 38 mm and a 47 mm without much problem on either end.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine has shipped super early this morning (1:00 a.m. here) but it is expected to delivery tomorrow (Friday) morning by 10:30 a.m.!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Disagree with the statement I bolded above ^^^ for two reasons.
> 
> - The Armida A12 is 38mm, closer to the 62mas at 37mm than the SLA017 at 40mm.
> - The NH35 movement in the A12 is much closer in function to the original 62mas movement than to the 8L35 inside the SLA.


Good points and they are spot-on. I know it's an homage to the original. What I guess I didn't make clear was that the Armida, coming out at what $395 (?) after Seiko made their reissue/homage with a price of $3K + would be perceived by many as an affordable substitute for the Seiko reissue, and that I would have viewed it the same way in considering its purchase. I probably should have said "substitute" rather than "homage."


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Dammit !!!
> I was *THIS* close to buying the BLUE Seiko SBDC053 earlier today.
> 
> But now I might wait.
> ...


Ah, but this one is 38mm, might have a bracelet and should have a _light blue_ dial and black bezel insert.

Certainly reason enough to get both.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I applaud Armida for bringing out these affordable "substitutes."


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, I think you haven't heard of the new Steinhart 39 mm OVM yet. :-d


Awwww, crap. I thought you were kidding!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cant fault Armida's shipping!

Really looking forward to seeing the first pics and getting peoples thoughts...oh yeah and hoping someone thinks it is too small and flips one my way


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I must say after looking at the pictures a bit more that Armida seems to have upped their applied indice game. I had a A2(second Gen, BGW9 and lumed bezel) and it had applied markers but the lume was clearly applied on top of the markers and while bright it wasn't even and didn't look tidy up close. 

The A12 looks like it uses thick indices and has "wells"for the lume to be filled in and leave the top of the marker and lume even. I assume the lume will be potent, so this is a nice sign of quality on the dial.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I must say after looking at the pictures a bit more that Armida seems to have upped their applied indice game. I had a A2(second Gen, BGW9 and lumed bezel) and it had applied markers but the lume was clearly applied on top of the markers and while bright it wasn't even and didn't look tidy up close.
> 
> The A12 looks like it uses thick indices and has "wells"for the lume to be filled in and leave the top of the marker and lume even. I assume the lume will be potent, so this is a nice sign of quality on the dial.


I recently got an A9 with the applied indicies and they are indeed very nicely done. Somewhat paler lume than on on the hands, which looks just right to me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> HAHaHa...
> 
> Sorry Bro, too bad for you then ... and I know how much you love Subs ... that one is only available from Gnomon !!!
> 
> ...


Lol, yup, I love Subs.

No worries. I'm pretty sure I can buy direct from Steinhart, probably without serial no. like the ones from Gnomon, about 2 weeks to 3 years from now. :-d

Yeah, the ones from Gnomon are all gone liao. ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Awwww, crap. I thought you were kidding!!!


I seldom do, no kidding. ;-)


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Btw, does anyone know how many watches were produced for this initial run of the A12? My guess would be 100 total, 50 eta, 50 seiko, but I have no idea! If you know....


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Nanda said:


> Too much interest and requests, after all watches were sold.


But why would they take it off the website? Why couldn't they just say it was sold out?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> But why would they take it off the website? Why couldn't they just say it was sold out?


I can only imagine the endless questions, requests, suggestions..... I don't blame them at all for taking it off their website.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Good question. A sold out sign is how other brands handle it. I have no idea about the reason to let the A12 disappear as if it was never there.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I jumped on the A12 first thing in the morning after mulling it over for the night. I woke to only 4 remaining and snagged one just in time.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I must say after looking at the pictures a bit more that Armida seems to have upped their applied indice game. I had a A2(second Gen, BGW9 and lumed bezel) and it had applied markers but the lume was clearly applied on top of the markers and while bright it wasn't even and didn't look tidy up close.
> 
> The A12 looks like it uses thick indices and has "wells"for the lume to be filled in and leave the top of the marker and lume even. I assume the lume will be potent, so this is a nice sign of quality on the dial.


Chris told me that they had to order new customized indices for this model, especially if they wanted the lume to "taper" towards the center of the dial like on the original 62MAS.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Makes sense, they are certainly beautiful indices.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't even gotten the watch yet, and I have to say my experience this far has been great!! I replied to one of the notifications (because usually it won't let you on most emails) and the owner responded!!! Saying this:
We got them today and sent as many as we could.

Yes we will do blue in the next batch and are working on a bracelet.

 Let me know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, yup, I love Subs.
> 
> No worries. I'm pretty sure I can buy direct from Steinhart, probably without serial no. like the ones from Gnomon, about 2 weeks to 3 years from now. :-d
> 
> Yeah, the ones from Gnomon are all gone liao. ;-)


Nope, 39mm OVM is a Gnomon exclusive. First 90 gone already, willing to go out on a limb to predict there may be another batch eventually, despite being a LE, they did not name a specific number LE.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

I, for one, am very happy that smaller, classic sized dive watches are being sold out as they come out. I hope the watch makers realize the demand for smaller, classic sized watches and come out with even more models. With my thinner wrist, I always wished the dive watches I admired came in smaller size.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Nope, 39mm OVM is a Gnomon exclusive. First 90 gone already, willing to go out on a limb to predict there may be another batch eventually, despite being a LE, they did not name a specific number LE.


No problem. I'll miss out on this one then, even if Steinhart never going to sell 39 mm OVM directly to me.

I'm just allergic to anything coming out from Gnomon nowadays, lol. :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No problem. I'll miss out on this one then, even if Steinhart never going to sell 39 mm OVM directly to me.
> 
> I'm just allergic to anything coming out from Gnomon nowadays, lol. :-d


Tan has been very responsive to a warranty issue I currently have with a new watch from Gnomon. I have purchased several new watches from both Gnomon and Steinhart and recommend both.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

My third watch this week :-d


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

A lovely piece! My only complaint, for now, is the crown edge. It's a bit sharp, like Halios Seaforth sapphire bezel edge.


----------



## cookiemonster2017 (Dec 8, 2017)

i received watch today.
what is pretty. but has a problem.
my A12 dial has a many scratch. MAJOR SCRATCH.
Armida don't QC? It is absurd.
and i know this watch spec is 2824-2 incabloc,
but it is novodiac. why written incabloc?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Tan has been very responsive to a warranty issue I currently have with a new watch from Gnomon. I have purchased several new watches from both Gnomon and Steinhart and recommend both.


Well, in my case, I received a different treatment from Gnomon this year. So I will only buy from Steinhart.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

MM22 said:


> A lovely piece! My only complaint, for now, is the crown edge. It's a bit sharp, like Halios Seaforth sapphire bezel edge.
> 
> View attachment 12716003


At first glance I really really thought that you want to show your new SLA017  It turns out nicer than I thought


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

cookiemonster2017 said:


> i received watch today.
> what is pretty. but has a problem.
> my A12 dial has a many scratch. MAJOR SCRATCH.
> Armida don't QC? It is absurd.
> ...


Bad to hear that. The scratches are really annoying. Did you inform Armida? Is there any response? In general they have a good quality control.

Regards the Novodiac I have no problem with the printing on the dial, since Novodiac is made by Incabloc S.A., Switzerland. I did not expect an Incabloc shock protection, that is build in ETA 2824-2 Elabore movements.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The dial looks nice (other than the scratches of course). Hopefully they rectify the issue for you despite the fact that you gave likely voided the warranty by opening the case back. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cookiemonster2017 (Dec 8, 2017)

okay. thanks to your advice and teach. i known new one. from you.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MM22 said:


> A lovely piece! My only complaint, for now, is the crown edge. It's a bit sharp, like Halios Seaforth sapphire bezel edge.
> 
> View attachment 12716003


Nice SLArmida!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12716263


Lucky you ...

Mine did not arrive as scheduled this evening, as it seems to be held up in customs ... :-( :-( :-(

Tomorrow being the weekend, might have to wait till Monday !!! :roll:

Shipments arriving on Fridays always get delayed over here, as the long midday break for Friday prayers causes disruptions !!!

Regards,


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> Nice SLArmida!


SLArmida ©


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> SLArmida


Haha

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine came in this morn. Really lovely. Perfect size. The 38mm wears a bit large imo. The bezel is beautiful, though a bit hard to turn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Really nice. As if the crystal were liquid.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Mine came in this morn. Really lovely. Perfect size. The 38mm *wears a bit large *imo. The bezel is beautiful, though a bit hard to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Do you think it wears bigger because of the lug to lug length?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



Rice and Gravy said:


> Looks great. Do you think it wears bigger because of the lug to lug length?


They always picture larger. It fits nicely on my 6.75" wrist.









And btw, the bezel IS NOT ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bezels are enamel painted aluminum, just like the Seiko SLA017


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NeedAG said:


> View attachment 12716765
> 
> View attachment 12716769
> 
> ...


Mesh looks fantastic!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Bezels are enamel painted aluminum, just like the Seiko SLA017


Thanks for that info. I told Chris some days ago, that I would have preferred a ceramic bezel, because it is more resistant than aluminium. He replied, that the A12 should reflect the character of the original 62MAS as much as possible. A ceramic bezel would change the appearance. I must admit, he is fully right.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

NeedAG said:


> View attachment 12716765
> 
> View attachment 12716769
> 
> ...


Nice!

Watch and mesh seem to be made for each other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow!

Great pics guys! Thanks for sharing!

The grey colour looks excellent. 

I assumed the bezel was just a standard aluminum insert. Hmm...so it has a nice rich gloss then? How will that stand up over time? Better or worse than standard aluminum?

I’m curious as to how it wears on 6.75-7” wrists. I think the blocky angular case may make it look/wear bigger especially in pics. Any additional wrist shots from various angles would help. 

Lume up to armida’s excellent standard ?


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida hit a home run with this SLArmida.

I am more than pleased with this one.|>

Armida A12 >> 38mm perfection.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> Armida hit a home run with this SLArmida.
> 
> I am more than pleased with this one.|>
> 
> ...


Your wrist is 7.5" if I recall? Watch looks great.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Here is a side by side with my Seiko 53MAS

Both are special in their own right. The seiko is candy with all the shimmer and glossed bezel whereas this little SLArmida is pure retro cool chunky. I was worried the Armida would cause me to want to sell my 53MAS upon receipt but they really seem to compliment one another.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is anyone also bothered by the sharp crown edge? It's not a big deal but just bugged me every time I used it. :roll:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

So far, I have not felt the crown make contact. I like the design of the crown.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Your wrist is 7.5" if I recall? Watch looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Hey Radar, yes I will measure for sure today but I believe it is somewhere in the 7-7.5 area.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

FYI the stock strap is comfortable so no need for me to go shopping anytime soon for a strap. Suits this watch perfectly.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great Diver Bob!

I would also be curious about your wrist size too as it looks perfect.

I am glad to heart the stock tropic is good. Is it silicone? Vanilla Rubber? Other? What is the length of the strap? 70/120mm? I hope it is relatively short. I am not a big fan of long strap tails, but i know you can't please everyone with strap lengths.

Thanks for your patience with questions, such is the burden of the early arrivers!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Looks great Diver Bob!
> 
> I would also be curious about your wrist size too as it looks perfect.
> 
> ...


Yeah, just measured a flat 7.1/4

The strap appears/smells to be vanilla scented/silicone but feels a bit more like hard rubber and does not seem to be a lint magnet. Tail is not long at all with about 1.5inches of tail left once strapped on.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> So far, I have not felt the crown make contact. I like the design of the crown.


Sorry I didn't make my question clear. What I mean is when I turn the crown, the sharp edge makes my fingers feel not that good. :-d


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

boatswain said:


> What is the length of the strap? 70/120mm?


Yes, the length of the strap is 70/120mm.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

MM22 said:


> Sorry I didn't make my question clear. What I mean is when I turn the crown, the sharp edge makes my fingers feel not that good. :-d


A crown is a crown. I know there are other things out there that feels much better between fingers. ;-)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MM22 said:


> Sorry I didn't make my question clear. What I mean is when I turn the crown, the sharp edge makes my fingers feel not that good. :-d


Ah yes! The crown seems fine when adjusting the time etc. Lots o grip!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Nanda said:


> A crown is a crown. I know there are other things out there that feels much better between fingers. ;-)


HAHA

tweaker.com


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

A few more side-by-side shots.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Bob!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

In the other thread, it has transpired that all the ETA equipped A12 may have to have the movements replaced. Check it out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-received-armida-a12-watch-today-4589463.html


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I have ordered both versions and they are on the way to me. I doubt that I will send the ETA watch back half around the world. Too much effort with the return shipment and customs authorities.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Nanda said:


> I have ordered both versions and they are on the way to me. I doubt that I will send the ETA watch back half around the world. Too much effort with the return shipment and customs authorities.


Same here. I may just ask Armida to credit me the difference in cost but overall, I am thrilled with this watch, Incabloc or not.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

cookiemonster2017 said:


> i received watch today.
> what is pretty. but has a problem.
> my A12 dial has a many scratch. MAJOR SCRATCH.
> Armida don't QC? It is absurd.
> ...


Not sure but I believe Novodiac is a form of "Incabloc?"


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

This watch is awesome!!! I want to keep mine also  I am all for a credit (and it gives me a reason to get another Armida to add to my armada!!!)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> This watch is awesome!!! I want to keep mine also  I am all for a credit (and it gives me a reason to get another Armida to add to my armada!!!)


Indeed, I cannot see myself parting anytime soon with this Armida.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

DiverBob said:


> Not sure but I believe Novodiac is a form of "Incabloc?"
> 
> View attachment 12717495


"Incabloc" is the system used in 2824-2 Elabore movements, "Novodiac" is used in the normal 2824-2 movement. Both are from Incabloc SA from Switzerland.

Does anybody know the price difference of both movements?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Doing a little (only a little) research Incabloc appears to be the parent company and they seem to make 3 shock systems which includes:

double cone shock absorber

Single cone shock absorber

Novodiac

So..i suppose everyone is correct. There is a shock absorber made by "Incabloc" in there. It may be the the "Novodiac" model that is used on the standard and elabore grade 2824-2. The Incabloc Double cone is in the top and COSC grade i believe. To me it seems unlikely that Armida would have purchased top grade 2824-2s.




























Clear as mud?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I can't believe how much I like these watches!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

No scratches on mine, and I have not opened the case to see if there are scratches inside. Been enjoying it a lot so far. Got to say the bezel on mine is pretty useless as it's painfully difficult to move. Any ideas how to loosen it up a bit...?

Not digging the original strap either as the keepers don't keep.

Swapped it out with a green one I had.










I had the MWW version and I do think the smaller size makes the face pop better with the domed crystal. Also like the one lug hole. Having 2 on the MWW made it really difficult to change from bracelet to strap. I don't care if there is a slight gap between strap and body.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I can't believe how much I like these watches!!!!


Yes, I used to wear Omega, Heuer and the occasional datejust exclusively back in the late 80s and 90s and then, thanks to the internet, I soon learned about so many other affordable options to be had. So many nice watches that can be had for much less and somehow, like this Armida, bring about just as many smiles. Funny how an affordable watch can sometimes turn out to be the "grail..."


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



boatswain said:


> Doing a little (only a little) research Incabloc appears to be the parent company and they seem to make 3 shock systems which includes:
> 
> double cone shock absorber
> 
> ...


Riddle me this, grasshopper. The first batch of Obris Morgan Infinities are Elabore Grade with Incabloc.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



Radar1 said:


> Riddle me this, grasshopper. The first batch of Obris Morgan Infinities are Elabore Grade with Incabloc.


The table above describing the different components in grades of ETA movements reflect the default options. It is possible to order movements with custom upgrades over these defaults.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



mleok said:


> The table above describing the different components in grades of ETA movements reflect the default options. It is possible to order movements with custom upgrades over these defaults.


Ok. Didn't try to look through the table on my phone. Thx.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I would assume the bezel will loosen up over time. I am going to go play with my bezel  My Ginault was similar (not as tough to operate though initially) it is now a butter smooth beast!!! There is hope!!! I am also going to try out a few different strap options I have, but I will probably order another one (why not!) But I like the strap it came with (I am not the biggest strap person....I am a bracelet person) Mine will probably end up on a bracelet of some sort until they put out their version. Then it will live on that)


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Swap over from a Magrette MPP Steel and immediately felt the size and weight difference. The dial is amazing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How's the lume guys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



boatswain said:


> How's the lume guys?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About a minute after exposing to light









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Lume is good! Not quite an A1 but on par with a Helson Blackbeard |>









Definitely up to Armida's usual standards :-!

It is a bummer that the ETA does not have incabloc (normally would not care, but the dial text... :think, but these things happen... great CS by Armida to replace the movement and pay FedEx both ways.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Appreciate the lume feedback. It’s definitely a draw for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

I dropped by the Armida website on the of chance last night, and they had 1 ETA in stock.
Lets just say , they don't anymore:-!

Looks like I timed that perfectly to.If they are swapping out the ETA's, I would expect they will do mine before sending it to me?


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



Cannonball said:


> No scratches on mine, and I have not opened the case to see if there are scratches inside. Been enjoying it a lot so far. Got to say the bezel on mine is pretty useless as it's painfully difficult to move. Any ideas how to loosen it up a bit...?
> 
> Not digging the original strap either as the keepers don't keep.
> 
> ...


I took a badly seized bezel on an old Landmaster to the Seiko agent and he loosened it with a little Zippo lighter fuel. It worked very well.

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

T3C said:


> Swap over from a Magrette MPP Steel and immediately felt the size and weight difference. *The dial is amazing.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. This dial is one of the nicest dials I have ever owned on a watch. I also prefer the location of the indices more on this Armida than I do on the Seiko SLA017. The Indices sit closer to the edge of the dial on the Armida A12 and to me looks a bit cleaner.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Barn0081 said:


> I dropped by the Armida website on the of chance last night, and they had 1 ETA in stock.
> Lets just say , they don't anymore:-!
> 
> Looks like I timed that perfectly to.If they are swapping out the ETA's, I would expect they will do mine before sending it to me?


You won't regret this one. It is really stunning and the 38mm size is just right.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida...the choice of messiahs all around the world.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12722287
> Armida...the choice of messiahs all around the world.


Moody...but looks cool. Seems to be mixed views on this one. I like it, may still get one. How is finishing? That seems to be biggest issue

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

stonehead887 said:


> Moody...but looks cool. Seems to be mixed views on this one. I like it, may still get one. How is finishing? That seems to be biggest issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Finish is excellent

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Love it









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Its seems the dial hour marker of armida is too close to edges with the bubble crystal causing a lot of distortion when viewing the watch at most angle. Glad I get a pass for this one. I guess I will stick with Legend Fifty Five 62mas.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Triton9 said:


> Its seems the dial hour marker of armida is too close to edges with the bubble crystal causing a lot of distortion when viewing the watch at most angle. Glad I get a pass for this one. I guess I will stick with Legend Fifty Five 62mas.


It's what i prefer most about the Armida...that and my preference for the size 38mm.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

The distortion is part of the fun and charm with these domed crytals. 








Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

How come I'm not seeing the A12 on the Armida website? Have they already sold out?!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Ed P. said:


> How come I'm not seeing the A12 on the Armida website? Have they already sold out?!


Yes but will restock eventually

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I am going to also pick one of these A1's with the Seiko movement once restocked.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Triton9 said:


> Its seems the dial hour marker of armida is too close to edges with the bubble crystal causing a lot of distortion when viewing the watch at most angle. Glad I get a pass for this one. I guess I will stick with Legend Fifty Five 62mas.


Looking at this Legend Fifty Four Mas... there is really no comparison. The Armida is levels above and well worth the increase in price. The bezel on this Legend Fifty Four is not very convincing nor do I like the hour markers and the text on the dials. No drilled lugs...

View attachment 12723099


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> Looking at this Legend Fifty Four Mas... there is really no comparison. The Armida is levels above and well worth the increase in price. The bezel on this Legend Fifty Four is not very convincing nor do I like the hour markers and the text on the dials. No drilled lugs...
> 
> View attachment 12723099


The distortion at most angle ruin this watch. There is a reason why seiko SLA017 shift the hour marker and date more inner towards the center of the dial. It still suffer from distortion when view from certain angle but not as much as armida one.

Drill lug is good but not having one is not a deal killer. Armida finishing indeed may looks better but the producer of fifty five previous has make a number of watches with decent level of brush and polish. I doubt legend produced watch will be too far off compare to armida.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Triton9 said:


> The distortion at most angle ruin this watch. There is a reason why seiko SLA017 shift the hour marker and date more inner towards the center of the dial. It still suffer from distortion when view from certain angle but not as much as armida one.
> 
> Drill lug is good but not having one is not a deal killer. Armida finishing indeed may looks better but the producer of fifty five previous has make a number of watches with decent level of brush and polish. I doubt legend produced watch will be too far off compare to armida.


The Armida is simply levels above.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> Looking at this Legend Fifty Four Mas... there is really no comparison. No drilled lugs...
> 
> View attachment 12723099


Actually, the production version will have drilled lugs !










Regards,


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Actually, the production version will have drilled lugs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there will be more refining before the actual watch shipped or sold in stock. Legend has proven themselves in their previous project. Their watch quality will not be too far off from any other reputable microbrand. I will be happy to wait for this project rather jump on Armida one.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

another one (legend) ..? personally, I like to see everyone getting to wear the watch they want, but how many homages are too many coming out at the same time..?


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> The distortion at most angle ruin this watch. There is a reason why seiko SLA017 shift the hour marker and date more inner towards the center of the dial. It still suffer from distortion when view from certain angle but not as much as armida one.


Honestly I think that distortion looks really cool. I agree with DiverBob, it only adds to the charm.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

DanKoR0 said:


> Honestly I think that distortion looks really cool. I agree with DiverBob, it only adds to the charm.


I have to say, this "distortion" has yet to affect my ability to assess the hour and minute at a mere glance.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

hugof3C said:


> another one (legend) ..? personally, I like to see everyone getting to wear the watch they want, but how many homages are too many coming out at the same time..?


This has been the story with literally hundreds of "Sub" homages for years now. And companies still keep making them...... And people still keep buying them. :-s


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> This has been the story with literally hundreds of "Sub" homages for years now. And companies still keep making them...... And people still keep buying them. :-s


which baffles me also, yes, but as to sub homages, it's sort of become white noise for me by now, this 62mas thing has gone from 0 to 100 in just a few months, I used to love the watch and by now I m fed up with it..


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

My A12 arrived today. I ordered both versions. Really great watches. The dial and doomed crystal are stunning. Here you can recognize the different date windows.









Here in comparison with my two MWW 62MAS.









I do not know if I would prefer the A12 or MWW. These are two different watches with its own character and appearance. The MWW is notable bigger, especially on the arm.

Up to now I have hesitated to send the A12 with the ETA movement back to Armida in order to let the movement change. Just now I noted that the second hand of the NH35 version does not hack. The crown works perfectly without any problems, but when I pull out the crown completely the second hand moves on.:think:

So I think that I will send both watches back to Armida, but hope to have them back very soon.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12717071





DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12722287


Whoaa !!!

Those are some seriously awesome pics and poses, bro ... !!!

Armida would do well to use those in their promo literature !!! :-d :-d :-d

Looking great !

Regards,


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Those photos look fantastic, the dial in particular is awesome. The only thing which gives me pause are the lugs, which seem longer than on the 62mas. Any thoughts about how it wears in the metal?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

mleok said:


> Those photos look fantastic, the dial in particular is awesome. The only thing which gives me pause are the lugs, which seem longer than on the 62mas. Any thoughts about how it wears in the metal?


In the flesh the lugs are not that long.

However, the caseback is thick. When placed on the desk (or whatever flat surface), the watch rests on its caseback not the lugs. There is at least a couple of millimeter of daylight between the desk and the lugs. Due to this, the watch is not that hugging if you have a rounded wrist like I do, even though the lugs are curved.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

mleok said:


> Those photos look fantastic, the dial in particular is awesome. The only thing which gives me pause are the lugs, which seem longer than on the 62mas. Any thoughts about how it wears in the metal?


It wears great on my 6.5" wrist. The proportions look just right.

This is one awesome and really gorgeous little dive watch ...

Just looking at it, and holding this little SLArmida in your hands, you cannot fail to completely understand the enormous attraction of the SLA017, even with it's astronomical price !!!

Really glad I took the plunge on this one ...

Regards,


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T3C said:


> In the flesh the lugs are not that long.
> 
> However, the caseback is thick. When placed on the desk (or whatever flat surface), the watch rests on its caseback not the lugs. There is at least a couple of millimeter of daylight between the desk and the lugs. Due to this, the watch is not that hugging if you have a rounded wrist like I do, even though the lugs are curved.


Much the same with the SLA017, which could have been made a bit thinner.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Much the same with the SLA017, which could have been made a bit thinner.


Are you yours is not a SLArmida? 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T3C said:


> Are you yours is not a SLArmida?


Nope. Decided to get an 8L35.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nanda said:


> My A12 arrived today. I ordered both versions. Really great watches. The dial and doomed crystal are stunning. Here you can recognize the different date windows.


Thanks for those shots!
Interesting to compare the bunch:

INDICES vs DATE 
_(referring to whether the outside corners of the index or window are sharp "squared" or rounded...)
_









_as text, didn't format so well...

_A12 ETA: squared + squared
A12 NH35A: squared + rounded
MWW: squared + rounded (slightly)
original 62mas: squared + rounded
new SLA017: rounded + rounded


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

phlabrooy said:


> Whoaa !!!
> 
> Those are some seriously awesome pics and poses, bro ... !!!
> 
> ...


Ha! Don't encourage me. I just may becomes WUS very own Zoolander ;..

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

hugof3C said:


> which baffles me also, yes, but as to sub homages, it's sort of become white noise for me by now, this 62mas thing has gone from 0 to 100 in just a few months, I used to love the watch and by now I m fed up with it..


Luckily for you there are many other options. I dont concern myself with how many homages exist but rather how much I like a particular watch. The Admida A12 is that watch for me out of all the homages. Size, dial and execution are just right.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

mleok said:


> Those photos look fantastic, the dial in particular is awesome. The only thing which gives me pause are the lugs, which seem longer than on the 62mas. Any thoughts about how it wears in the metal?


I love the look of this watch, like you though, I am concerned about the lugs.

It would be great if everyone posting wrist shots can state your wrist size. I am 6 3\4, no round on my wrist, I'm pretty flat.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Really liking this watch the more I see of it. Particularly well done, from an aesthetic standpoint, are the hands with broader lumed surfaces (than MWW) and the domed crystal. I'm of the opinion that, particularly on a dive watch, the eye should be drawn to the hands, rather than the indicies. With the slim hands of both the original and these homages, though, there is only so much that can be done. Putting the maximum amount of lumed surface on them does as much as one can, I think, to keep the hands the focus of the watch face. 
The distortion on the edge of the crystal is just awesome. Very similar to that of the acrylic crystal on my Smith's Everest, which is one of the things I really like about it. 
Hoping Armida does come through with the light blue sunburst dial version in the future.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I think that mine has an issue...
*
Could you guys comment on the lume on mine?

*Hoping someone else with a UV torch and a good camera can compare.

The lume on my _indexes_ is good
but...
The hour hand seems pretty bad.
Also the minute hand is a little grainy in the same way, but not nearly as bad as the hour.

When hit with a UV torch, the lume is either not sufficiently applied (scraped away?) or looks "dirty"

It is very obvious in person, but was hard to capture with an iPhone ... very hard to focus.

It is not obvious to the naked eye in daylight. 
Maybe if I had a loupe ... or simply better ability to focus close up I could tell what is going on.

This is how I charge my watches for the night, so it's not just an academic exercise. 
It would bug me every time I spark it up. :-(

Appreciate the input, thanks!










Zoom:









_PS. Pictures are complete unedited apart from cropping: Took photo, Cropped in iPhoto, Exported to PNG. Done._


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah I did it with a UV torch and they are not as perfect as one wishes. But hey, that is pushing the limits. In real life applications, if these imperfections are not noticeable then it's fine for me.

Looks like we do the same: a quick burst with the UV torch before we head into the dark of the night


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks. ^5 on the charging routine...

I don't think it would be any different if I walked inside on a bright sunny day... 
Will have to try tomorrow - am assuming that will produce the same result.

Just at this time of the year, we don't get very many bright sunny days where I am.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> I think that mine has an issue...
> *
> Could you guys comment on the lume on mine?
> 
> ...


I have owned several Armida watches and have never seen anything like this. It certainly looks like a lume application/QC issue to me. The method of charging isn't likely to change it. I have no doubt they will deal with it if you ask. Chris always takes good care of people.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Radar1, yeah I am going to reach out to Armida and see what we can do. 

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't way off the mark in terms of my expectations...
cheers


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine (NH35) in today , fantastic value for money Only slight issue was the sharp crown , had to file it down slightly but now is perfect and that dial , wow


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, sold out after 1 week. 

Neo-vintage watches are hot hot hot.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Does the hour hand lume glow well though? Is it just how it looks under UV or is it weaker than the rest too?

Not great though I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

On a Crepas mesh ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good on mesh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



boatswain said:


> Does the hour hand lume glow well though? Is it just how it looks under UV or is it weaker than the rest too?
> 
> Not great though I agree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under UV, the hands and the pip are green while the hour markers are blue. All appear green in normal light though and I am not able to capture the colour difference on camera. Also no difference in intensity between hands and markers



T3C said:


> About a minute after exposing to light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Got mine (NH35) in today , fantastic value for money Only slight issue was the sharp crown , had to file it down slightly but now is perfect and that dial , wow


May I know how you filed it down?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

MM22 said:


> May I know how you filed it down?


Used an old metal nail file of my wife's ! Didn't need much filing , just to take the sharpness away .


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

I really love that watch! Here on my small 14,5cm wrist. I don't care the lug length....it wears great! But I'm going to try to file the crown. Thanks for that tip!

View attachment IMG_6455-1-K2.jpg

View attachment IMG_6543-1-K.jpg


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow!

Great pics! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

It's funny how small the watch is in real life...

I'm looking at the nice pics above on a large monitor, reading the "Diashock 24 Jewels" line, and for a moment I forget which version is which, and what mine says.

Then I realize "Oh yeah... I'm _wearing_ mine" and look down to read it.

I have to SQUINT to read the line lol.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Also funny how much longer the A12 lugs are than the SLA017 lugs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What’s the lug to lug of the SLA017?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Also funny how much longer the A12 lugs are than the SLA017 lugs.


What's the size of these two?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The length is the same. All two are about 48 mm. The lugs of the A12 seem to be longer due to its smaler diameter.

Some weeks ago a member started a spreadsheet with a comparison of the technical datas of the original 62mas and its successors. But I could not find it in a hurry.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nanda said:


> The length is the same. All two are about 48 mm. The lugs of the A12 seem to be longer due to its smaler diameter.
> 
> Some weeks ago a member started a spreadsheet with a comparison of the technical datas of the original 62mas and its successors. But I could not find it in a hurry.


Thanks for info.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for info.


_Some member reporting for duty! 
_
This is what you're looking for...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/119FBAzeZ-82NYfVSC6R-LTwkcimE3L3MewDgftiLm3Q/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Exactly that is the table. But I doubt the lug to lug length of the original 62mas. 45 mm appears to small. You can find different values in the web. From 45 to 47. Unfortunatelly I does not own one. Who can confirm the correct length?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

_How I got the 45mm estimate for the original 62mas L2L...

because I was not able to find ANY information on 62mas L2L online.
_
I grabbed a bunch of photos from various sites (good examples below)

I scaled the images so that one of the known dimensions was correct
e.g. bezel is 37mm, so 370x370 pixels
or....lug width is 19mm, so 190 pixels

Then lug length comes out between 43_ to 46_ pixels (i.e. 43 - 46mm)
depending on which picture you use, and which reference point was used for scaling.

This example in particular is good on one of the Fratello articles
https://production-fratellowatches.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/SeikoSLA017-62MAS-7.jpg

We also know the specs of the SLA017 pictured next to it
This page does a nice summary of known specs of each watch in a table:
My Eastern Watch Collection: The Seiko Prospex Diver SLA017J1 or SBDX019 (homage to the 1965 Seiko 62MAS Ref. 6217-8000/1 Diver) - A Legend and an Excellent Get-And-Go Watch for any Occasions, A Review (plus Video)

Interestingly if I scale on the SLA017, then the 62mas seems too big and vice versa
this one is sort of half-way between the two:










*# Good 62mas Image References:

*https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-62mas-the-first-professional-diver-watch-by-seiko/
https://www.fratellowatches.com/original-seiko-62mas/
https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/2/4/62mas-6217-8000-original-tropic-strap
+

*ONE WATCH, FIVE DAYS, FIVE WAYS - THE SEIKO 62MAS
*https://bulangandsons.com/one-watch-five-days-five-ways-seiko-62mas/^^
who is going to be the first to put their Armida A12 in the tumble dryer with some rocks, to look like _that_!...


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I checked current and old eBay listings. The length varies between 45 and 47 mm.

47 mm for example is stated here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-...-62MAS-SN-7404942-G-/291370200178?_mwBanner=1

BTW, what a low price compared to current offerings.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Nanda said:


> I checked current and old eBay listings. The length varies between 45 and 47 mm.
> 
> 47 mm for example is stated here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VERY-RARE-...-62MAS-SN-7404942-G-/291370200178?_mwBanner=1
> ...


The description accounts for the low price. So many aftermarket parts replacing the original, Japanese, factory, Seiko parts that the purchaser is getting less than what they thought they were buying. Just my 2¢.YMMV.


MOVEMENTORIGINAL AUTOMATIC MOVEMENT, Cal. 6217A, Seventeen (17) Jewels.Professionally service just recently and is running well.
METALSolid Stainless Steel Case and Case back.CASE 'n SIZEORIGINAL CASE has just been professionally refinished._*Width:*_ 38mm excluding crown; _*length:*_ 47mm from lug to lug. _*Thick:*_ 12mm back case to crystal.
DIAL/HANDSBrand NEW AFTERMARKET DIAL.
Brand New Aftermarket Hands.
STEM/CROWNORIGINAL STEM engages hands and date wheel as it should.Original Seiko Crown.
CRYSTALNEW AFTERMARKET ACRYLIC CRYSTAL.Rotating BEZEL 'n INSERTORIGINAL NON-RACHETING BEZEL RING rotates in bidirectional rotation.NEW AFTERMARKET BEZEL INSERT.
BRACELET/STRAPIt comes on a new aftermarket Seiko Strap.SERIAL NUMBER7404942, which dates production back on April 1967. She is 47 years old now. Since This is a Vintage Watch It should Not be used in water.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Stunning little diver for sure and yes, that grey dial is magic.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Anyone ship their A12 back yet for the movement swap? Just got my return label


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I received the labels and send my A12 back last week. I have send both, the ETA because of the Incabloc issue and the NH35 because of the non hacking second hand. Fortunatelly, I had ordered two of the NH35. So the pain for separation is not that great.;-)

I like the A12 a lot and I catch myself looking at it more often than necessary. I do not remember anything like this. The grey dial and the doomed crystal looks great everytime I look at it. Grail watch? If there is such a thing at all, then the A12 would be close.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Steve0 said:


> The description accounts for the low price. So many aftermarket parts replacing the original, Japanese, factory, Seiko parts that the purchaser is getting less than what they thought they were buying. Just my 2¢.YMMV.


You are absolutely right. I just focused on the dimensions. There's not much original left on the watch.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Nanda said:


> I received the labels and send my A12 back last week. I have send both, the ETA because of the Incabloc issue and the NH35 because of the non hacking second hand. Fortunatelly, I had ordered two of the NH35. So the pain for separation is not that great.;-)
> 
> I like the A12 a lot and I catch myself looking at it more often than necessary. I do not remember anything like this. The grey dial and the doomed crystal looks great everytime *I look at it. Grail watch? *If there is such a thing at all, then the A12 would be close.


Yes, I agree. Proof that a grail need not cost much... I always ask, in the event of a fire, which watch would I reach for first...this A12 is definitely the one although I have other watches costing 2-3X more. It's a combination of the size (38mm) and the classic case shape that makes it stand out for me. The dial is icing on the cake.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

DiverBob said:


> Anyone ship their A12 back yet for the movement swap? Just got my return label


Mine was intercepted and returned just before it went out for delivery. So close!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Just printed out my label. I guess i am sending it back, with Armida's lightning fast shipping speed, I figured why not. (although I will miss it while it's gone)


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

luckily for me I ordered the last one after they found out about the wrong movement, so no need for any shippybackiness lol


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

where do you buy the armida a12? i don't see it on their site anywhere.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Sold out within hours and removed from the page. The watch will be available in some weeks/months.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Yes, I am reluctant to send mine back but will do it this week as a matter of principal. I don't mind the lesser "Novodiac" by Incabloc but I being that I paid for Incabloc, I will send it in for the swap. My onlyconcern is that it comes back home with scratches etc. 

FYI I actually sold my Seiko SPB053 once I received this one... It's that sweet, Novodiac or Incabloc.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I bet this would look good on a eulit kristall perlon in black or grey. It would have that vintage vibe, be waterproof, super comfortable and fill in the longer lug gap.

Any owners have won to try it on?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

FedEx workers couldn't figure out the label. I think I am just going to keep it as is. If anything goes wrong, I am going to swap in a ETA 2824 Top grade. For now, I will have a unique watch!!! I don't want to send it away over the holidays. I took it as a sign that God wants me to keep the watch in current state  Hope you all get yours back quickly, and get to enjoy it sooner than later!! This dial is mesmerizing, and I ordered some Borealis isofrane style straps I think will look good on it. I will just take care not to throw my A12 around


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> FedEx workers couldn't figure out the label. *I think I am just going to keep it as is. If anything goes wrong, I am going to swap in a ETA 2824 Top grade. * For now, I will have a unique watch!!! I don't want to send it away over the holidays. I took it as a sign that God wants me to keep the watch in current state  Hope you all get yours back quickly, and get to enjoy it sooner than later!! This dial is mesmerizing, and I ordered some Borealis isofrane style straps I think will look good on it. I will just take care not to throw my A12 around


Hey John, in its current state, the A12 does have shock protection care of Incabloc's very own newer though not necessarily better, Novodiac shock protection.

I too may just keep it in current state. After all, it is an ETA 2824*. * I don't think I will entrust this baby out of my sight anytime soon.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Been wearing mine constantly for the past 8 days ...

The NH35 has been running very well, and keeping great time ... almost spot on !

Yes, it really is a great little dive watch, and yes, I do keep looking at that fantastic dial a lot more than necessary !!! :-d :-d :-d

The OEM Tropic is nice as well ... looks good and is very comfortable on the wrist. 

Was wondering if it is real rubber, since it does have that vanilla scent ?

Regards,


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> ...
> Was wondering if it is real rubber, since it does have that vanilla scent ?
> 
> Regards,


Probably the same as came with helson spear diver. Same material as cuda ladder straps


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Nanda said:


> My A12 arrived today. I ordered both versions. Really great watches. The dial and doomed crystal are stunning. Here you can recognize the different date windows.
> 
> View attachment 12725067
> 
> ...


Thanks for your great post comparing the two date windows. Could I bother you to show the two watches with the same date showing to compare date wheel fonts?

Also, are the frames of the hour markers polished, or brushed like on the MWW? I loved the brushed indexes on the MWW, but sold it because it was too big and too heavy for me and I didn't like the hands.

Lastly, a weight comparison between Armida and MWW would be fantastic. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cverbiest (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello,

Me too 
By cons I try to contact Chris to get an estimate of the date of sending for more than a week without response ... Am I the only one?


----------



## cverbiest (Dec 20, 2017)

Barn0081 said:


> luckily for me I ordered the last one after they found out about the wrong movement, so no need for any shippybackiness lol


Hello,

Me too 
By cons I try to contact Chris to get an estimate of the date of sending for more than a week without response ... Am I the only one?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks for your great post comparing the two date windows. Could I bother you to show the two watches with the same date showing to compare date wheel fonts?
> 
> Also, are the frames of the hour markers polished, or brushed like on the MWW? I loved the brushed indexes on the MWW, but sold it because it was too big and too heavy for me and I didn't like the hands.
> 
> ...


Since I have returned the ETA last week I can not compare the date fonts. The frames of both versions are polished like the indexes. The weight of the watches (both with rubber strap) can I post later.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

cverbiest said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me too
> By cons I try to contact Chris to get an estimate of the date of sending for more than a week without response ... Am I the only one?


I haven't asked him for a specific delivery date, because, well I'm not really bothered, it will arrive when it arrives!

he did tell me this however.....

"we will get the movements changed that's why we have this delay.
I apologize for that and if you don't want to wait I will of course refund your money.
We have to get the shipped watches back then we will get all movements replaced
Regards Chris"


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I ran warm water over my bezel and have been turning it a lot. It has loosened up now to a place that I am very happy with. It just keeps getting better. 
Arrrrr, it be tha perfect piece to battle the Kraken!!! Now if I could remember to dust off the crystal before taking pics, I will have made some progress


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pics from a great watch.

As promised here the weights with rubber straps:
Armida A12: 90 grams
MWW 62MAS: 108 grams


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Nanda said:


> Great pics from a great watch.
> 
> As promised here the weights with rubber straps:
> Armida A12: 90 grams
> MWW 62MAS: 108 grams


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Does anyone have the Armida and a Halios Seaforth they can provide comparable wrist shots of, ideally from the side? I am tempted by the Armida but am afraid it won’t wear as well as my Seaforths, which have a shorter lug to lug and more down curved lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The length of the A12 and the Seaforth is the same (47 mm). But you are right regards the down curved lugs of the Seaforth. Looks like it fits better on smaller wrists. But from my experience the A12 wears very well, even on smaller arms. Some wristshots were posted here.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Nanda said:


> The length of the A12 and the Seaforth is the same (47 mm). But you are right regards the down curved lugs of the Seaforth. Looks like it fits better on smaller wrists. But from my experience the A12 wears very well, even on smaller arms. Some wristshots were posted here.


Thanks, Nanda. I thought the Armida was 48mm, but I think the placement of the spring bar holes relative to the caseback is the real key to a good fit on a small wrist. Mine is about 6 1/4". Here is the Halios:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

_Dang it... just when you thought you had successfully avoided all Seaforth temptation._


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I got some Borealis straps. I usually only like metal bracelets, but these are pretty awesome


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> _Dang it... just when you thought you had successfully avoided all Seaforth temptation._


Next batch shipping soon. I am going for a third one...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Earl Grey said:


> Next batch shipping soon. I am going for a third one...


Just so you know guys, I've reached to Chris to order one and he put me on a waiting list to secure the purchase. So those who want one should probably add themselves to that list as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I did the same. But I will still be proactive and keep my eyes and ears open as I don’t know how well the “list” will work especially as I think it is not a normal practice for armies who usually has lots to ship and doesn’t do preorders. 

Also I haven’t seen any used ones come up for sale. That’s bad for me but a good sign people like what they got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

How do you contact Chris to be put on this list?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

trip_67 said:


> How do you contact Chris to be put on this list?


Send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What's with Fedex? My A12 was shipped 12/29 and arrived at the destination sort facility at 6:08 AM on 12/30, Great huh? Not so much, delivery less than 5 miles away won't be until 1/3/18. I tried to pick it up today and they said not available for pick up so it looks like my watch will sit for 4 days before delivery to me less than 5 miles from my house. Boy am I getting good service!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dpage said:


> What's with Fedex? My A12 was shipped 12/29 and arrived at the destination sort facility at 6:08 AM on 12/30, Great huh? Not so much, delivery less than 5 miles away won't be until 1/3/18. I tried to pick it up today and they said not available for pick up so it looks like my watch will sit for 4 days before delivery to me less than 5 miles from my house. Boy am I getting good service!


FedEx near me, both the Express store and the Ground warehouse have always been very nice to root around to find my watches when I give them a card with tracking number and name on it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Are these the eta's coming back with new movements installed?

That's pretty quick all things considered.

Anyone going to be brave enough to open it up to check?

Great service it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Chris said that the movement will be better finished and have the Incabloc shock protection.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Guys, the A12 with the new eta movement arrived today, a real stunner!
Thanks Chris for the service.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

titusdelossantos said:


> Guys, the A12 with the new eta movement arrived today, a real stunner!
> Thanks Chris for the service.
> 
> View attachment 12773809


Damn, that was fast! Hats off to Chris and Armida for stellar customer service


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Guys, i really like the sunburst dial, finishing of the watch is really top notch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks excellent. 

Trying to wait patiently for the "3 months". 

Or will be a good test to see if I am still interested or not. 

Keep posting great pics in the meantime for us vicarious enjoyers and waiters!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Hi All,

FYI, accuracy is 4sec + in 24 hours.

Not bad at all.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I miss my Armida A12  It landed in Hong Kong on Monday. I am hoping that it gets retro-fitted with its new movement and finds its way back to me swiftly. It was +5-7 a day and I will see how it is when it gets back. But I have found that usually the first 30-45 days any watches I get will drift a little. After that they usually settle in to a pattern, and then I regulate them to +-4-6 SPD. The only 2 watches that I haven't had to adjust since getting them are my Ginault OR and Steinhart OT500. 

I am excited to see the silvery sheen of the A12, and look forward to the bracelet that Armida is working on for it. I am breaking in the Merkur in the meantime while waiting for the A12 to come home  It has grown on me. Initially it was just ok, but somehow some way, a giant Tuna can on my wrist looks good and makes me smile  

Also the Borealis straps are insanely comfortable and look perfect on every watch I put them on (especially my Seiko SRP 581 on the blue strap) Speaking of straps, has anyone thought of boiling the strap that the A12 came with? Is it one of those kind of straps that you can boil and bend them to be a fitted strap sort of thingy (technical term...lol) Well this post has gotten out of control and is all over the place. I will end it here before I look like a ferret on crack jumping on a keyboard


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

These new Armidas look great, and the specs are tops, too. Can't beat $250!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> These new Armidas look great, and the specs are tops, too. Can't beat $250!
> 
> View attachment 12777869


That's no Armida


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

taike said:


> That's no Armida


Same same but different.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> These new Armidas look great, and the specs are tops, too. Can't beat $250!
> 
> View attachment 12777869





tanksndudes said:


> Same same but different.


Lol, at least yours is still 62mas homage in this 62mas homage thread. :-d

I'll be having my FiftyFour 62mas homage incoming around next week. Couldn't wait anymore.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

taike said:


> That's no Armida


Nope. It is certainly not.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> These new Armidas look great, and the specs are tops, too. Can't beat $250!


The fit and finish of this one is quite nice, especially considering the price (pre-order was only $189,-). The armida is better though. Well, it should be since it double the price with the same movement inside. I do like that the lugs are more 'snug'. The armida's are quite long.

This is my FiftyFour. No. 30/500


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

No Sunburst dial
No ETA 2824 movement option
$249 for the NH35A movement
No double domed crystal
Water resistance 200m vs 300 for the Armida
No free international shipping.

It may be a good watch but its not an Armida.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

You have to give it to Armida, they sold their watches with no guerrila tactics of advertising. No invading forums and spamming threads with pictures. Delivered within 7 days of ordering. Customer service, after sales service, and owner with great communication that listens to his customers. But yeah, it does look nice. Enjoy it!!! We are all here to celebrate watches!!


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Gisae said:


> The fit and finish of this one is quite nice, especially considering the price (pre-order was only $189,-). The armida is better though. Well, it should be since it double the price with the same movement inside. I do like that the lugs are more 'snug'. The armida's are quite long.
> 
> This is my FiftyFour. No. 30/500


Agree about the longer lug to case length. It leaves a larger gap between the strap and case which lessens it's appeal as a strap monster (Unless you are using a very thick strap, NATO or Zulu).


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I guess I've joined this here party :-!









Watch comes in a plastic tube, the foam inside splits in two.









Watch comes with an extra red leather strap,a set of spring bars, and a spring bar tool.









This is the eta version btw. ( And no, I haven't opened it up to check the shock protection)


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, accuracy is 4sec + in 24 hours.
> 
> Not bad at all.


RECAP,

At this moment its 5 sec+ in 24 hours.

Still not bad at all.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see more wrist shots if possible. 

I know specs wise it’s a good for for my wrist size (6.75-7” flatish) , I’m just not sure if it would look too angular and blocky on the wrist as it does in some static images. 

Any help or thoughts would of course be most appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I miss mine, and it hasn't been gone long. Initially the lugs did stick out a little, but I got used to it. I really think strap choice and if they release a good bracelet would make this watch go to another level. When I get it back, I will post lots of pictures from every angle  I really liked the Borealis strap. Night and day difference from the one it came with.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. I like forward to it almost as much as you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I see
One just sold. Congrats to the new owner. 

I dragged my feet as I just had an unexpected purchase and have another one scheduled. 

Drat. 

Well that will give me time until the next batch to get organized. 

And to make sure I absolutely want one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Here y are.









boatswain said:


> I would love to see more wrist shots if possible.
> 
> I know specs wise it's a good for for my wrist size (6.75-7" flatish) , I'm just not sure if it would look too angular and blocky on the wrist as it does in some static images.
> 
> ...


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

There certainly is a lot to like here. I just know i haven’t bonded with cases that are too angular in the past but I am hoping that the smaller size of this one will help with that. 

I have a couple new pieces coming in right now but I think when the dust settles I will be able to sell something to have funds ready for the next release or next one to pop up on the sales corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## scorpius73 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just purchased one from another seller. I can't wait to get it. It is the ETA version.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

I feel like my interest -may- be cooling a bit. That may be due to a couple incoming watches though. Just need some more looks at wrist shots around 7" to tell.

Please share your thoughts and pics when it arrives. I hope you got a good price and it arrives in nIce condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*







Took a cape cod cloth to my A12 for a subtle sheen. I prefer it to the stock brushed/dull finish.

In keeping with the Orig. Seiko SLA017, I have begun the process of applying a brilliant shine to the case sides as well. A few more passes and perfection shall be achieved.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bob,

Looks great, keep us posted with the results. Now i understand what your WAYWRN thread posts!

Still trying to figure out how much i like this one so i can jump on the next batch. I love the dial and size just wondering about the angular case and if it will appear too blocky on the wrist. It may just be that close up wrist shots emphasize it.

Lots of pics help DiverBob!

HAs everyone got their ETAs back from movement replacement?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Bob,
> 
> Looks great, keep us posted with the results. Now i understand what your WAYWRN thread posts!
> 
> ...


Will try to post some wristies later.

I find the case shape reminiscent of the A1's and there are plenty of A1 photos to be found on the web. It's not the same watch might help to give some idea.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks T3C looking forward to it!

Have a great night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

They received mine on January 4th. I anxiously await its return  I might polish the sides like above^^^^ that looks pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> They received mine on January 4th. I anxiously await its return  I might polish the sides like above^^^^ that looks pretty sweet!!!!


Mine was intercepted and returned on what should have been delivery day. It was delivered back to me about 3 week later, so you should receive shipping notice soon I would guess.
Dan


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am chomping at the bit for these to come up for sale again. Ive only seen one go up for sale, that's cool. It means people love these and don't want to part with them. 
I keep checking their website about five times a day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Based on what Armida said earlier it is probably around March when they will be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks T3C looking forward to it!
> 
> Have a great night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some iPhone wristies























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Helpful. 

What’s your wrist size?
Your wrist looks fairly “round” too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks a lot! Helpful.
> 
> What's your wrist size?
> Your wrist looks fairly "round" too.
> ...


7 ~ 7.5"

Yes very round. So most watches with flat lugs/case shape will look too big in a head-on wrist shot. But in real life, they don't look half as bad.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I appreciate the responses. 

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



DiverBob said:


> ... Took a cape cod cloth to my A12 for a subtle sheen. I prefer it to the stock brushed/dull finish.
> 
> In keeping with the Orig. Seiko SLA017, I have begun the process of applying a brilliant shine to the case sides as well. A few more passes and perfection shall be achieved.
> 
> ..


Nice job, well done indeed !


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> They received mine on January 4th. I anxiously await its return  I might polish the sides like above^^^^ that looks pretty sweet!!!!


It picks the watch up a bit as it plays in the light more.

Here is my originally matted Squale 1521. I have taken the Cape Cod cloth to it and after a good 30 minutes of elbow grease I now have a nice satin/polished Squale. The bead blasted matte finish was just too dull for me. (note the original greyish sandblasted finish on the inner ring)


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

I’ve got a MWW 62MAS homage that I love, but I’m still thinking about getting the Armida due to it’s smaller size (6.5” wrist). I’m just concerned about the height of the case with the tall crystal combined with the smaller size will make it look a little chubby. 

I have to say, I also love the case finishing on the MWW with the polished bevel around the end he of the case and lugs. Nice touch. 

Any input on height of the Armida vs. the MWW would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Here a comparison of the height of the A12 (13,8 mm) and MWW (12,5 mm):


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

few more size comparison pics...

A1 42mm -> A12 -> Seaforth



















A12 -> Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome!

Super great comparison shots especially with the sea forth. Thank you for the effort. 

I would appreciate any wrist shot comparisons with the a12 and Seaforth too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> I've got a MWW 62MAS homage that I love, but I'm still thinking about getting the Armida due to it's smaller size (6.5" wrist). I'm just concerned about the height of the case with the tall crystal combined with the smaller size will make it look a little chubby.
> 
> I have to say, I also love the case finishing on the MWW with the polished bevel around the end he of the case and lugs. Nice touch.
> 
> Any input on height of the Armida vs. the MWW would be great! Thanks.


EMSFlyer84, where did you get the tropic strap? It looks great.

I have ave the MWW as well and I have to say I am super impressed with the finishing as well and it has the step-up NE15 movement in it as well which is nice.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Emsflyer84 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a MWW 62MAS homage that I love, but I'm still thinking about getting the Armida due to it's smaller size (6.5" wrist). I'm just concerned about the height of the case with the tall crystal combined with the smaller size will make it look a little chubby.
> ...


The tropic strap is from Janis Trading. It's an NTH, worth every penny. Perfect length and doesn't attract dust and lint like the others I've had.

The tropic


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nanda said:


> Here a comparison of the height of the A12 (13,8 mm) and MWW (12,5 mm):
> View attachment 12834615


Did you mix those two measurements? I thought the MWW was the thicker of the two?
Ether way thanks for the comparison photo's..... id love to see the frontal comparison as well if you have the time/ desire.
thanks


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The measurements are correct. The A12 is thicker, especially due to its caseback.

I have posted some more pictures here and here (The text in german can be copied and translated at deepl.com).


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nanda said:


> The measurements are correct. The A12 is thicker, especially due to its caseback.
> 
> I have posted some more pictures here and here (The text in german can be copied and translated at deepl.com).


Perfect = much appreciated...... will hang onto my 62mww/ bracelet combo.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

My MWW 62mas is just under 13mm so that must be correct.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks all, this is exactly what I was looking for. I think I’ll hang on to my MWW as well.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I got a notification from Chris this morning!!! They are sending my A12 back today at some point!!! I can't wait to open it....again!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's like having Christmas twice!

(If you're a positive person)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It's 2nd Christmas morning!!!! Thank you to Chris at Armida!!!! It was quick and painless, I got my watch back with an additional Italian leather strap (feels very nice). But I have to say, the crown action feels amazing, and it showed up already running and ready to rock out of the box!!! I will get some pics up later, and I might even try out the leather strap (although I feel like it is at home on rubber) 

I am curious to other A12 owners. Do you forsee any of their current line-up, becoming part of your armada? I have been impressed with the service and quality of the watch. It is becoming hard to resist their A2 blue gradient, and also thinking about a bronze A1. Even a brass A1 or A8 would be nice. The two tone blue faced submariner A2 is sweet as well!!! They just have so many sub homages, it's nice to see them switch it up with a Seiko homage, and it be very successful. I hope it encourages them to experiment a little more and start developing some original designs and see how they fare.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Umm...John...you forgot something.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

trying to figure out if i should capture the elusive movement in picture form  I mean.....it's new....but.....I want to know.....how amazing is this magical shock absorber


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, I flipped a coin, and herre ya go 









My cat attacked me today, that is why my arm/hand looks like it was run through a meat grinder!!!!!


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I am curious to other A12 owners. Do you forsee any of their current line-up, becoming part of your armada?


A1/42mm is one of my faves, the lume is awesome.

The A12 certainly won't be the last Armida for me. Chris is a pleasure to deal with & the watches are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Well, I flipped a coin, and herre ya go
> 
> My cat attacked me today, that is why my arm/hand looks like it was run through a meat grinder!!!!!


Was trying to steal that great looking watch off your wrist. :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks John!

Very brave getting in there. Well done. 

What size is your wrist if I may ask?

Looks really good on you, it doesn’t appear too long or angular on your wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

7 1/4 inch and kind of flattish. My Steinhart's look good as well because of the shape I think  I need to post up some shots in the kitty and dive watch thread!! She has good taste. She buried my quartz watch in her litterbox and only likes the automatic ones that cost more than $500


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

My favorite Armida so far, jumped when I saw it!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I got some Borealis straps. I usually only like metal bracelets, but these are pretty awesome


Thanks to enabler extraordinaire JohnBPittsburgh, I got some similar straps from Terry at Toxic b-)

*Toxic Magnum rubber dive strap
*https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxic-magnum-xl-new

They may well be the exact same as Borealis, but they have _unbranded_ buckles which was important to me.

Also I thought they might be a little smaller based on the specs...

Toxic lists them as 

buckle side: 74mm without buckle / 94mm with
tail side: 128mm 
thickness: tapers from 5mm to 3.3mm
​
Borealis just says 130/75 mm.

I also got the "ToxicSLIMfat" spring bars based on the description, but those actually don't fit the holes in the A12, so I ended up using the 2nd pair of springbars in the Armida tube. They might be a little thin for the rubber strap holes, but at least they fit the case.

Impressions:
The Toxic strap is much softer than the Armida rubber strap included with the A12.
(The Armida strap has a LONG buckle tongue that I found annoying ... and I was "in between holes" in terms of sizing.)

The new strap has a ton of holes (slots) and my 15cm wrist (5.91") fits nicely in the last one, without a ton of tail on the backside either!
This said, I think they would equally fit someone with a much larger wrist as long as you don't want the tail around your ears.

I think these will be much more breathable for summer too!
Looking forward to putting the orange on when the sun's out
- for the photo of the orange, I just overlaid it on the other band.

​










​


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

PS. 
My A12 is back from service with Armida to replace the hands. 
They kindly shipped it back & forth FedEx, although I did have to pay import fees again to Fedex (~$20)

Unfortunately the hour hand is not all that much better when blasted with UV. I assume they actually changed it!
Just going to live with it at this point I think...

This is a photo of my original watch under lume:
(_posted this previously)
_


http://imgur.com/trY5vvr


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, I missed such a beauty. I guess I have to wait a few months...

--romas


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Here the A12 in comparison to the SPB051 with 62MAS hands. The diameter of the A12 is just under 5 mm smaller. However, the case is only 2 mm shorter. So the A12 seems not that small. Both have a similar shape from above. However, this is deceptive. From the side, the SPB051 is much more playful, with the polished surfaces. The A12 gives a clearer statement in form and surface treatment. Also worth mentioning is the much more "masculine" crown of the A12.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Nanda said:


> Here the A12 in comparison to the SPB051 with 62MAS hands. The diameter of the A12 is just under 5 mm smaller. However, the case is only 2 mm shorter. So the A12 seems not that small. Both have a similar shape from above. However, this is deceptive. From the side, the SPB051 is much more playful, with the polished surfaces. The A12 gives a clearer statement in form and surface treatment. Also worth mentioning is the much more "masculine" crown of the A12.
> 
> View attachment 12863003
> 
> View attachment 12863009


Great comparison! If you get the chance, can you also include the MWW 62MAS in the comparison? Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Nanda said:


> Here the A12 in comparison to the SPB051 with 62MAS hands. The diameter of the A12 is just under 5 mm smaller. However, the case is only 2 mm shorter. So the A12 seems not that small. Both have a similar shape from above. However, this is deceptive. From the side, the SPB051 is much more playful, with the polished surfaces. The A12 gives a clearer statement in form and surface treatment. Also worth mentioning is the much more "masculine" crown of the A12.
> 
> View attachment 12863003


I normally don't care about the Prospex logo, but in comparison the Armida looks so much cleaner with it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Could some one who owns an a12 do me a solid and measure the INSIDE length of the lugs?

Want to get a sense of how long the space between the lugs actually is.

Sometimes I think it looks fine other times I think it is too long.

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Could some one who owns an a12 do me a solid and measure the INSIDE length of the lugs?
> 
> Want to get a sense of how long the space between the lugs actually is.
> 
> ...


approx 6mm


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Alpineboy said:


> Great comparison! If you get the chance, can you also include the MWW 62MAS in the comparison? Thanks!


Here we go.






















Top down: Seiko SPB051, MWW 62MAS, Armida A12


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks T3C!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Nanda said:


> Here we go.
> 
> View attachment 12866593
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nanda!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

water300proof eh?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

WATER 150 PROOF (62MAS)
WATER 200 PROOF (MWW 62MAS)
WATER 300 PROOF (Armida A12)


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

For the specification comparisons we compiled earlier, see

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/119FBAzeZ-82NYfVSC6R-LTwkcimE3L3MewDgftiLm3Q/edit?usp=sharing

I have to say that I find Nanda's custom SPB051 (with 62MAS hands) absolutely killer...

fortunately I have matchstick wrists, so the wallet is safe


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Heads up, there is one available on the for sale forum for a ridiculous price (from a nice member, who is not trying to price gouge, which is rare in this world). Especially with a limited release model like this one. Much respect NeedAG!!! $450 for the ETA version after it was sent back and fixed....that's pretty hard to resist!!!!  (considering they retailed at $600, but there was a Xmas promo that took it down to $500)

I love this watch. (I had a long flowery language paragraph written, but this sums it up better) Still beating away with ridiculous accuracy. Always causing me to take a little time out of my day every time I look at it, to smile  I hope anyone else who picked up one of the SLArmida's are still enjoying and appreciating them!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Here is my Armida A12 in the wild. Just landed in Iceland earlier this morning


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

redhed18 said:


> I have to say that I find Nanda's custom SPB051 (with 62MAS hands) absolutely killer...
> 
> fortunately I have matchstick wrists, so the wallet is safe


The hands are quite okay, but a bit too short and too small. Furthermore there is a little difference in the lume. So I have decided to let build in an original dial and hands set from the SBDC027 in my SPB051. From what I have seen it looks fantastic and is a proper reinterpretation of the 62MAS. I will drop some pictures in the coming days.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

SLArmida in the snow


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> for the ETA version after it was sent back and fixed....that's pretty hard to resist!!!!  (considering they retailed at $600, but there was a Xmas promo that took it down to $500)


Nice to know the history of my new watch! Thanks


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Congratulations!!! If you go back a few pages, you will see the amazing customer service of Chris at Armida!!! The factory put the wrong movement in initially, and like a boss, Chris notified everyone who purchased the ETA version (myself included) and sent us a return shipping label, and swapped the movement out for the higher grade, better finished, incabloc shock protection version of the ETA 2824. 

So you bought into a great company!  Post some pics when it arrives!!!


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Who has time for work when there are 46 pages of riveting discussions in a thread on watchuseek to read? &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Amsterdam


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 Brussels, Belgium


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Amsterdam


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I really love this watch so much more since taking the Cape Cod cloth to it and bringing it up to a nice polished finish.case.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol, I have been thinking about it. I have Cape Cods (and am thinking about getting a dremel with the polishing/buffing attachments). I think a couple side pics of yours might just be the push I need to make the 2nd SLArmida with some extra finishing  (I want to walk the way of the polishing Ninja!!)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Do it man! It takes a little elbow grease but it's simple. I do it whilst watching TV...wax on wax off. The Cape Cod Cloth is amazing.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just stumbled across this if someone was looking for a 62MAS option other than Armida / MWW / etc.

This company in the Philippines - K-R Watchmaker (Ridwan) - is making custom 62mas cases in titanium or steel.

Seems like they fit Seiko SKX007 or Samurai parts, and presumably any of the mods for such cases...

Case Specs: 42mm, 20mm strap, no idea L2L ... or price

Facebook posts:
December 15, 2017
December 13, 2017

They also do bronze work, so ask nicely and you _might_ be able to get a bronze 62MAS.

Some good videos on Youtube of their casework:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOD7tpihzH1pgSbojVYJWEA/videos

Grabbed a couple of the posts from Facebook in case folks can't see those earlier links


















cheers


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just to correct @redhed18, the company K-R Watchmaker is in Indonesia, not the Philippines ...

The guy's name is Ridwan.

He specialises in bronze cases mostly, doing all types of custom work.

Regards,

Regards,


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12933077


i still check a few times a day to see if the new batch is in. I emailed them and asked for my name to be put on a list for notification when they are in, but I still check. It's getting close....I think it was Dec 3 that they said in about three months the new batch would be ready. I am absolutely, positively sure I will have this watch in black, maybe blue too if they make it.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

trip_67 said:


> i still check a few times a day to see if the new batch is in. I emailed them and asked for my name to be put on a list for notification when they are in, but I still check. It's getting close....I think it was Dec 3 that they said in about three months the new batch would be ready. I am absolutely, positively sure I will have this watch in black, maybe blue too if they make it.


Thats good. Cant wait to see the new batch.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It looks like you decided to polish the whole watch Bob. Looks sweet!!! I did the sides the other day


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> It looks like you decided to polish the whole watch Bob. Looks sweet!!! I did the sides the other day


Indeed! I started with just the sides and decided a few days later to give the entire case a polish. Looks great!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

DiverBob said:


> Indeed! I started with just the sides and decided a few days later to give the entire case a polish. Looks great!


If I may ask, did you take off the bezel to be able to get this finish?

I think I already said it before, my compliments. What a fine job you did !


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I can't just let Diverbob dominate this thread with pictures!!!  I didn't catch the angle where you can see the polished sides, but they are like mirrors!









We should have a 72 hour photo contest. Photo with the most likes wins!!! What do you win??? You get to be crowned


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

This photo was posted on Armida's Instagram feed today.








Looks like the next run of A12s will get a steel bracelet, which seals the deal for me. I'll definitely be ordering one. No word yet on when they will be available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Great news on the next run getting closer. I saw a couple for sale here from the first run, but held off. Glad I did because one on a bracelet is worth the wait. I've been excited about this for three months, I can't wait til they take my money.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I must admit I think I have cooled my jets on this one. Lots to like still but I think for my tastes the long and blocky lugs would make it hard for me to bond with it. 

Still keeping an open mind but not as desperate as I was during the first release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

That blue looks gorgeous!!! I will pick up the bracelet, although I have really come around to the Borealis Isofrane style strap. I hope they will send out an email to their current customers, so we can grab them as soon as they become available.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn the bracelet is a huge plus for me


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I must admit I think I have cooled my jets on this one. Lots to like still but I think for my tastes the long and blocky lugs would make it hard for me to bond with it.
> 
> Still keeping an open mind but not as desperate as I was during the first release.


I dunno man, mine just keeps turning up on my wrist day after day recently! 
_
"Hey you're still there!" lol
_
The lugs are hardly long though, only 48mm...
They only extend from the body by ~4mm each side.
But definitely blocky as you say.

That said I'm wearing it on a <6 wrist so all y'all will be... Just Fine. ;-)

But I hear you about initial lusts waning - with Basel on just now people are torn in 1000 directions.

Be interesting to see the pricing on the bracelet vs. original release on rubber.
Original Rubber A12 release was 370 / 570 USD depending on movement, before the 15% off Christmas discount...

For comparison, the Armida A7 from 2015 was offered with or without bracelet:
The bracelet was a $70 premium at that time... 
so I would expect the A12 on bracelet to be +$70 over original release.

Armida A7 from 2015 Price: $449 with bracelet vs. $379 with CUDA strap only


Also note that historically it seems Armida should have some sales coming up :-!

e.g.

*2017*: Easter Sale = 15% discount
April 13 - 18th - Shipping after the 18th


*2017*: Memorial Day Sale = 15% discount
May 28 - June 2


*2017*? 1st of July Sale = 15% discount


After that, you're waiting to maybe October or next Christmas I think.
Good luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well that encouragement didn't help!

Sigh...I'll just have to stare at more pics for a while and see what my heart says.

Thanks and feel free to keep enabling. I am cooled but not stone cold yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Ugh, I really wish I didn't see this thread.

As much as I love the SLA017, sorry Seiko I can't fathom paying what you want for it. This seems to fit the bill perfectly, especially with a bracelet option.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

jutr9833 said:


> This photo was posted on Armida's Instagram feed today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Email from Chris this morning:

Hi John,
factory told me they will be ready middle of April.

 Regard Chris


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Unfortunate timing as there is a 15% off sale on now.

ARMIDA WATCHES

Annual Easter Sale from March 30th - April 5th.
No shipping during this time but 15% discount if you enter
EASTERSALE 
as discount code

What are the odds that there will be stock of the A12 by the time of the _next_ sale?



T-hunter said:


> Email from Chris this morning:


Thanks for the tip -- just wanted to say your signature diver is AWESOME b-)


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> Unfortunate timing as there is a 15% off sale on now.
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> ...


Maybe unfortunate for us, but I think Armida knows what they're doing..I mean, they're going to sell out of this watch, 15% off or not.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it worth waiting for and paying more for an Armida A12 vs Fifty-four homage? Separately, does the brand name Fifty-four have any special meaning?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

bobs100 said:


> Is it worth waiting for and paying more for an Armida A12 vs Fifty-four homage?


Only you can really answer if it's worth it. Armida is 2x the price ... but personally I'd hold out for it.

Some obvious and some subtle differences between the two, I believe the 54 is 37/46 whereas the A12 is 38/48. (Diam. / L2L)

I love the rounded date window on the Armida NH35 version. That's been an unusual feature across all the 62mas homages.

But if you like the variety of colours or the dial design on the 54 well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

bobs100 said:


> Is it worth waiting for and paying more for an Armida A12 vs Fifty-four homage?


I am fortunate enough to own both.

Size wise, they are both having the same diameter of 38mm, but L2L is about 2mm longer on the A 12.

While the 54 is a great little watch, similar in actual size to the original 62MAS, with great fit and finish, I think that the A12 is that little bit nicer, and more classy-looking !

Both are really great little dive watches !

Regards,


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> I am fortunate enough to own both.
> 
> Size wise, they are both having the same diameter of 38mm, but L2L is about 2mm longer on the A 12.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your helpful reply. Do you think the A12 might be too big (long) for a 6.5 inch wrist? Separately, do you have any idea way they chose a brand name of 54?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

bobs100 said:


> Thanks for your helpful reply. Do you think the A12 might be too big (long) for a 6.5 inch wrist? Separately, do you have any idea way they chose a brand name of 54?


You're welcome !

My wrist is 6.5 inch or thereabouts, so no, I think it will be fine !

No idea about the name though ...

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just my own take (or guess) regarding the name, lol.

54 in cantonese sounds like "Ng5 Sei3", similar to another cantonese word, "Won't Die". :-d


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Probably just 55 fathom minus 1'

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

bobs100 said:


> Thanks for your helpful reply. Do you think the A12 might be too big (long) for a 6.5 inch wrist?


No, my wrist is ~6 (15cm) and it wears fine on the rubber. First generation A12 had no bracelet, but I bet that the 2nd generation + bracelet would probably work for me also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm checking the Armida site several times a day to see when this baby is gonna get stocked. Need to offload a couple of other pieces, but I know it will be worth it :-!


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

t60 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm checking the Armida site several times a day to see when this baby is gonna get stocked. Need to offload a couple of other pieces, but I know it will be worth it :-!


I check my email daily for one from the Armida makers since I requested to be on their list for rh e a12.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Not to put a damper on all the enthusiasm for the A12, But I think it's rather too small for a modern diver. I'm also not excited by all the distortion at the edge of the dial, resulting from the domed crystal, although I'm sure that appeals to many. Since this is a homage piece, I feel they should have increased the diameter to at least 40 mm.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was really excited about the 38mm, just wished the lug to lug was closer to 46. I like 38-41mm divers myself.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Kjo43 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which version is this is one really expensive one on one lower version

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



greent54 said:


> Which version is this is one really expensive one on one lower version
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


ETA movement in this one, but aside from the 'incabloc' text on the dial everything is visually the same with the NH35 movement version as I understand.

Edit: see below about the date window.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Kjo43 said:


> ETA movement in this one, but aside from the 'incabloc' text on the dial everything is visually the same with the NH35 movement version as I understand.


One other design difference is that the NH35 movement has a rounded date window while the ETA has a very square sharp one. I feel the latter presents as more formal and the rounded more casual...

I also felt the Diashock text was more in keeping with the original 62mas, but if you fancy a slightly higher spec. movement at a higher price well its nice to have choice. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the NH35 however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Postings on this thread state that the nh35 has a rounded date window, yet I do not see any pictures showing the rounded date window. Can someone with a nh35 version and rounded date window post a picture? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look at post #1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Kjo43 said:


> Look at post #1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...I had looked there but did not notice the rounded corners until closer inspection. Glad that the nh35 version is still mostly square.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I’m starting to have doubts about wanting the A12. I’m worried the relatively long lug length is going to bother me. I already own the fifty four version 62Mas homage, and can’t picture the lugs being any longer looking good. Does anyone own both that can comment on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep the lug length is giving me some pause as well.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

jutr9833 said:


> I'm starting to have doubts about wanting the A12. I'm worried the relatively long lug length is going to bother me. I already own the fifty four version 62Mas homage, and can't picture the lugs being any longer looking good. Does anyone own both that can comment on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May i ask you why you think about buying Alto the armida if you already own the 54? What is the 54 missing( aside from maybe eta movement version)?
Thanks


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

airon11 said:


> May i ask you why you think about buying Alto the armida if you already own the 54? What is the 54 missing( aside from maybe eta movement version)?
> Thanks


The armida looks much closer to the SLA017 with the grey sunburst dial and higher domed crystal. But most important to me, the bezel on the fifty four is garbage... is is much too thin compared to the other 62MAS homages and barely has any teeth or grooves cut in around the edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

jutr9833 said:


> I'm starting to have doubts about wanting the A12. I'm worried the relatively long lug length is going to bother me. I already own the fifty four version 62Mas homage, and can't picture the lugs being any longer looking good. Does anyone own both that can comment on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am wondering the same. Look up about 5-10 postings you will see a post with someone who owns both. Along these lines, I wonder if I would even want both regardless of the lug lenght since they are so similar.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

bobs100 said:


> I am wondering the same. Look up about 5-10 postings you will see a post with someone who owns both. Along these lines, I wonder if I would even want both regardless of the lug lenght since they are so similar.





jutr9833 said:


> The armida looks much closer to the SLA017 with the grey sunburst dial and higher domed crystal. But most important to me, the bezel on the fifty four is garbage... is is much too thin compared to the other 62MAS homages and barely has any teeth or grooves cut in around the edge.





jutr9833 said:


> I'm starting to have doubts about wanting the A12. I'm worried the relatively long lug length is going to bother me. I already own the fifty four version 62Mas homage, and can't picture the lugs being any longer looking good. Does anyone own both that can comment on this?


Guys, guys ... don't spend so much energy on over-thinking these things !!!

I am the guy with both ...

I did a fairly comprehensive comparison 0f these two earlier on, some where in this thread, or the 54 thread, can't remember ...

Anyway, if you own and like the 54 version, you will love the A12 ... if not, I believe you will love the A12 anyway ! It's as close to the SLA017 as you can probably get, short of buying one, that is !

Wearing them, there is hardly any noticeable difference in the L2L ... both are great little watches.

Yes, I mentioned the finishing on the crown and bezel on the 54 is not as well defined and crisp as that on the A12, but again not too bad.

If however, for some reason, you are not happy with the A12 ( although I doubt that ), you should have no problems moving it !!!

And yes, they are that little bit different that they are both worth keeping.

Did I mention, my wrist is about 6.5 inches ...

Regards,


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Instagram said middle of April for these to be available. Has anyone who requested through email gotten a response yet?


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

> The lume plots on the indices are so gorgeous!!!! I am going to think about this over a game of tennis  That dial is mesmerizing!!!


Totally agree


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Saw your listing and thought what is he doing?!
However I have just listed and sold some watches I love too. 

I find for me the litmus test is actually taking the pictures and creating the sales thread. I have had the sickening feeling before (and probably will again) and just can’t do the final click to post it for Sale. Recently I had a watch that I was sure I wouldn’t be able to go through with but to my surprise I was actually at peace with the listing. 

I find I put so much research and care into acquiring pieces that it is hard to let them go sometimes. I just need to really check that what will be replacing it is “better” and not just a flight of fancy over the new interest. 

So I would say if you can’t stomach the thought of putting in in the mail to someone else then pull it and enjoy it until you don’t. 

I think I have moved on from the A12 personally but I appreciate it a lot. It was the comparison shots with the Seaforth that did me in. Having 2 seaforths now they are similar enough that I don’t think I would enjoy the a12 enough in comparison for the cost. Also I know I am not in love with the case shape and haven’t bonded with angular cases in the past. Love the a12 Dial though. 

I’ll wait for the official release though to decide finally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you for the articulate and excellent feedback. I am still going to think it over. Honestly, I think you have to spend a significant amount more money to get a dial this nice. 
This little chunk of steel that Armida put out, is really special. I think I might be getting caught up in the hype of brands (Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Grand Seiko).


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Man.....that Zelos Mako leather strap would look sweet on the Armida!!!!! I also think a metal bracelet would change the look of it (I am a metal bracelet guy at heart....I think that is what is separating the keepers and ones I am selling. I just happened to look at my whole collection, and every single one I am thinking about selling, are not on metal bracelets) That leather could bring me around, but I always thought you weren't supposed to put divers on leather lol


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> View attachment 13061885
> View attachment 13061889
> View attachment 13061891
> View attachment 13061895
> ...


Looks like you might keep it!
At least hold out to see if you can buy a bracelet from the second series.

Aesthetically I like leather on divers. Practically I don't do it often because one reason I like divers is that they can follow you anywhere. I hate worrying about getting a watch or strap wet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Zulu15 said:


> i wasnt against homages but skx, turtle now this and the usual submariner copies flooding the market is getting really annoying tbh


Is there a SKX homage?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

$449 on bracelet from IG



















Umm that bracelet looks pretty good. Eliminates my beef with the lug gap...
Blue looks great too. Might be a bit vibrant though.

Dang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Do you have a link to that Boatswain? I can't find it listed on their site. (also, I wonder if that is the NH35 movement version for $449 bracelet) The ETA version on tropic was $600, but there was a Christmas sale going on when it was released that brought it down to $500


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

That looks awesome!!!! I will withdraw mine I think. I need to get that bracelet and re-evaluate my ideas


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's the link

https://www.instagram.com/armidawatches/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> That looks awesome!!!! I will withdraw mine I think. I need to get that bracelet and re-evaluate my ideas


Chris said he will have bracelets available on the site when the 2nd gen watches appear. I didn't ask the price, but agree they do look really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It does look good on leather (to me). Thank you for helping me to see what I already have, and stop trying to focus on the next one for a little bit


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It does look sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

trip_67 said:


> Instagram said middle of April for these to be available. Has anyone who requested through email gotten a response yet?


I have not received any email other than a confirmation (some months back) that I was to be on the list.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

I emailed today and got a reply from Chris within hours saying that '' the next batch is ready within this month and I will email you when available".

I guess that's good news.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

What is IG? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry. Instagram for IG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

MichaelKG said:


> Is there a SKX homage?


Deep Blue's NATO Diver is a slightly upscaled SKX homage.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Can't wait for the bracelet to be released!! But this leather isn't looking too shabby!!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

MichaelKG said:


> Is there a SKX homage?


I suppose you can consider that new Orient baby sat diver an SKX homage, even though it's from the same group and adds features missing from the original SKX. I'm still considering buying one.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Doubt there has been any news on this..but anyone hear anything?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

dt75 said:


> I suppose you can consider that new Orient baby sat diver an SKX homage, even though it's from the same group and adds features missing from the original SKX. I'm still considering buying one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Curious how you make the comparison? I have several SKX (009, 011, A35 and 173) and the new Baby Sat RA-EL003B (black dial/gold accents). About the only commonality I see is they are both ISO certified automatic dive watches and have plenty of lume on hands and indices. After that, very different watches. If you want to say the Baby Sat is an homage to the OSD, well sorta but that is about it. Very different DNA from the SKX.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Curious how you make the comparison? I have several SKX (009, 011, A35 and 173) and the new Baby Sat RA-EL003B (black dial/gold accents). About the only commonality I see is they are both ISO certified automatic dive watches and have plenty of lume on hands and indices. After that, very different watches. If you want to say the Baby Sat is an homage to the OSD, well sorta but that is about it. Very different DNA from the SKX.


Because the cases look very similar in my opinion. How closely do they resemble each other in regards to the case and size? I say the Orient is an improved SKX due to drilled lugs, sapphire, and hacking mov't, in addition to the power reserve meter.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Curious how you make the comparison? I have several SKX (009, 011, A35 and 173) and the new Baby Sat RA-EL003B (black dial/gold accents). About the only commonality I see is they are both ISO certified automatic dive watches and have plenty of lume on hands and indices. After that, very different watches. If you want to say the Baby Sat is an homage to the OSD, well sorta but that is about it. Very different DNA from the SKX.


I would argue that there is commonality in some of the casework (and obviously crown placement). Everything on the new Orient aligns. Lol.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Completely OT, but I am guessing that the Baby Sat Diver is actually he much anticipated replacement for the Seiko SKX line of divers. Seiko sells the product line to its sibling company, and widens the gap between its own Seiko 5 and Prospex offerings. A gap which will now be well populated by the Mako 2, Ray 2, Make USA 2 and now the Baby Sat Diver.

Then again, what do I know. Far wiser men than me have been driven to drink attempting to comprehend decision making at Seiko.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> ...
> Then again, what do I know....


exactly


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just in from Chris:

Hello to all on my A12 list.

My apologies it took longer than expected but they are finally ready and on the way to us.

I will put them on the website tomorrow 11:00 AM Hong Kong time so you can enjoy the labor day sale and get 15% discount enter LABOR- DAY as discount code

The watches come this time on bracelet and a rubber will be included as well.
Price is $449 before discount.

For this batch we offer only the NH35 movement but have now also a blue dial available.
 If no stupid customs delay then we will be able to ship the watches to you within this week. 

 Best Regards Chris


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

it's coming back tomorrow 11AM HK time. extra 15% off for the Labor day sale!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Just in from Chris:
> 
> Hello to all on my A12 list.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the news, the blue version looks good, but afraid the NH35 is going to be a dealbreaker, even at about $383.

Yeah, I know, call me a hypocrite, as I paid a lot for an SLA.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Just in from Chris:
> 
> Hello to all on my A12 list.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the watch will be more accurate than their coupon code. Labor Day won't be for another four months! (they probably meant Memorial Day)


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

May 1st is labour day (international workers day) in europe, south america, most of africa and asia and probably some other countries around the world.

Poslano z mojega E5823 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Sandokan_slo said:


> May 1st is labour day (international workers day) in europe, south america, most of africa and asia and probably some other countries around the world.
> 
> Poslano z mojega E5823 z uporabo Tapatalk


Ah, so it is I that am ignorant! Thanks for that info.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

any chance of making this watch a bronze? that would be awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Got the email today too which is nice. 

Unfortunately all the watch funds are spoken For so I will be enjoying vicariously. I’ll keep my eye on things here and see what happens down the road. 

Good luck to those who jump in tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my email and I will be ready to click in for the purchase. I'm excited, this is a hella nice looking watch and the size is perfect for me.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Anyone compared this to the MWW 62MAS? The MWW wore a bit to flat and slab sided for me.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Went for the gray dial. I have enough blue watches. Looking forward to getting this and inspecting quality of the bracelet. I have an A1 42mm and it is great but on rubber strap. I love the old vintage Seiko H-Link design. Never held an Armida bracelet so jury still out but all indications it will be decent quality based on finish on my A1.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great on bracelet. Deals with the gap of the long lugs. 

Armida makes a great watch but really would benefit from some more photos on the watch ordering pages. Be hard to know what it’s like exactly if folks didn’t share here. 

Resist. Resist. Resist....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

any more info on the bracelet? screw pins? solid clasp?


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

I was so ready to buy it, but I re-read the specs and saw the crazy lug length. My wrists are a puny 6.25" and I can barely pull off my SubC. The A12 is 1mm longer so it's a no for me. I guess I'll have to look at the Fifty Four version =\


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

It's kinda funny how they photograph them with the plastic wrap still on. No effort to show the watch off in context. Very bare bones web site. It's like some kind of wholesale middleman operation.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> It's kinda funny how they photograph them with the plastic wrap still on. No effort to show the watch off in context. Very bare bones web site. It's like some kind of wholesale middleman operation.


Well..it kind of is, isn't it? I may be wrong, but my understanding with a lot of micro brands is they basically send specs out to a factory, pony up some cash up front to get it manufactured, then they get the shipment and start selling.

Pretty sure this is just a decent side business for them.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Agreed.



t60 said:


> Well..it kind of is, isn't it? I may be wrong, but my understanding with a lot of micro brands is they basically send specs out to a factory, pony up some cash up front to get it manufactured, then they get the shipment and start selling.
> 
> Pretty sure this is just a decent side business for them.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Another grey dial ordered here. My first Armida, although I've had a few Helsons and I'm not expecting this to be much different. Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> Went for the gray dial. I have enough blue watches. Looking forward to getting this and inspecting quality of the bracelet. I have an A1 42mm and it is great but on rubber strap. I love the old vintage Seiko H-Link design. Never held an Armida bracelet so jury still out but all indications it will be decent quality based on finish on my A1.


Just me or the 12 indice is very slightly crooked on this picture? Maybe just the photo angle or the crystal diffraction though


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Just me or the 12 indice is very slightly crooked on this picture? Maybe just the photo angle or the crystal diffraction though


Yes, I can't stop looking at the 12 indice too. I'm not really one to notice things like that immediately, but this one smacked me in the face.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Just me or the 12 indice is very slightly crooked on this picture? Maybe just the photo angle or the crystal diffraction though


All the indices look slightly crooked, it looks like the watch is slightly angled to the left so the dial and the crystal have made all the indices look slightly off.

At least I hope that's what it is!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

t60 said:


> I was so ready to buy it, but I re-read the specs and saw the crazy lug length. My wrists are a puny 6.25" and I can barely pull off my SubC. The A12 is 1mm longer so it's a no for me. I guess I'll have to look at the Fifty Four version =\


Better move fast if you want the Fifty Four version ... it's with a $30 discount right now, for today Labour Day Sale !

Regards,


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

How does this watch wear for such a small case spec? The blue with h-link bracelet looks pretty sharp, but I find 40mm small.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Better move fast if you want the Fifty Four version ... it's with a $30 discount right now, for today Labour Day Sale !
> 
> Regards,


+1


----------



## Strejle (Apr 24, 2018)

Nh35 for 400 bucks put some 9015 down there


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> +1


is there a code for 30 off? i don't see it on the site anywhere.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> is there a code for 30 off? i don't see it on the site anywhere.


The code is LABOUR and I just ordered one, black no pip, for €187 shipping included. Will report how good the deal actually is


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> is there a code for 30 off? i don't see it on the site anywhere.


Well, I received an email with a code for $30 off. Too bad I deleted that email and I can't recall the code. Sorry. 

But I think you can try "LABOUR" as suggested above.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just ordered the A12 in grey as well. I would have considered the 54 for my small wrist (6.5 inch), but without knowing what the name "54" means I could not wear it... Also, those on this thread with the A12 on small wrist do not feel that the A12's size is an issue.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats everyone!

I’m sure with the Armida shipping we may see some of these by the weekend. Excited to see them roll in! Still waiting on the sidelines though. Some wrist shots with the bracelet may make trouble for me though...

That dial does look off. But maybe it is just the angle...

Again give me (or any of us) one of those, 5 minutes and a phone and we could get them some way better pics...I would even take the plastic off. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I am in for the blue. Love the h-link. If it's too small I can easily sell it. Going to be sold out pretty fast.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Order placed - woop woop!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Agree with some of the other concerns above that the lug-to-lug seems unusually long for a 38mm case. But I ordered it anyway because there's so much else I like about it, and if you scroll way back through old photos on this thread it looks OK on wrists. I'm sure I could always sell it if it came to that. The H-link is really what sells it for me.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Well, I am in for the blue. Love the h-link. If it's too small I can easily sell it. Going to be sold out pretty fast.
> 
> View attachment 13104175


I wear my V1 on a 7 1/4 " wrist and love the size including the L2L. Couldn't resist the blue with bracelet, so I grabbed one of the remaining 8 before they are all gone!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> Agree with some of the other concerns above that the lug-to-lug seems unusually long for a 38mm case. But I ordered it anyway because there's so much else I like about it, and if you scroll way back through old photos on this thread it looks OK on wrists. I'm sure I could always sell it if it came to that. The H-link is really what sells it for me.


Agreed. I think the "aspect ratio" with longish lugs may save it in terms of sizing (at least I hope so). And the bracelet design is fantastic. Factor great build, awesome inspiration model, and killer lume - and it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

I really thought I wanted one of these but the NH35 movement for a $400 watch is just not a good choice. I really wish they would have used a Miyota 9015. 

The pics are really bad. It would be nice to see close up the dial. I would like to know from anyone else who has owned an Armida what they think of the fit and finish? 

I love Helson Sharkdiver but had 3 and all of them had QC issues. I am a little concerned about the attention to detail on this watch. Spending $400 on a watch with a NH35, the quality and detail needs to be there. 

I am really on the fence. I love the original and wished I could have had the Seiko re-issue but the cost was crazy.

Rob


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think there will be any disappointed "patrons" here at $381. Sure we'd all prefer a 9015, but that would bump the cost and they seem to be in very short supply any more.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> I wear my V1 on a 7 1/4 " wrist and love the size including the L2L. Couldn't resist the blue with bracelet, so I grabbed one of the remaining 8 before they are all gone!


Yes, down to 7 blues now. Will probably be gone today. Fencers will crumble soon enough. Lol. Good to hear it wears well. I have the same wrist size.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I would like a 9015 as well for that kind of coin.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Isn't the NH35 just Seiko's unbranded version of the 4R? 

I have several watches with 4Rs I've paid in the $300s for.

I bought Armida's A1 with an NH35 and was very happy to have an opportunity to get that watch at less than the ETA price. 
Would I have taken an ETA? Sure. But I would not have been able to afford it at that time. So the tradeoffs are real and sometimes welcome.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> Isn't the NH35 just Seiko's unbranded version of the 4R?
> 
> I have several watches with 4Rs I've paid in the $300s for.
> 
> ...


Yup. Nothing wrong with the pricing on these at all. They are selling well, and that's a solid indication.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Maybe its a sign, but I just tried to place an order but it says discount code is not valid


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I am so glad that I decided to keep this little SLArmida  (and that you got one IPromise!!!) 
Anxiously awaiting the metal bracelet when it arrives...until then, rubber or leather, it is always ready for adventure!!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> Maybe its a sign, but I just tried to place an order but it says discount code is not valid


It's a sign that it's May 2nd!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dpage said:


> It's a sign that it's May 2nd!


+1


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone get a ship notice yet for the latest batch?


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I am so glad that I decided to keep this little SLArmida  (and that you got one IPromise!!!)
> Anxiously awaiting the metal bracelet when it arrives...until then, rubber or leather, it is always ready for adventure!!! :-d:-d:-d


Yeah sorry, I meant to PM you just to let you know, but I have the memory of a goldfish sometimes. Well it was a pleasure almost doing business with you! I expect pics when you get the bracelet...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't say as there is really anything wrong with the pricing with the NH35. Now an NE15 would be better, sure, but you'd be paying even more.

Though it seems there was another nice 62mas homage that used the NE15 movement....:think:

Heck, I'd have been happy with an NH35 in my A9, instead of the ETA, for $100 less. Then again, an ETA does seem a _bit_ more appropriate in a Milsub. I mean, at least it's Swiss. Though, frankly, I really don't care, so long as it's accurate and reliable.

And am I the only who finds it ironic that people are suggesting Armida put a Miyota movement in an homage to an iconic _Seiko_ diver?

Debating the blue...maybe waiting for a no-date version.


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Techme said:


> I would like a 9015 as well for that kind of coin.


+ 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone get a ship notice yet for the latest batch?


I am wondering the same thing, kind of unusual as there was no mention of delayed shipping!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> I am wondering the same thing, kind of unusual as there was no mention of delayed shipping!


Not up to their usual standard at all.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> And am I the only who finds it ironic that people are suggesting Armida put a Miyota movement in an homage to an iconic _Seiko_ diver?


That was my thought too. It's a Seiko homage to begin with. 
Plus, the NH35 won't have the Miyota's noisy rotor "wobble"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Heck, I'd have been happy with an NH35 in my A9, instead of the ETA, for $100 less. Then again, an ETA does seem a _bit_ more appropriate in a Milsub. I mean, at least it's Swiss. Though, frankly, I really don't care, so long as it's accurate and reliable.
> 
> And am I the only who finds it ironic that people are suggesting Armida put a Miyota movement in an homage to an iconic _Seiko_ diver?
> 
> .


I have the older version A9 with the NH35 and I wish it had a 9015 instead.

And there is another 62mas homage with a Miyota inside, so it wouldn't be the first homage so equipped.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

dpage said:


> I am wondering the same thing, kind of unusual as there was no mention of delayed shipping!


Check back on page 55. Chris said he didn't have them in hand yet, the day before they went on sale. I think this may account for the delay in shipping.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

...I think the A12's were sold a little prematurely so that we could get the labor day promo. I am okay with some delay.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Ed P. said:


> Check back on page 55. Chris said he didn't have them in hand yet, the day before they went on sale. I think this may account for the delay in shipping.


I missed that but seems like the best place for that info would be on the web site when purchasing.


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> Can't say as there is really anything wrong with the pricing with the NH35. Now an NE15 would be better, sure, but you'd be paying even more.
> 
> Though it seems there was another nice 62mas homage that used the NE15 movement....:think:
> 
> ...


My MWW 62MAS is equipped with the NE15 caliber from SII. I have been wearing it off and on the last few months. Accuracy is between -1 to +2 sec./day depending on my activity level. Personally, I would prefer to see this NE15 dropped into the A12 62 MAS because of better anti-magnetic properties of the hair spring as well as the longer power reserve. With a full charge on the main spring, my MWW 62MAS stopped at 53h 40m which is very good, I think. The NE15 will push the price of the A12 up by about $100.

BTW, I am still on the fence on the A12!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone get a ship notice yet for the latest batch?


Just received shipping notice!


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

dpage said:


> Just received shipping notice!


Me too! Yay! Anyone previous Canadian customers know if they deal with all the customs stuff, or will it sit there for a few days (as usual)?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Got shipping info! Mine will be home on Monday! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn all the enablers but I am a sucker for sunburst blue, domed box crystal........... trigger pulled, shot fired. Life's short, I have a blue incoming, finally get to see what this 62mas fuss is about.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> Just received shipping notice!


Me too. Expected delivery via Fedex on Monday.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ipromise said:


> Me too! Yay! Anyone previous Canadian customers know if they deal with all the customs stuff, or will it sit there for a few days (as usual)?


It's usually pretty fast.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Me too. Trying not to track it too obsessively.

What a great business model. Hook junkies via social media, order watch from Chinese factory, sell out, ship everything, carry no inventory. Rinse, repeat...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^I like this model, would you rather pay half or 100% then wait for Chinese factories? Then to find out xxx issues popped up, blah blah defects after waiting 6 months for a watch?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Terry Lennox said:


> Me too. Trying not to track it too obsessively.
> 
> What a great business model. Hook junkies via social media, order watch from Chinese factory, sell out, ship everything, carry no inventory. Rinse, repeat...


These guys, HelMida, are raking in the cash off the WIS. China... quality item


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> These guys, HelMida, are raking in the cash off the WIS. China... quality item


Fullswing, Hong Kong


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

taike said:


> Fullswing, Hong Kong


Oh yes, that's right. Thank you!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Hong Kong it is. 
I'm a fan of Armida, don't get me wrong. This will be my second watch from them and I love the A1 42mm I have.


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> About to put a first batch black ETA on sale. The crown just digs into the skin way too much. Cool watch though.


The person that buys it is going to be one happy camper.... What a fantastic watch... Looks good, keeps time properly, nicely sized and the lume is good enough to shame a seiko


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

wickets said:


> The person that buys it is going to be one happy camper.... What a fantastic watch... Looks good, keeps time properly, nicely sized and the lume is good enough to shame a seiko


I priced it low as I have lost the packaging. It sold in 2 minutes.


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats... At least you don't have to be one of those sellers that have to bump their ads everyday for months on end haha


----------



## ryuhell (Aug 19, 2006)

Watch received..beautiful blue..but I have to say the sides are a little bit sharp


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wrist shot please, look amazing❤


----------



## ryuhell (Aug 19, 2006)

Lut91 said:


> Wrist shot please, look amazing❤


Resizing the bracelet is a challenge as you need to fix one end while turning the other end of the screw.

Will post some wrist shots once I manage to resize 😭


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ryuhell said:


> Resizing the bracelet is a challenge as you need to fix one end while turning the other end of the screw.
> 
> Will post some wrist shots once I manage to resize 


Crap. Double-sided screws. No need for that.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

My Fedex tracking says package made a stopover in Japan. Looks like Monday delivery will become Tuesday delivery...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It's a pretty nice watch. The dial and crystal are superb. Bracelet and clasp also super nice. It wears a little bigger than spec, I assume because of the relatively long lugs. No surprise that the lume is killer. The lower edges of the case are a little sharp, as previously mentioned. Definitely one of the nicest blues I have ever seen, and I own/have owned many.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^any wrist shots on the bracelet? I'm still waiting for my order confirmation /tracking number


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks smashing! The deal breaker for me is the movement. When they change it, I will reconsider.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is mine on a 6 3/4" wrist. 
]


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! The blue looks way better with your pics than the Armida site. I have the black one delivered at home today, and I'm rushing to finish my work and get home to it! Oh, and my family too, I guess. Lol.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^any wrist shots on the bracelet? I'm still waiting for my order confirmation /tracking number


Nothing sized. But I do have some loose fit wrist shots. I'll put them up.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ipromise said:


> Nice! The blue looks way better with your pics than the Armida site. I have the black one delivered at home today, and I'm rushing to finish my work and get home to it! Oh, and my family too, I guess. Lol.


The blue is stunning. Add the crystal and it is sensational. Looking forward to your pics.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryuhell (Aug 19, 2006)

Finally, managed to do the resizing








And it comes with diver extension too


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Unsized. 7.25" wrist.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks smashing! The deal breaker for me is the movement. When they change it, I will reconsider.


You already have the 017. This would make a nice beater alongside the Seiko.


----------



## ryuhell (Aug 19, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> It's a pretty nice watch. The dial and crystal are superb. Bracelet and clasp also super nice. It wears a little bigger than spec, I assume because of the relatively long lugs. No surprise that the lume is killer. The lower edges of the case are a little sharp, as previously mentioned. Definitely one of the nicest blues I have ever seen, and I own/have owned many.


Nice pictures! Armida could use these to sell all the remaining 5 pieces hahaha 😉


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ryuhell said:


> Nice pictures! Armida could use these to sell all the remaining 5 pieces hahaha 


Thanks! Yeah - bit of plastic to shed still. Lol.

It is a stunner. There is no doubt about that.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

If they showed a picture of the clasp I would have bought one haha. Damn. Too late.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that blue looks great


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beauty guys!

That is quite the blue. Keen to see pics of what it looks like in direct sunlight. 

I’m trying to stick to my guns and resist this one. 

Congrats everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Still unsure what I feel about the bracelet, maybe it's a bit too blocky? Doesn't seem like it's a good fit with the watch. The endlinks some how feel like they don't really fit the case and is a afterthought. Did the original 62mas come with a bracelet like this?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Still unsure what I feel about the bracelet, maybe it's a bit too blocky? Doesn't seem like it's a good fit with the watch. The endlinks some how feel like they don't really fit the case and is a afterthought. Did the original 62mas come with a bracelet like this?


The original did not come with a bracelet.

The reissue SLA017 bracelet damages the case.

link to photo thread of damage to SLA from endlinks page 188 of Owner thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-188.html

Either bad design or poor end link production tolerances:










Attention! This ^^^^ is Not the Armida. It is the Seiko SLA017.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Grey if gorgeous but this may be the best blue I have. Sunburst hard to catch one the cell but there are many shades to see! It's about 2 seconds off for day one!!

The only problem with the bracelet is the tiny two sided screws.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Damn you enablers, this blue looks absolutely gorgeous, so I ordered one. Meanwhile received a fiftyfour 62mas homage and lume is totally meh, so it's gonna be sold soon I think.

Keep the pictures coming


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

I received the NH35 version today.
Nice 38mm watch!

By the way, Did anyone shorten this bracelet?
I could not remove any screw of the bracelet.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MAZATO said:


> I received the NH35 version today.
> Nice 38mm watch!
> 
> By the way, Did anyone shorten this bracelet?
> I could not remove any screw of the bracelet.


Double-sided screws. You'll need the small tool they provided, along with another matching screwdriver (or a base used for this purpose). I did not size mine yet, but wish they had gone with single screw.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Double-sided screws. You'll need the small tool they provided, along with another matching screwdriver (or a base used for this purpose). I did not size mine yet, but wish they had gone with single screw.


I got it!
Thanks!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

The tool I received was a push pin, not a screw driver.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dpage said:


> The tool I received was a push pin, not a screw driver.


same here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

dpage said:


> The tool I received was a push pin, not a screw driver.


Oh, didn't look at it closely. Just put the nice rubber strap on and be done with it! Except I love H-Link bracelets. Lol.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Got mine today. Solid feel. Very substantial feel for a 38mm. 

The bracelet is quite long, with the longer dive extension clasp adding to wrist surface coverage. I may have to take most if not all of the links out to fit my 6.75in wrist.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow...I was afraid this watch would be too big for my 6.5 inch wrist...not so at all. This watch was worth the wait...loving it!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Just put mine straight on the rubber strap. Don't know if I'll ever size the bracelet, this thing looks so good on the rubber. Its a good chunky monkey for a 38mm watch too. Loving it.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

When I look at the picture I posted...the watch looks too big for my 6.5 inch wrist. However, while wearing it... it looks and feels perfect.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Arr indexes well aligned ? Pics on aemida site are not so good

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



bricem13 said:


> Arr indexes well aligned ? Pics on aemida site are not so good
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


too much crystal distortion to be absolutely certain, but I personally have no doubt


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



taike said:


> too much crystal distortion to be absolutely certain, but I personally have no doubt


The indices on mine are perfect. Even the slightest amount of tilt will make them appear out of alignment, for the reason you state.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gaparhinn (Sep 19, 2017)

I just received my A12 this morning HKT. Supporting my local brand  Lovely watch

But I have difficulties taking bracelet off.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Got mine yesterday, very nice only minor gripe is the lugs are a bit too straight.










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the straight lug, l2l and curve pretty close to the original 62mas? I thought the A12 was closest to size


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gaparhinn said:


> I just received my A12 this morning HKT. Supporting my local brand  Lovely watch
> 
> But I have difficulties taking bracelet off.


drilled lugs should make it really easy. they even included a pin punch


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

taike said:


> drilled lugs should make it really easy. they even included a pin punch


The bracelet is fitted pretty tight and I did have more trouble than I did with removing it compared to my other drilled lug watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

arislan said:


> The bracelet is fitted pretty tight and I did have more trouble than I did with removing it compared to my other drilled lug watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, I broke a springbar and the pin tool taking the bracelet off. I can't see the rubber strap being changed now though, it looks and wears too well.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

andygog said:


> Me too, I broke a springbar and the pin tool taking the bracelet off. I can't see the rubber strap being changed now though, it looks and wears too well.


You should have been given a set of extra spring bars in the box - I did, so if you were able to take of the bracelet after all that drama putting on the strap shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

arislan said:


> You should have been given a set of extra spring bars in the box - I did, so if you were able to take of the bracelet after all that drama putting on the strap shouldn't be an issue.


You're right, there were spare springbars included. I didn't make it very clear, but I did get it onto the rubber strap and it looks so good its not coming off again!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 13124249


Stunning color isn't it, I've the blue as well and love it but I'm having some trouble with the bezel action in that it's hard to turn send seems to be inconsistent like harder in some places and easier in others but I do love this piece and congrats to you as well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Artonthewrist said:


> Stunning color isn't it, I've the blue as well and love it but I'm having some trouble with the bezel action in that it's hard to turn send seems to be inconsistent like harder in some places and easier in others but I do love this piece and congrats to you as well.


My bezel is solid. I would advise to spin it a few times a day. You may find it frees up soon enough. If not, I am sure Chris will take care of it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

I have found turning a new stiff bezel under warm water can make a world of difference.

I think the heat helps the parts to open up a bit and also wash out any grack which may slow things down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I do that with used watches that I get to clean them. Or just wear it in the shower and turn the bezel


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

I found removing the bracelet to be difficult as well. I googled a how to video and with my new found confidence was able to get it off. I had hoped that drilled lugs would have made it easy. Now...I feel less of a need for drilled lugs.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I like this Armida best on nylon.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

How is the comfort of this watch? That crown looks like it cold draw blood lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Super comfortable on my 6.5inch wrist with the supplied rubber strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 out to sea


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I still haven't made a final catch and release decision, due to the sizing, but it certainly is a very pretty watch.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just received my blue one, here's a very quick and dirty (as I'm supposed to be working) comparison with the FiftyFour:

*Packaging*

*Armida 8* - FiftyFour 7

Comment: I like the Armida sealed packaging, though the 54's one is not bad at all wrt price.

*Case*

*Armida 9* - FiftyFour 7

For some reason the Armida case as a longer L2L than the 54 but wears smaller. Maybe because of the strap? Angles? Dial color? Physics combined to psychology is so complicated.

Both wears nicely on my 6,75" flat wrist, though the 54 sits a little higher because of the strap.

*Movement*

*Armida 5 - FiftyFour 5*

Comment: Both use the same movement, a NH35. I wish they used at least a 9015.

*Dial*

*Armida 9* - FiftyFour 6

THAT ARMIDA BLUE DIAL IS A TOTAL STUNNER, PERIOD.

The 54's one is well executed but a little bland, and I understand they decided to go with red hints here and there to make it a little more "alive". But compared to the Armida, it looks rather flat.

*Crystal*

*Armida 9* - FiftyFour 6

I was expecting a slightly more domed sapphire on the 54, so the Armida is winning here. Beautiful though discrete distortions, I love it.

*Bezel*

Armida 6 - *FiftyFour 10*

Ok, it surprised me but the bezel action on the 54 is one of the best from all my watches. No play, perfect alignment, easy to turn and stays in place firmly once set. Perfect.

The bezel on the Armida is stiff as hell and doesn't protude enough from the case (contrary to the 54), so the bad grip doesn't help either.

*Lume*

*Armida 10* - FiftyFour 4

Okay no competion here, the Armida is a blowtorch and the 54 stays bright for ~5mn then nothing to see. I really really wish they used bgw9, or c3, but c1 sucks hard.

*Strap*

*Armida 8* - FiftyFour 7

The silicone black and orange straps that came with the 54 are surprisingly good, but they're lint magnets.

I immediately removed the bracelet from the Armida because I don't much like the endlinks. Maybe I'll come back to it later, I don't know. The tropic rubber is awesome, supple and with a pleasant (to me) vanilla scent, it's the clear winner here.

*Bang for bucks*

Armida 6 - *FiftyFour 8*

The Armida is a little expensive for what it is, even if these things are highly relative to one another. If it came with a 9015 for the same price, it would have got the same score as the 54.

*Wow factor*

*Armida 9* - FiftyFour 6

Okay, this is game over for the 54 here, as you can only stare at the fantastic blue shades of the Armida, plus the distortion, rhaa lovely 

But that's cheating really, as blue and grey can't fairly compete here 

*Totals

Armida 79/100* - FiftyFour 66/100

Though as often I'm gonna keep both  (yes it's an illness)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> Just received my blue one, here's a very quick and dirty (as I'm supposed to be working) comparison with the FiftyFour:
> 
> *Packaging*
> 
> ...


Nice comparative review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks very nice, tempting...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great comparison, though I would give the Armida bezel a solid 8.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some of these wrist shots are starting to kill me for not getting one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Side by side comparison to an Orient Mako. The Mako is smaller but feels larger on the wrist (maybe because of wider lugs). I much prefer the comfort and proprtions of the A12, even though that I had vowed to not get a watch bigger than a Mako for my 6.5 inch wrist. I am happy I took the risk with the A12.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Great comparison, though I would give the Armida bezel a solid 8.


Maybe it depends on the watch you actually get, but mine features the stiffest bezel across my collection, and there's heavy competition (I'm looking at you, Ocean Titanium 500). It's well executed for sure, but if it can't turn, it's basically useless. I'll try the hot water and dental floss tricks tomorrow, it's suspicisouly seized.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone get the watch shipped to the wrong address. I pissed as this is the second time I've had this issue from the full swing order system. I even sent an email to Chris to confirm my order but no reply. Watch was shipped to my billing address not my shipping address.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Maybe it depends on the watch you actually get, but mine features the stiffest bezel across my collection, and there's heavy competition (I'm looking at you, Ocean Titanium 500). It's well executed for sure, but if it can't turn, it's basically useless. I'll try the hot water and dental floss tricks tomorrow, it's suspicisouly seized.


That is not good at all. Sorry to hear that, as you like pretty much everything else about it.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



Radar1 said:


> That is not good at all. Sorry to hear that, as you like pretty much everything else about it.


After a hot bath of warm water it turns better, still too stiff for my liking but workable.

Edit: complimentary free pic


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

n1k0 said:


> Maybe it depends on the watch you actually get, but mine features the stiffest bezel across my collection, and there's heavy competition (I'm looking at you, Ocean Titanium 500). It's well executed for sure, but if it can't turn, it's basically useless. I'll try the hot water and dental floss tricks tomorrow, it's suspicisouly seized.


Yeah...my A12 bezel action is borderline seized as well. Other than that, this watch is sweet and a keeper for life. The size and retro charm are worth the blisters...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

n1k0 said:


> Maybe it depends on the watch you actually get, but mine features the stiffest bezel across my collection, and there's heavy competition (I'm looking at you, Ocean Titanium 500). It's well executed for sure, but if it can't turn, it's basically useless. I'll try the hot water and dental floss tricks tomorrow, it's suspicisouly seized.


Yeah...my A12 bezel action is borderline seized as well. Other than that, this watch is sweet and a keeper for life. The size and retro charm are worth the blisters...

Here's my polished DB Cape Cod Special


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

My A12 bezel works perfectly...much easier than both of my Orient Makos.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I noticed that Armida has the A12 bracelet for sale now. Before plunking down $99 for one, I thought I'd ask those of you that recently bought an A12 what your opinion of it is. 
In particular: 
1.Does it have solid end links?

2.How do you like the extension clasp, especially can you get enough fine adjustment to get a good fit without using the extension?

3.Does the bracelet taper? If so, what is its width at the clasp?

4.Is it worth $99, in your opinion?

5.Other?

Thanks in advance to all that respond!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



n1k0 said:


> After a hot bath of warm water it turns better, still too stiff for my liking but workable.
> 
> Edit: complimentary free pic


One would think that Armida would have gotten the stiff bezel action sorted out in the Gen 2 A12's! Apparently not! (My Gen 1 A12 bezel is practically unusable, as well!)


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> I noticed that Armida has the A12 bracelet for sale now. Before plunking down $99 for one, I thought I'd ask those of you that recently bought an A12 what your opinion of it is.
> In particular:
> 1.Does it have solid end links?
> 
> ...


Great question & thanks for the posting availability, I had been bugging Chris about getting a bracelet for my gen 1 A12, but no reply...

One additional question. It seems like the end link is fixed, does that increase the actual L2L length vs on a strap?

Interested to hear the feedback from owners with a bracelet... I'm in the market for a bracelet, but not at $100. (Accepting PM's )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You'd pay $100 for a decent Strapcode bracelet, so this is not really out of line at all. It is good quality.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> You'd pay $100 for a decent Strapcode bracelet, so this is not really out of line at all. It is good quality.


So if your watch didn't come with that bracelet you'd drop an extra $100 on it with no regrets? Have you sized it? or is it getting flipped? Just trying to get real, honest opinions.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kjo43 said:


> So if your watch didn't come with that bracelet you'd drop an extra $100 on it with no regrets? Have you sized it? or is it getting flipped? Just trying to get real, honest opinions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


let's be real and honest. you're looking for someone to sell you an unused one for less than $100.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

taike said:


> let's be real and honest. you're looking for someone to sell you an unused one for less than $100.


You interested?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kjo43 said:


> You interested?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no. go post in WTB.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

taike said:


> no. go post in WTB.


Gee thanks... lmao.

I'd love to hear what think of your bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I like the bracelet, wore it today, over all the finishing is good, ratchet clasp is super nice as I had to adjust my watch a few times already due to the heat. And it's not too bulky. At first I wasn't a fan of the style of the bracelet but in person it works and I like the full brushed finishing.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

And my bezel is super stiff, tightest one I've ever had barely turntable, I have to grip it from the top with 3 fingers. And the crown is typical armida super sharp and diggy on the wrist


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

I love them both!

View attachment IMG_6455-1-K2.jpg


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mystik said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Just a little backstory on this watch.
> 
> ...


Thank you for going to Chris and thank you to Chris for making it. This is becoming a go to for me, I am a little surprised about how much I like this watch. Armida did very well on this.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kjo43 said:


> So if your watch didn't come with that bracelet you'd drop an extra $100 on it with no regrets? Have you sized it? or is it getting flipped? Just trying to get real, honest opinions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have bought many Strapcode bracelets. This is on par and at a similar price point. That's the only reasonable way to look at it after the fact.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kjo43 said:


> So if your watch didn't come with that bracelet you'd drop an extra $100 on it with no regrets? Have you sized it? or is it getting flipped? Just trying to get real, honest opinions.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is brand new in plastic, unsized. It is not for sale.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Mine is brand new in plastic, unsized. It is not for sale.


For what it's worth, I meant your whole watch kit Getting flipped... I had noticed in a previous post you were seemingly on the fence and it had not been unwrapped.

Thanks for the input on your view compared to a strapcode, certainly helps. hopefully others that have actually sized and worn the bracelet will chime in as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kjo43 said:


> For what it's worth, I meant your whole watch kit Getting flipped... I had noticed in a previous post you were seemingly on the fence and it had not been unwrapped.
> 
> Thanks for the input on your view compared to a strapcode, certainly helps. hopefully others that have actually sized and worn the bracelet will chime in as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, sorry. Yes, I may still sell it. Going to think it over for a couple more days. If they built this even at 40mm it would have been a total home run.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

* double post


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

FWIW my gen 1 bezel action is perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

For those who are having bezel trouble--did the bezel turn ok at first and then later seize up, or was it bad right out of the box?

Mine is currently turning fine but I am now paranoid that it could seize at some point after reading the above reports.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> For those who are having bezel trouble--did the bezel turn ok at first and then later seize up, or was it bad right out of the box?
> 
> Mine is currently turning fine but I am now paranoid that it could seize at some point after reading the above reports.


I wouldn't give it another thought. The bezel action is just fine.

Nice and tight, just how I like it. Some must prefer it loose and sloppy. I don't get that, but to each his own. Anyway, the more you use it, the looser it gets.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> For those who are having bezel trouble--did the bezel turn ok at first and then later seize up, or was it bad right out of the box?
> 
> Mine is currently turning fine but I am now paranoid that it could seize at some point after reading the above reports.


Actually the opposite for me, came nearly seized and after a bath in hot water plus a few dozen complete turns it's now much better and actually usable


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea, if was near seized when I got it. Near impossible to turn. I try to spin it a few times a day but I still can only get it a few clicks before it catches and gets hard to turn. You definitely can't turn it with wet hands but I haven't gotten it wet yet so maybe that will help break it in further


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I didn't realize they were for sale for $99.00. I wouldn't pay that. It's nice, decent and the slide clasp is cool, but I wouldn't pay but 50-70 tops for it. 
Look here for a slide clasp, every bit as good as the Armida. They are away right now, so check back after the 16th, I have bought the 18mm, 20mm and 22mm bracelets to just get the clasps to put on another bracelet.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-CONDO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

trip_67 said:


> I didn't realize they were for sale for $99.00. I wouldn't pay that. It's nice, decent and the slide clasp is cool, but I wouldn't pay but 50-70 tops for it.
> Look here for a slide clasp, every bit as good as the Armida. They are away right now, so check back after the 16th, I have bought the 18mm, 20mm and 22mm bracelets to just get the clasps to put on another bracelet.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-CONDO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


With all due respect this isn't remotely in the same league as the Armida bracelet and clasp. If you're happy with it, great.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*yet another double post


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I ordered the bracelet, and it will be here tomorrow!!!!  I agree, it is priced competitively for what it is.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I've bought bracelets with ratcheting diver clasps from Strapcode for nearly the same price as the Armida. For a solid well milled piece like this the price is right in line with what you should expect. 

The main reason to buy the Armida bracelet (or any OEM for that matter) is to get end links made for the watch. A bracelet without the right fitting end links is not worth much in my view.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Out and about with Armida A12









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love this thing


----------



## ryuhell (Aug 19, 2006)

AVS_Racing said:


> Yea, if was near seized when I got it. Near impossible to turn. I try to spin it a few times a day but I still can only get it a few clicks before it catches and gets hard to turn. You definitely can't turn it with wet hands but I haven't gotten it wet yet so maybe that will help break it in further


Gave it a few turns in the morning and before I sleep and now the bezel feels quite smooth


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Spinning bezels again today


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Beautiful thing


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

At day 8 + it has lost 5 seconds total, the last couple of days it's plus or minus 0!!


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Get mine yesterday.









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely gorgeous. I especially like the blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

As I look into the Seiko spb051/3 I am circling back to this one again too as it has some distant similarities. 

Anyone have both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I had a friend wear this when I just got my A12, I tried it on, it definitely wears large like a modern watch, lacks the feel of a vintage watch. Crown is more comfortable and bezel turns much more smoothly but he did pay like 3 times what I paid for the A12. It would be a contender if it was more true to original size. That's what I liked about the Armida it's not too scaled up in size. Seikos seems to be getting bigger and bigger in size with their turtle and 62mas









Obviously the not as flexible bracelet lifts it up more but I believe there is a 5mm difference in size. 38 vs 43?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> As I look into the Seiko spb051/3 I am circling back to this one again too as it has some distant similarities.
> 
> Anyone have both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have both.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow great and helpful pics Radar and AVS! Thanks for the effort. Much appreciated.

Radar any thoughts comparing the two? Mostly in terms of the wearability of the case outside of the diameter. I wonder if the softer side contours of the 53 help it out as opposed to the more angular A12. I advent bonded well with angular cases in the past. i have a flatish 6.75ish wrist that can just handle a steinhart ocean case.

Feel free to PM if you think it would clutter up the thread. I appreciate your insight having handled and owned both.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow great and helpful pics Radar and AVS! Thanks for the effort. Much appreciated.

Radar any thoughts comparing the two? Mostly in terms of the wearability of the case outside of the diameter. I wonder if the softer side contours of the 53 help it out as opposed to the more angular A12. I advent bonded well with angular cases in the past. i have a flatish 6.75ish wrist that can just handle a steinhart ocean case.

Feel free to PM if you think it would clutter up the thread. I appreciate your insight having handled and owned both.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is the rest of the family.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's another picture









It's compared to one of the smallest watches I have I believe the nth is 39mm. But keep in mind A12 is still closer to the camera from the bracelet. So it still wears pretty small. The lugs doesn't bother me at all. It has a 20mm bracelet that tapers to maybe 18mm at the clasp? I've never measured it.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow great and helpful pics Radar and AVS! Thanks for the effort. Much appreciated.
> 
> Radar any thoughts comparing the two? Mostly in terms of the wearability of the case outside of the diameter. I wonder if the softer side contours of the 53 help it out as opposed to the more angular A12. I advent bonded well with angular cases in the past. i have a flatish 6.75ish wrist that can just handle a steinhart ocean case.
> 
> Feel free to PM if you think it would clutter up the thread. I appreciate your insight having handled and owned both.


They are both very comfortable watches. The Seiko is obviously less angular and more "organic" in design. It is also significantly larger - but primarily in diameter (greater diameter vs lug length ratio). You could pull off the 053 just fine, IMO. And the Armida - which to me wears a little small on my 7.25" wrist. I also have larger forearms and I think that hurts the wear of the Armida as well. It's a shame because it is a drop dead gorgeous piece for sure. The 053 is the nicer watch with a better movement, but that is also reflected in the price. Both extremely nice.


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Too bad you can’t buy them looks great for the bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> They are both very comfortable watches. The Seiko is obviously less angular and more "organic" in design. It is also significantly larger - but primarily in diameter (greater diameter vs lug length ratio). You could pull off the 053 just fine, IMO. And the Armida - which to me wears a little small on my 7.25" wrist. I also have larger forearms and I think that hurts the wear of the Armida as well. It's a shame because it is a drop dead gorgeous piece for sure. The 053 is the nicer watch with a better movement, but that is also reflected in the price. Both extremely nice.


Thanks Radar. I appreciate your insight as always. I look forward to seeing more of your pics and comments around here, always enjoyable.

I agree about the diameter to length ratio and wished the a12 shared the same ratio as the 53.

Keeping my mind open!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

SKOBR said:


> Here is the rest of the family.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Nice family portrait! 
The big papa Omega, tho...


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

T-hunter said:


> Nice family portrait!
> The big papa Omega, tho...


You're right T-hunter, the seamaster is the big daddy

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mine is at +4.7s/day, pretty happy with it


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Any SLA017 owner here? I would love to see a comparison.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks to everyone posting comparisons of the seiko vs armida. Makes me feel good about passing on Armida and going for the SBDC 053


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

So it's been a week, a wondeful honeymoon week with this gorgeous watch. Size is just perfect for my 6,75" wrist, bracelet is absolutely amazing, ratchet clasp SO useful, solid feel, perfectly adjusted anytime.

I'm seriously considering ordering a grey ETA version next if these are ever to be sold again in the future.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Excellent photos. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SKOBR said:


> Here is the rest of the family.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


That is a great set of watches, love 'em :-!.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> That is a great set of watches, love 'em :-!.


TA. 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I finally got my A12 bracelet sized properly and I have to say I am loving this piece. So much so that I may sell a couple other divers in my collection because they're unlikely to get much wrist time.

Armida really got the details right on this homage. The applied indicies are very sharp and well defined. The crystal has just the right look. The size is perfect for my 6.75in wrist. The bracelet is well made. This is the first time I have had a diver's ratcheting extension and one click is all I needed on a hot sunny day to let it breathe as my wrist expanded in the heat.

I also have not seen many flippers selling from the latest batch, which tells me people are opting to keep this one.

A few photos to follow. Sorry for the multiple posts.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Here it is compared to my Steinhart OVM 39. Honestly, these may be the only two watches I need.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

great pics Terry!

Starting to regret not getting one now...have a little watch cash free now too, sadly too late after the latest release.

Anyone know if a third run is coming?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks.

I hope they will do another batch but I have no info. Might help to email Armida and express interest so they know demand still exists.

Cheers.



boatswain said:


> great pics Terry!
> 
> Starting to regret not getting one now...have a little watch cash free now too, sadly too late after the latest release.
> 
> Anyone know if a third run is coming?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

looks like there are some left...nuts...decision time.


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

I recently found out about the 62MAS "homage" watches and picked up a LTM version two days ago. Anyone compared that Arminda to the LTM version (up close)? On paper it looks very similar except the LTM is a tad wider at 40mm ( yet same lug to lug) and has a ceramic lumed bezel, but everything else sure looks very similar. Here's some pictures of mine, just really curious if anyone compare the quality of these?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> looks like there are some left...nuts...decision time.


1 less now thanks for the heads up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

max180 said:


> I recently found out about the 62MAS "homage" watches and picked up a LTM version two days ago. Anyone compared that Arminda to the LTM version (up close)? On paper it looks very similar except the LTM is a tad wider at 40mm ( yet same lug to lug) and has a ceramic lumed bezel, but everything else sure looks very similar. Here's some pictures of mine, just really curious if anyone compare the quality of these?
> 
> View attachment 13211495
> View attachment 13211497
> ...


Looks sharp.

I'd be curious too. I was just looking at those LTMs and wondering if they would scratch the itch at half the price?

I know and am comfortable with the established quality of armida and I am not sure about taking a flyer on the LTM.

The case proportions look better on the LTM, just wish the armida reined in the lug length then it would be spot on.

Where did you order yours from? Happy with it?

Funny thing but the caseback on the LTMs rubs me the wrong way and makes the watch feel "off". Small thing really but it's part of what makes me nervous about going down that road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Looks sharp.
> 
> I'd be curious too. I was just looking at those LTMs and wondering if they would scratch the itch at half the price?
> 
> ...


I actually replaced my Seiko mini turtle with the LTM and have no regrets. Could be just the honey moon phase, but I'm very impressed! Torching lume actually seems a tad brighter than the seiko baby turtle. Just have no complaints at all, well actually the turning bezel isn't as refined and stiffer than the seiko, but I expected that. I picked mine up used on Reddit.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

max180 said:


> I actually replaced my Seiko mini turtle with the LTM and have no regrets. Could be just the honey moon phase, but I'm very impressed! Torching lume actually seems a tad brighter than the seiko baby turtle. Just have no complaints at all, well actually the turning bezel isn't as refined and stiffer than the seiko, but I expected that. I picked mine up used on Reddit.


That's a big call on the lume knowing Seiko. Your photos certainly better than the advertising photos - well done.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Keep in mind, with the Armida you are getting both a high quality milled steel bracelet with diver's ratcheting extension *and* a vintage-style rubber strap. Plus they throw in a spring bar pusher (at least with this latest release). See picture on previous page for signed clasp.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

max180 said:


> I recently found out about the 62MAS "homage" watches and picked up a LTM version two days ago. Anyone compared that Arminda to the LTM version (up close)? On paper it looks very similar except the LTM is a tad wider at 40mm ( yet same lug to lug) and has a ceramic lumed bezel, but everything else sure looks very similar. Here's some pictures of mine, just really curious if anyone compare the quality of these?
> 
> View attachment 13211495
> View attachment 13211497
> ...


That LTM looks great for fraction of the Seiko cost. What movement does it have, do you know?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

max180 said:


> I recently found out about the 62MAS "homage" watches and picked up a LTM version two days ago. Anyone compared that Arminda to the LTM version (up close)? On paper it looks very similar except the LTM is a tad wider at 40mm ( yet same lug to lug) and has a ceramic lumed bezel, but everything else sure looks very similar. Here's some pictures of mine, just really curious if anyone compare the quality of these?
> 
> View attachment 13211495
> View attachment 13211497
> ...


That LTM looks great for fraction of the Seiko cost. What movement does it have, do you know?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

One more shot of the A12 back:


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)

I wanted a blue A12 really bad, and as great as the LTW is, the blue Armida looked so good in pics it. So I emailed Chris at Armida, and wouldn't you know, he found two more blue A12 from somewhere. I ordered one on Monday and it arrived Wednesday (HK to Canda in 2 days!!). Wearing it now. I love it. A lot of watches are catch and release for me, but this one is a keeper, for sure. I've only felt this way about one other watch before. I also mostly wear 42mm+ as I have a 6.75" wrist but large arms and forearms, but somehow the 38mm size is perfect for the design. I even love the long lugs, as it adds a bit of chunkiness to the 60s vibe.

In person, the blue is stunning. I've never seen another blue this vivid. I actually prefer the aluminum bezel too. Ceramic would look a little too modern for my taste.

As great as the watch is, the customer service from Chris is better. Super communicative and went the extra step for a first time customer.


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

I would agree about most watches being catch and release, that goes for myself too. The 62mas looks has this timelesss appearance, I've been too distracted by it. It just all around almost perfect design and that's why I also intend to keep my LTM.

I found comparison pictures of the Armida, LTM, and MMW.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/shar...019-62mas-homage-4565579-20.html#post45296637



TheJackel2013 said:


> I wanted a blue A12 really bad, and as great as the LTW is, the blue Armida looked so good in pics it. So I emailed Chris at Armida, and wouldn't you know, he found two more blue A12 from somewhere. I ordered one on Monday and it arrived Wednesday (HK to Canda in 2 days!!). Wearing it now. I love it. A lot of watches are catch and release for me, but this one is a keeper, for sure. I've only felt this way about one other watch before. I also mostly wear 42mm+ as I have a 6.75" wrist but large arms and forearms, but somehow the 38mm size is perfect for the design. I even love the long lugs, as it adds a bit of chunkiness to the 60s vibe.
> 
> In person, the blue is stunning. I've never seen another blue this vivid. I actually prefer the aluminum bezel too. Ceramic would look a little too modern for my taste.
> 
> As great as the watch is, the customer service from Chris is better. Super communicative and went the extra step for a first time customer.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I think they're running a sale right now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> I think they're running a sale right now.


Dragon Boat sale 17th- 19th
Enter DRAGON for a 15% DISCOUNT


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## VintageDiver (Jun 25, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13232679
> 
> 
> View attachment 13232681


Hi DiverBob. Heck of a job you did with your "Cape Cod" Edition and now you have inspired me to do the same. Couple of questions before I start.

1. Did you use very fine sandpaper to smooth out the surfaces before you hit it with the Cape Cod or just straight with Cape Cod?

2. How did you manage to finish the top edge of the bezel where it meets the bezel instert? Did the Cape Cod scratch the bezel insert?

Many thanks and keep up with the great pictures of the a12!

Cheers


----------



## VintageDiver (Jun 25, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13232679
> 
> 
> View attachment 13232681


Hi DiverBob. Heck of a job you did with your "Cape Cod" Edition and now you have inspired me to do the same. Couple of questions before I start though.

1. Did you use very fine sandpaper to smooth out the surfaces before you hit it with the Cape Cod or just straight with Cape Cod?

2. How did you manage to finish the top edge of the bezel where it meets the bezel instert? Did the Cape Cod scratch the bezel insert?

Many thanks and keep up with the great pictures of the a12!

Cheers


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

VintageDiver said:


> Hi DiverBob. Heck of a job you did with your "Cape Cod" Edition and now you have inspired me to do the same. Couple of questions before I start.
> 
> 1. Did you use very fine sandpaper to smooth out the surfaces before you hit it with the Cape Cod or just straight with Cape Cod?
> 
> ...


I just used the cape cod cloth. I took some time but love the results. I would watch TV while I polished the case. For the bezel edge...I wrapped the cape cod cloth around a credit card and really focused on only polishing the edge. I found that the Cape cod cloth did not scratch or polish the bezel insert in any way.

It will take a few sessions with the cloth but it's well worth it!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## VintageDiver (Jun 25, 2012)

DiverBob said:


> I just used the cape cod cloth. I took some time but love the results. I would watch TV while I polished the case. For the bezel edge...I wrapped the cape cod cloth around a credit card and really focused on only polishing the edge. I found that the Cape cod cloth did not scratch or polish the bezel insert in any way.
> 
> It will take a few sessions with the cloth but it's well worth it!


Thanks for the tips! I'll be posting my "Cape Cod Edition" when I'm done


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

In came a A12...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

Really nice watch.

What is the best place to buy it. Is it available through Armida or dealers?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kiel said:


> Really nice watch.
> 
> What is the best place to buy it. Is it available through Armida or dealers?


armida


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I succumbed to getting one of these......

.......I'm quite surprised at how well this sits on my wrist with the lugs.

Needless to say I'm loving this. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I see it is not available on their site.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Kiel said:


> As far as I see it is not available on their site.


ARMIDA WATCHES

Looks like they are all sold out, email and ask if they're going to get another batch in.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Such a beautiful dial......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

T-hunter said:


>


This really is a great watch. And even though it is sold out it remains something of a sleeper. It should have as much buzz as the other micro-brands getting lots of attention. Instead it seems excitement was limited to the Armida enthusiasts. Meanwhile very few are popping up on the secondary market, a testament to how loved it is.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

For those who have tried both the bracelet and band, which do you like more? I like the band so much, I am wondering if it is worth hasselling with the bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

bobs100 said:


> For those who have tried both the bracelet and band, which do you like more? I like the band so much, I am wondering if it is worth hasselling with the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


All depends on whether you want / need a bracelet. I must a have a bracelet with watches as this what I will wear them on 99% of the time. The bracelet is very well made for the money and will probably add to the resale value/attraction.......


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I love it on leather, and I love it on the bracelet. It's a ridiculously comfortable bracelet. If you like the look of the bracelet, and enjoy bracelets, I would get one. Since I got it, I haven't switched it back yet lol.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 live action shot in Mexico


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 Cape Cod L.E.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 13348909


Armida A12 Cape Cod L.E.


----------



## caleballen (Jul 29, 2017)

I emailed Chris at Armida, enquiring whether there was an eta on the A12 (with Seiko movement).
Apparently, they are in production, should be ready in about 3 months.....
I was promised an update when they restock.
Great customer service, I'll be counting down the 3 months with great anticipation!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I had to do a double take  I started looking at your pic and was like.....uhhhhh, is the whole thing shinier than mine???  It looks great!!! I am not brave enough to go whole case, but I am still enjoying the polished sides on my A12!!!


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice watch and pics, but the Seiko’s and homages don’t really move me. More for everyone else then I guess. Armida has always been a favorite with me. You can’t hovering with any of their offerings.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I had to do a double take  I started looking at your pic and was like.....uhhhhh, is the whole thing shinier than mine???  It looks great!!! I am not brave enough to go whole case, but I am still enjoying the polished sides on my A12!!!


It's pretty mistake proof if you use the Cape Cod cloth. It took a few sessions to get it to shine as it does now but I love the results. At first it was more of a satin finish and then I decided to go for the polished look. Kinda makes it a bit more versatile/dressy here and there.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I had to do a double take  I started looking at your pic and was like.....uhhhhh, is the whole thing shinier than mine???  It looks great!!! I am not brave enough to go whole case, but I am still enjoying the polished sides on my A12!!!


It's pretty mistake proof if you use the Cape Cod cloth. It took a few sessions to get it to shine as it does now but I love the results. At first it was more of a satin finish and then I decided to go for the polished look. Kinda makes it a bit more versatile/dressy here and there.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's the question of the day. Would you consider the Armida A12 a tool watch? Because of the H-Link bracelet, it reminds me of a Sinn, but with a hell of a lot better looking dial  I have been looking at Sinn and Damasko watches recently, but keep coming back to the thought that my Armida A 12 and Steinhart OT500 are easy enough to read....plus I am not diving, just playing in the ocean for a week....until I start to think about sharks 

My A12 has very little marks on it. What's everyone else think? Is Armida's not so hardened steel cutting it for you?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Double post....


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Still loving my blue one very, very much


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Here's the question of the day. Would you consider the Armida A12 a tool watch? Because of the H-Link bracelet, it reminds me of a Sinn, but with a hell of a lot better looking dial  I have been looking at Sinn and Damasko watches recently, but keep coming back to the thought that my Armida A 12 and Steinhart OT500 are easy enough to read....plus I am not diving, just playing in the ocean for a week....until I start to think about sharks
> 
> My A12 has very little marks on it. What's everyone else think? Is Armida's not so hardened steel cutting it for you?


Tool watch as in looks or function? Definitely tool watch looks, but mine has the usual desk diving marks.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

LOL, your signature has answered my question Hornet99  Thank you!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> LOL, your signature has answered my question Hornet99  Thank you!


What was the question?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Do I really need another dive watch?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Do I really need another dive watch?


Of course you don't need another dive watch, but you know you want one........b-)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13357645


Clicking like is too easy. Awesome watch and photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Heads up: according to Armida's Instagram feed they are getting ready to offer a new batch of these beauties. Blue and dark gray with H-link bracelet just like the last batch. I love mine and recommend it highly if you do not have one. You can email them to get on a notification list. Cheers.


----------



## sgtsla (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas &quot;homage&quot;*



Terry Lennox said:


> Heads up: according to Armida's Instagram feed they are getting ready to offer a new batch of these beauties. Blue and dark gray with H-link bracelet just like the last batch. I love mine and recommend it highly if you do not have one. You can email them to get on a notification list. Cheers.


Thanks for the 411. I just registered for their notifications.

Ken

- - - Updated - - -



Terry Lennox said:


> Heads up: according to Armida's Instagram feed they are getting ready to offer a new batch of these beauties. Blue and dark gray with H-link bracelet just like the last batch. I love mine and recommend it highly if you do not have one. You can email them to get on a notification list. Cheers.


Thanks for the 411. I just registered for their notifications.

Ken


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

This Armida has become a favorite in my small collection. I love everything about it!!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

are these available still? cant seem to fin on Armida's website


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

green_pea said:


> are these available still? cant seem to fin on Armida's website


They get batch runs. Follow them on ig or sign up to their newsletter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

IG - posted 30min ago - says soon back in stock and shows a blue dial on bracelet

So it's not clear if it will just be blue dials or the whole gamut but watch their site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It's got the ETA 2824 with the Incabloc  I would grab one of the new releases of Armida, as they seem to hold their value!! You will love it!!!!  (I just wanted to post a picture!!) Soon they will be in stock!!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

This watch makes me smile  This thread needs more pics!!!! (apparently my image was too big)


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Love my blue version


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Also have the SLA017 and got a new green dial with NH35 off eBay that seems to be identical (except the crown) to the A12 at half the price, prolly also made by Fullswing:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Also have the SLA017 and got a new green dial with NH35 off eBay that seems to be identical (except the crown) to the A12 at half the price, prolly also made by Fullswing:
> 
> View attachment 13608047


Had the LTM version, larger watch than the A12 (a couple mm's). 
Very nice watch for the price but not quite on par w/Armida, imo.
Sold it when i got my A12.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I still love my blue


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks nice on that mesh!


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Isn't Seiko still making the re-issue 62mas? If so, why would you want to buy an Homage when you can buy the real deal?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not sure if this is a trick question, but price would be a pretty obvious answer. A few thousand dollars isn't chump change for most people.



seedubs1 said:


> Isn't Seiko still making the re-issue 62mas? If so, why would you want to buy an Homage when you can buy the real deal?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Not sure if this is a trick question, but price would be a pretty obvious answer. A few thousand dollars isn't chump change for most people.


Also, technically Seiko is not making it anymore. The re-issue was a limited edition and quickly sold out.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This attracted my interest. Broadly speaking how would owners characterize the lume on this one? One of the reasons I sold my MWW 62MAS was because of what I thought was mediocre lume. The blue version here attracts my attention as well as the grey.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

seedubs1 said:


> Isn't Seiko still making the re-issue 62mas? If so, why would you want to buy an Homage when you can buy the real deal?


This is hands down, without a shadow of a doubt, the stupidest question I've read on this forum.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

seedubs1 said:


> Isn't Seiko still making the re-issue 62mas? If so, why would you want to buy an Homage when you can buy the real deal?


In addition to all the valid reasons above, add color choice.

My SLA017 is grey, like all the other 1999 made.

My A12 is blue

And my Hima is green


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> This attracted my interest. Broadly speaking how would owners characterize the lume on this one? One of the reasons I sold my MWW 62MAS was because of what I thought was mediocre lume. The blue version here attracts my attention as well as the grey.


Pretty darn good, imo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still can’t shake this one...


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

seedubs1 said:


> Isn't Seiko still making the re-issue 62mas? If so, why would you want to buy an Homage when you can buy the real deal?


$400?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Armida lume is legendary and deservedly so.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm still seeing the Seiko 62mas reissue for $600-700 in the states. Personally, I'd spend the couple hundred extra to have the real deal. This isn't like having a Sub homage where someone can't justify a $8k watch purchase. This 62mas homage is of a watch that's currently available for under $700 all day every day.

But I understand the color and options availability of Armida being a positive if someone doesn't like the configuration the Seikos come in.

And the Armida/Helson build house is churning out good quality.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> This is hands down, without a shadow of a doubt, the stupidest question I've read on this forum.


Excellent contribution to the topic :rolleyeyes:

Armida A12: $400
Seiko 62mas reissue: $6-700 and is still currently available (yes, right now) until they sell out

My question stands. Why not just buy the real thing.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



seedubs1 said:


> I'm still seeing the Seiko 62mas reissue for $600-700 in the states.


What???

Are you talking about the *SLA017* that came out at 3800 euro/ 4100 USD?

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-prospex-diver-sla017-reedition-62mas-review-price/

I cannot fathom that (a) this model is still available and (b) anywhere near that price (*NEW, non gray market)

Yeah at 600-700 sure I'd buy that!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Because the relevant point of comparison would be Seiko's SLA017 or SBDX019, which costs thousands of dollars.

Whatever Seiko 62MAS "reissue" that you're seeing for $600-700 in the States (are you talking the SPB051 and SPB053?) is not the relevant point of comparison, because it's not the same dimensions as the original, doesn't even look like the original, etc.. It's a modern reinterpretation, not a reissue. That's not what people want. People want a modern built watch that's a true reissue of the original. To get that, you can either pay $400 for an homage, or you can pay thousands of dollars to buy the SLA017 from Seiko.

Does that answer your question?



seedubs1 said:


> Excellent contribution to the topic :rolleyeyes:
> 
> Armida A12: $400
> Seiko 62mas reissue: $6-700 and is still currently available (yes, right now) until they sell out
> ...


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



redhed18 said:


> What???
> 
> Are you talking about the *SLA017* that came out at 3800 euro/ 4100 USD?
> 
> ...


No. The Prospex versions with the 6R15 movements. The one that would be comparable to an Armida.....not the high end version.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Yup, that answers it. The size difference is definitely there.



ohhenry1 said:


> Because the relevant point of comparison would be Seiko's SLA017 or SBDX019, which costs thousands of dollars.
> 
> Whatever Seiko 62MAS "reissue" that you're seeing for $600-700 in the States (are you talking the SPB051 and SPB053?) is not the relevant point of comparison, because it's not the same dimensions as the original, doesn't even look like the original, etc.. It's a modern reinterpretation, not a reissue. That's not what people want. People want a modern built watch that's a true reissue of the original. To get that, you can either pay $400 for an homage, or you can pay thousands of dollars to buy the SLA017 from Seiko.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



seedubs1 said:


> No. The Prospex versions with the 6R15 movements. The one that would be comparable to an Armida.....not the high end version.


The Prospex versions with the 6R15 don't even look like the SLA017 / Armida A12.

The Seiko watch that looks just like the original costs several thousands of dollars. The homage that looks just like the original costs a few hundred dollars.

Why buy the Seiko that looks just like the original vs. the Armida that also looks just like the original? A few thousand dollars of savings.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

Yeah the modern reinterpretation ones* were 43mm... I might as well strap a bread box on my wrist! 

(* SPB051 and SPB 053)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



redhed18 said:


> Yeah the modern reinterpretation ones* were 43mm... I might as well strap a bread box on my wrist!
> 
> (* SPB051 and SPB 053)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

seedubs1 said:


> Excellent contribution to the topic :rolleyeyes:
> 
> Armida A12: $400
> Seiko 62mas reissue: $6-700 and is still currently available (yes, right now) until they sell out
> ...


It's pretty obvious you have an agenda against homages and just asking ignorant questions to provoke a response.

Everybody knows that the SPB051/053 case is way out of proportion to the original at 42.6mm x 13.8mm thick. 49.8mm lug-to-lug. The Armida is 38mm X 48mm lug-to-lug.

Many people here prefer a watch that is true to the proportions of the original watch. Someone like myself with a smaller wrist requires the dimensions of the Armida out of necessity, the Seiko would not work with my wrist.

A better comparison would be the Armida A12 vs. the Seiko SLA017, not the SPB051/053.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

seedubs1 said:


> I'm still seeing the Seiko 62mas reissue for $600-700 in the states. Personally, I'd spend the couple hundred extra to have the real deal. This isn't like having a Sub homage where someone can't justify a $8k watch purchase. This 62mas homage is of a watch that's currently available for under $700 all day every day.
> 
> But I understand the color and options availability of Armida being a positive if someone doesn't like the configuration the Seikos come in.
> 
> And the Armida/Helson build house is churning out good quality.


If you can find me one for "$600-$700" I will buy it from you.
https://www.shoppinginjapan.net/sbdx019


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have GREAT news for everyone who wants to buy an A12:


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The Seiko re-issue you're referring to looks nothing like either the original or the Armida. The actual re-issue is the Seiko SLA017. They made 2,000 and it retailed for over $3K (but there were deals to be had when it first came out!).

Anyways, here's an old photo of mine, plus some better ones stolen from the Internet:
























seedubs1 said:


> I'm still seeing the Seiko 62mas reissue for $600-700 in the states. Personally, I'd spend the couple hundred extra to have the real deal. This isn't like having a Sub homage where someone can't justify a $8k watch purchase. This 62mas homage is of a watch that's currently available for under $700 all day every day.
> 
> But I understand the color and options availability of Armida being a positive if someone doesn't like the configuration the Seikos come in.
> 
> And the Armida/Helson build house is churning out good quality.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have GREAT news for everyone who wants to buy an A12:
> 
> View attachment 13656613


Difficult to read...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Over $4k in 62mas homages, different colors, all Seiko movements, one high beat in the SLA017.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> It's pretty obvious you have an agenda against homages and just asking ignorant questions to provoke a response.
> 
> Everybody knows that the SPB051/053 case is way out of proportion to the original at 42.6mm x 13.8mm thick. 49.8mm lug-to-lug. The Armida is 38mm X 48mm lug-to-lug.


Uh.....I actually don't have an issue with homages. It was an honest question. And the rest of us were having a civil discussion regarding the watches in question. Sizes with the two Seiko offerings, dial options, etc...

But thanks for being rude. It really contributed to the thread.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

The A12 is back in stock. 14 grey + 19 blue as of the time of this post (now 13 grey, I just grabbed one) hurry up if you were waiting for this new batch.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Really great transparency from Chris in that communication (_no pun intended!_)

I rather like my early model with the distortion, but I can see how some one else might like the extra clarity...

PS.

There's a sale on...
http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php

CHRISTMAS SALE 2018
Starting at November 23rd and ending at December 18th
Enter CHRISTMAS as discount code to get 15% off


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man. 

Anyone feeling like tempting me with any wrist shots on a 6.75” ish wrist?

I do keep coming back to that grey dial.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> Really great transparency from Chris in that communication (_no pun intended!_)
> 
> I rather like my early model with the distortion, but I can see how some one else might like the extra clarity...
> 
> ...


They are down to 11 after my order, thanks for the link. I'm so weak. I justified the purchase with its similarity to my first real watch, that was bought for me by my wife when we were dating. It's long dead(the watch). It's about 38mm also, and I think it was about $400 at a mall watch store in 1997.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The time to buy these is when they are on sale like this. Bought both my A1 and A12 during Armida holiday sales.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I like the distortion on the previous version but it's a great watch either way.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

bobs100 said:


> Wow...I was afraid this watch would be too big for my 6.5 inch wrist...not so at all. This watch was worth the wait...loving it!


Any opinion on how that might translate to a slightly smaller 6.25" wrist?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Any opinion on how that might translate to a slightly smaller 6.25" wrist?


too big


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*



ohhenry1 said:


> Any opinion on how that might translate to a slightly smaller 6.25" wrist?


My wrist is like 5.9 - 6.0 and it is just fine. I do not have the bracelet so can't speak to that... first editions didn't come with it. You'll be fine. It's a 38mm watch with a 48mm L2L.

(As long as you are cool with the blocky lugs... obviously they don't "curve down" but that's the style and again it's only 48mm.)


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

I wish the lug to lug measurement was shorter. Its just too long for my taste. Had it been 45mm it would have been very close to original 62mas specs. With only 1mm difference in case diameter. As the original 62mas had 37mm case diameter while Armida has 38mm.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Any opinion on how that might translate to a slightly smaller 6.25" wrist?


Here mine on my 6.25 wrist










Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm tempted to grab one of these. 

I've got the MWW 62Mas and it's nice, but...the very narrow lumed areas on the hands are driving me nuts, because it just doesn't seem to look right with the chunky lumed dial markers, and it now bugs me every time I look at it. The MWW does have a better Seiko movement, but that doesn't get me past the hands. So, maybe I'll compare and keep the one I like best. I think the Armida at 38mm is just a tad smaller than the MWW, which IIRC, is 40mm.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

juice009 said:


> I wish the lug to lug measurement was shorter. Its just too long for my taste. Had it been 45mm it would have been very close to original 62mas specs. With only 1mm difference in case diameter. As the original 62mas had 37mm case diameter while Armida has 38mm.


No one has yet to create a faithful 62mas homage, not even Seiko. The sla017 is 40mm and significantly taller at 14mm.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

You can now buy aftermarket hands that are the same length but with larger, more proportional lume plots.

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...for-seiko-spb051-and-spb053-aka-modern-62mas/



BigBluefish said:


> I'm tempted to grab one of these.
> 
> I've got the MWW 62Mas and it's nice, but...the very narrow lumed areas on the hands are driving me nuts, because it just doesn't seem to look right with the chunky lumed dial markers, and it now bugs me every time I look at it. The MWW does have a better Seiko movement, but that doesn't get me past the hands. So, maybe I'll compare and keep the one I like best. I think the Armida at 38mm is just a tad smaller than the MWW, which IIRC, is 40mm.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> No one has yet to create a faithful 62mas homage, not even Seiko. The sla017 is 40mm and significantly taller at 14mm.


Fifty Four's 62mas Homage is the closest to the original 62mas from all that I know of.

Lug to lug = 46mm. (1mm shy from the original.)
Case diameter = 37mm (Same diameter as the original)

Here is the link.

https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/prod...000-diver-watch-with-light-green-lume-on-dial

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just arrived, that was quick! There's 2 grey dials left on the website as of the time of this post


----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Just arrived, that was quick! There's 2 grey dials left on the website as of the time of this post
> 
> View attachment 13696209
> 
> ...


this dialcolour is awesome :-!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks great!

Between this and your Lorier Neptune v. 1, which do you like better, both overall, and fit-wise (I share the same size wrist)?

Thanks for sharing.



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Just arrived, that was quick! There's 2 grey dials left on the website as of the time of this post
> 
> View attachment 13696209
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Between this and your Lorier Neptune v. 1, which do you like better, both overall, and fit-wise (I share the same size wrist)?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Hey Henry, I'll be honest with you man - both the watches have their charms but if I had to pick one, it would be the Lorier and for the following reasons:

1) originality - Lorier easily takes this over the Armida for obvious reasons

2) legibility - I find the Lorier one of, if not the easiest, watch to tell the time in my collection. The Armida has block-like hands and markers, there's less precision for time keeping due to design

3) lume - Armida takes this over Lorier although I was expecting the Armida lume to be a bit more potent based on what some people were saying here. It's good, don't get me wrong, but I think my NTH's lume is better and nothing beats Seiko. Lume is about on par with Helson (unsurprisingly, they both come from the same factory allegedly). The A12's lume pip is pretty cool, it's big and lights up like a torch.

4) bezel action - this is a wash, both have great bezel action

5) bracelet - I haven't sized the Armida, but the links appear to be short which is a good thing for sizing finicky wrists like mine. There's a ratcheting diver extension clasp on the Armida which is GREAT for the price point IMO. Lorier's bracelet is nothing to sneeze at either, short links allow the bracelet to drape over the wrist and gives a great fit. I'm not a bracelet guy anyways but I give the nod to Armida here based on the ratcheting clasp although Armida's microadjust leaves a bit to be desired (pretty limited even though 3 holes, they're pretty close together).

6) movement - wash, both the same

7) fit and finish - Lorier takes this in my opinion. Both wear similarly to answer your question since they both have similar lug-to-lug dimensions. Both have "straight-ish" lugs, the A12 seems to curve down slightly more but they both fit my 6.25 inch wrist great and I have no issues wearing either.

The Lorier just seems to wear more elegantly and is the more comfortable watch to me for that reason. The Armida on the other hand truly feels like a chunky (but definitely manageable) block on the wrist. The Armida seems to be a lot of watch for the specs, don't be fooled by the 38mm case as it wears larger due to the blocky case shape and there's a bit of heft/weight to the watch too - it seems very accurate to the old school Seiko 62mas that it's modeled after so if you're going for that look, the Armida delivers in spades. If you want a tool watch, Armida. If you want a more elegant timepiece, then Lorier for sure. Both have a place in my collection, they are pretty different divers IMO although both vintage-inspired.

8) crystal - Lorier again. This is where the Armida falls short IMO, I think this watch would be MUCH better with an acrylic domed crystal with the original distortion intact. The fact that they removed the distortion allows all of the dial and markers to shine, it actually makes the watch somewhat "blingy" and the crystal is somewhat reflective too. The Lorier crystal owners do complain about because it's easy to put marks on it but I love the warmth and vintage vibes that it exudes, the tradeoff for me is a no-brainer. I actually messaged Chris asking if he'll sell me an old A12 crystal with the distortion intact.

9) date or no date? - If you want a date, then Armida. If you prefer no-date like me, then Lorier.

So overall, I'd take the Lorier but the A12 is a unique old school diver and I'm happy to have it in my collection. The Armida looks right at home on leather too if that's how you like to wear your watches (pictured here on a pretty beat-up ColaReb but you get the idea).


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Havin fun with it today


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas "homage"*

New today from Christmas sale/promo. I put it on the vent first. Cool watch, I was worried about lug to lug dimension and case diameter(7.5" wrist)...







...but I think I'll keep it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23, I could not have asked for a more thoughtful, thorough or helpful answer to my query!

Based on your input, I'm thinking Lorier Neptune (albeit v.2, which I realize is different) may be the way to go for me.

From one H Nguyen to another . . . THANK YOU!



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Hey Henry, I'll be honest with you man - both the watches have their charms but if I had to pick one, it would be the Lorier and for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) originality - Lorier easily takes this over the Armida for obvious reasons
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)

What is the bezel insert made of?


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

TRUE LIBERTY said:


> What is the bezel insert made of?


Aluminum


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

I was on the waiting list after the last batch. Mine should be arriving today. What are your thoughts on the new crystal? It does appear more legible, but I thought the distortion added charm to the watch.



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Just arrived, that was quick! There's 2 grey dials left on the website as of the time of this post
> 
> View attachment 13696209
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> I was on the waiting list after the last batch. Mine should be arriving today. What are your thoughts on the new crystal? It does appear more legible, but I thought the distortion added charm to the watch.


see 8
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47621619


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> You can now buy aftermarket hands that are the same length but with larger, more proportional lume plots.
> 
> https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...for-seiko-spb051-and-spb053-aka-modern-62mas/


Well, I guess that would work, wouldn't it, since the MWW uses the Seiko NE15, IIRC. 
And since I just jumped on a CWC RN Mk II on the buy/sell forum after my last post here, the money for the A12 just went "poof!" Probably not a bad thing, really; I do like the MWW 62Mas. I'm sure the Armida is at least as nice, if my A9 is any indication of their quality.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Guys, this watch is growing on me. Took her sunbathing on a black Erika's strap:


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Guys, this watch is growing on me. Took her sunbathing on a black Erika's strap:
> 
> View attachment 13701573
> 
> ...


What's your wrist size? TIA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

juice009 said:


> What's your wrist size? TIA


6.25 inches. The watch fits me great and very comfortably, the pics might make it look bigger than it is IRL.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

dennisbible said:


> I thought the distortion added charm to the watch.


Me too...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 6.25 inches. The watch fits me great and very comfortably, the pics might make it look bigger than it is IRL.


I guess it might be too early to ask, but does this mean you're changing your answer as to which you prefer between this and the Lorier Neptune v. 1?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Strapped it on this gloomy morning


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I guess it might be too early to ask, but does this mean you're changing your answer as to which you prefer between this and the Lorier Neptune v. 1?


Oh no, not at all! I still believe the Lorier is the superior watch - I'm just in a honeymoon with the A12. You know how it goes with flipping and acquiring new watches, the newest addition always hogs up wrist time the first few weeks....this one is a strap monster and I'm having a lot of fun pairing it with some different Erika's I just received:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Pretty cool message I received from Chris about the new crystal vs. the old crystal that you guys might find interesting:


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Pretty cool message I received from Chris about the new crystal vs. the old crystal that you guys might find interesting:
> 
> View attachment 13709407


Agreed. The Seiko re-issue (SLA017) has quite a bit of distortion, while the original did not. The distortion on the re-issue is very similar to what you find on the Superdome Submariners. It magnifies the outside edge of the dial and hides the rehaut when looking dead on.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> 8) crystal - Lorier again. This is where the Armida falls short IMO, I think this watch would be MUCH better with an acrylic domed crystal with the original distortion intact. The fact that they removed the distortion allows all of the dial and markers to shine, it actually makes the watch somewhat "blingy" and the crystal is somewhat reflective too. The Lorier crystal owners do complain about because it's easy to put marks on it but I love the warmth and vintage vibes that it exudes, the tradeoff for me is a no-brainer. I actually messaged Chris asking if he'll sell me an old A12 crystal with the distortion intact.


Can't you swap the crystal for the domed acrylic hardlex Seiko 315T01AN? Since the case diameters are the same I guess it is possible, no?


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Would any owner categorize this as a GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) type sports watch? Looking at this or a Sinn 556a on bracelet as my next sports watch.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I sold mine  I miss it already. But, I think it is an excellent GADA watch. I had a leather strap when I wanted to dress it up and go out, and metal bracelet or rubber when I wanted to get stuff done or go in water. 

Awesome watch. I hope the new owner enjoys it everyday!!! Maybe he will find this thread and post a wrist shot  (he's a new member)


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Well mine just arrived and I have to agree that it might be GADA watch. Wears larger than the dimensions suggest on my 6.75in wrist and the bezel action was fine. Not smooth, but clicky and turns easily.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> I sold mine  I miss it already. But, I think it is an excellent GADA watch. I had a leather strap when I wanted to dress it up and go out, and metal bracelet or rubber when I wanted to get stuff done or go in water.
> 
> Awesome watch. I hope the new owner enjoys it everyday!!! Maybe he will find this thread and post a wrist shot  (he's a new member)


May I ask what made you decide to sell it?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

This decision did not come easily  But I had gotten out of control (IMO) on how many watches I had. I ended up rotating them and not fully enjoying them. I bought a new watch (Oris Aquis Clipperton edition) to celebrate a milestone. In order to justify it, I told myself I have to sell some watches after it arrives. 

My collection is all dive watches (and a dress watch that was a gift). The Armida accompanied me on several adventures and throughout life. It served me well, and I loved the dial and indices. It looked amazing on leather, rubber, and metal. But I just had too many watches, and had to start making some cuts. The Armida had made it to the final cuts, but in the end, I wanted someone to enjoy it and wear it everyday. I lucked out and mine ran ridiculously well. I listed it and the person who messaged me, sounds like he is going to enjoy it and wear it every day. I actually listed this watch before, and amidst 5 buyers, I changed my mind, and decided to keep it. That reinvigorated my love for the Armida!! So I feel like I got to really enjoy it, and have the luxury to allow someone else to get the same joy from it. I really hope they post in this thread, and become active members of the forum. 

So in the end, it wasn't anything I didn't like. I just happen to have a few watches I really like and only enough time to enjoy a few. This is a watch I would buy again. I might try the blue one if I would get another one. I just sold another watch I swore I would never sell. My Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500. Another great watch. So basically, they are just falling victim to my realization that I can be overly passionate  and indulge a bit much. I don't want to be one of the people who wears two watches  It forecasts your lack of control (IMO) This was a tough decision. But I think it is a sin to have such a beautiful watch sit in a watchbox a few days a week. This is a daily wear watch, and with the accuracy of the one I had. A precise and accurate one as well  

This was my first Armida watch, and it was an extremely positive experience. I had the ETA version, and Chris paid shipping both ways to have the incabloc shock protection installed. When I ordered the metal bracelet, he was excellent to deal with. The quality of the watch was amazing, and I wouldn't hesitate to try another Armida if there was one I liked!!! Overall, this was an awesome experience. The A12 will definitely be missed.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas &quot;homage&quot;*

Did anyone purchase Fifty-four 62Mas Homage and replace the dial? I'm thinking of doing that. Replacing it with a Seiko Green, yellow or the aftermarket Soxa dial(Attached image - Not mine belongs to a fellow member).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

*Re: New Armida A12 Seiko 62mas &quot;homage&quot;*



juice009 said:


> Did anyone purchase Fifty-four 62Mas Homage and replace the dial? I'm thinking of doing that. Replacing it with a Seiko Green, yellow or the aftermarket Soxa dial(Attached image - Not mine belongs to a fellow member).


I saw this one on YouTube, I think you are gonna like it (it's pretty cool):


----------



## zolotoff (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello everyone!
Here is my Armida A12 in Siberia, the middle of Russia.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

When resizing, how does one remove the screws on the bracelet when they turn on both sides?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bobs100 said:


> When resizing, how does one remove the screws on the bracelet when they turn on both sides?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 screwdrivers. use that block to help steady it


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

If on the block to steady, how does one get a screwdriver into both sides? Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Unsolicted comment:
If I had $380.00 for this watch I'd add a bit to it and go 1st class
with the ETA. Don't cost much more to the full tilt. Jus saying.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

bobs100 said:


> When resizing, how does one remove the screws on the bracelet when they turn on both sides?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they a 2 piece screw? Or 2 screws with a pin in between them


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Unsolicted comment:
> If I had $380.00 for this watch I'd add a bit to it and go 1st class
> with the ETA. Don't cost much more to the full tilt.


The ETA versions of the A12 had a square date window which personally I did not like at all.

The NH35a versions has the rounded corners date window that was more like the original.

Also the original and reissue Seiko have diashock text on the dial so again that swayed me to the NH35 version.

I'm personally fine with NH35's... where'd I'd spend the money is going from a 9015 to ETA because I dislike the whirlybird sound.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bobs100 said:


> If on the block to steady, how does one get a screwdriver into both sides? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


through all those holes and slots


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have tried simultaneously holding screwdrivers on both sides of the bracelet, however, I only have two hands and do not see how to also hold the bracelet or use the block. Any pictures on how to do this would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Finnally figured out how to remove both screws by resting the bracelet on the block. Love the bracelet, but I think I like the band that comes with the Armida more. Does anyone know what type of band comes with the A12 in case I ever want to get a replacement?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

bobs100 said:


> Finnally figured out how to remove both screws by resting the bracelet on the block. Love the bracelet, but I think I like the band that comes with the Armida more. Does anyone know what type of band comes with the A12 in case I ever want to get a replacement?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It is a tropic band. You can get them in a quite a few places and price range which varies from softness to lint/dist magnet. The A12's is pretty soft, but I don't like the keeper as it doesn't have the same tropic texture, I had to swap mine out for another tropic I had that did have matching keeper.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Flipping WUS Desktop browser version is duping posts again... mods should take note.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

What is the width of the bracelet at the clasp? Is it straight or does it taper down to 18mm?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

If anyone is interested in the blue one, Armida has 15% off right now with the code EASTERSALE19. The price comes down to $381.65.

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

Tapered to 18


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> What is the width of the bracelet at the clasp? Is it straight or does it taper down to 18mm?


Tapered to 18


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

Added on Armida A12: Seiko SLA017 dial + 6R15 movement + white on black date wheel + Cape Codded bezel insert with listed lume pip + Seiko lollypop second hand

Lume on the SLA017 dial is super


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

arogle1stus said:


> Unsolicted comment:
> If I had $380.00 for this watch I'd add a bit to it and go 1st class
> with the ETA. Don't cost much more to the full tilt. Jus saying.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


no the nh35 is more reliable workhorse. 20 year no service. then 0nly 30 dollars to replace and get new movement. plus with nh35 there's 1000's of mod possibilities for Seiko dials and hands to fit to create your own watch.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

fallingtitan said:


> no the nh35 is more reliable workhorse. 20 year no service. then 0nly 30 dollars to replace and get new movement. plus with nh35 there's 1000's of mod possibilities for Seiko dials and hands to fit to create your own watch.


...and as an homage it stays truer to the original Seiko.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have to wonder at the consistency of the Seiko NH35 movement. What have A12 owners been experiencing in terms of timekeeping?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Just acquired a used A12 and noticed the ratcheting bracelet is secured by mini spring bars not screws? Is this an older or newer version, has anyone seen this? Also has anyone changed the large racheting clasp to a smaller normal one? Any suggestions which clasp to replace it with?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

primerak said:


> Just acquired a used A12 and noticed the ratcheting bracelet is secured by mini spring bars not screws? Is this an older or newer version, has anyone seen this? Also has anyone changed the large racheting clasp to a smaller normal one? Any suggestions which clasp to replace it with?


I have never seen a bracelet attached to clasp with screws. One end is usually spring bar with micro adjustments, and the other end is also spring bar if clasp is replaceable, or friction pin or rivet if not.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I meant the spare links are connected by mini spring bars, not pins or screws. First time I've seen this?



taike said:


> I have never seen a bracelet attached to clasp with screws. One end is usually spring bar with micro adjustments, and the other end is also spring bar if clasp is replaceable, or friction pin or rivet if not.


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

MM22 said:


> ETA $579
> 
> NH35 $379
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Armida should be arrested for charging $579 for a 62MAS knock-off. For just $100 more you can buy the SBDC055 BRAND NEW from a credible dealer like Gnomon. I'm partial because I own it but I've gotten so many compliments on it from both watch lovers and non-watch lovers alike and the Seiko brand carries so much more cache than a knock-off.









Prospex PADI 200M Automatic Ref. SBDC055


The Professional Association of Diving Instructors (PADI) is the world's leading scuba diver training organization. Both started out serving the diving industry in 1965, and in continuation of celebrating this special relationship, Seiko introduced the Prospex PADI 200M Automatic Ref. SBDC055...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

unclemexnyc said:


> Armida should be arrested for charging $579 for a 62MAS knock-off. For just $100 more you can buy the SBDC055 BRAND NEW from a credible dealer like Gnomon. I'm partial because I own it but I've gotten so many compliments on it from both watch lovers and non-watch lovers alike and the Seiko brand carries so much more cache than a knock-off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah knockoff blah blah blah.

Yawn


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

primerak said:


> I meant the spare links are connected by mini spring bars, not pins or screws. First time I've seen this?


Not sure what you're describing as mini spring bars. Can you post a pic?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi - Chris from Armida got back to me, says they changed the double screw links to spring bars as too many people didn't like fiddling with the screws. Looks like I got a newer version of the bracelet. Would be curious if anyone has an smaller alternative for the bulky ratcheting clasp.



taike said:


> Not sure what you're describing as mini spring bars. Can you post a pic?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

unclemexnyc said:


> Armida should be arrested for charging $579 for a 62MAS knock-off. For just $100 more you can buy the SBDC055 BRAND NEW from a credible dealer like Gnomon. I'm partial because I own it but I've gotten so many compliments on it from both watch lovers and non-watch lovers alike and the Seiko brand carries so much more cache than a knock-off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, you're referring to the version with the ETA 2824-2 movement, which is superior to the 6R15. If you don't care about movements, then the NH35 version is about half the price of the Seiko, and has the proper handset.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

primerak said:


> I meant the spare links are connected by mini spring bars, not pins or screws. First time I've seen this?


This is not the case with my A12 bracelet, which has screws for removing the links, perhaps you could post a photo?


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

I just got the A12 this week on its current sale. It has a sapphire bezel now, which I know is not technically correct for the originals. But I sure do love it with this bezel! It's such a clean smooth look and it is fully lumed! I think Armida hit it out of the park with this one and I like it better than my San Martin homage. For about $150 more than the SM, it has a more premium feel and look. It's a keeper for sure!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

flat6turbo said:


> I just got the A12 this week on its current sale. It has a sapphire bezel now, which I know is not technically correct for the originals. But I sure do love it with this bezel! It's such a clean smooth look and it is fully lumed! I think Armida hit it out of the park with this one and I like it better than my San Martin homage. For about $150 more than the SM, it has a more premium feel and look. It's a keeper for sure!
> 
> View attachment 15446148


The sapphire bezel looks like a nice upgrade over the older version of the Armida A12 that I have.


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

I wasn't sure what I was going to think about it before seeing it in person. But now I prefer it as the surface is smooth including the PIP. Just gives it a nice clean look and being fully lumed is a nice touch too. Very happy with this purchase.



mleok said:


> The sapphire bezel looks like a nice upgrade over the older version of the Armida A12 that I have.


----------



## Czar Czap (Nov 17, 2020)

How reliable and durable are Armida watches overall? I've been considering getting an A13. I have been looking to start collecting mechanical watches, but I am fascinated by the smaller brands, and I can't justify spending more than 500 USD on a watch just for the name on the dial.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

*I'm looking for the A12...are the WUS classifieds and eBay the only way to find one at this point?*


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Czar Czap said:


> How reliable and durable are Armida watches overall? I've been considering getting an A13. I have been looking to start collecting mechanical watches, but I am fascinated by the smaller brands, and I can't justify spending more than 500 USD on a watch just for the name on the dial.


Very... and the customer service is excellent. You can't go wrong on Armida.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

jlatassa said:


> *I'm looking for the A12...are the WUS classifieds and eBay the only way to find one at this point?*


Suggest you contact Armida and see what they say, possible they "have one in the back" or may be making more sometime in the future?

Else use sites like WatchRecon and watchpatrol to setup a search and notification






CONTACT US







www.armidawatches.com





You are probably aware but there were a variety of variations/generations

Iirc some of the differences were

Colours (black, blue, gray?)
Bracelet 
Changes to crystal
Change to sapphire bezel
NH35 (round date window) vs ETA? (square date window)

If any of that is wrong my apologies, haven't fact checked my memory, cheers


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Czar Czap said:


> How reliable and durable are Armida watches overall? I've been considering getting an A13. I have been looking to start collecting mechanical watches, but I am fascinated by the smaller brands, and I can't justify spending more than 500 USD on a watch just for the name on the dial.


I have several Armida watches and the fit, finish, and reliability are top notch. I wouldn't hesitate to get another. Highly recommend.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Just about to order one, they still active? Don't see much on social media.


----------

